# Review of the Little-Dot MKIII Tube Headphone Amp/Pre-Amp



## Penchum

_[size=medium]*Review of Little Dot MK-III Headphone Amp/Pre Amp
 03/23/08*[/size]
_

_*[size=medium]Review equipment listing:[/size]*_
 Creative Zen Vision (First Version)
 Microsoft Zune 80
 ASUS Notebook A8JS
 PC w/Creative X-Fi Music Extreme w/5 ¼” IO Drive
 Zero 24/192 DAC/Head Amp/Pre-Amp
 Sennheiser HD-580, HD-600 and HD-650
 Model ST-630 Laser Temperature Gun
 Pioneer 1978 SPEC System
 DBXII-128 Noise Reduction Unit
 Technics RS-1700 ¼ Track Reel to Reel
 Technics RS-1500 ½ Track Reel to Reel

*[size=medium]Out of box experience:[/size]*
 My new LD MKIII shipped on Tuesday the 19th and received it on the following Tuesday! EMS shipping from China is extremely fast and reliable! The box was in great shape and I started un-boxing immediately. The MKIII was cradled in poly-foam surrounds that take up the entire inside of the box. The default tubes were in there sockets safe and sound. The contents of the box were; the MKIII, a retail package of RCA cords, a ¼ headphone adapter, three tiny blue jumpers, a standard power cord and the English user’s manual. 







*[size=medium]Specifications:[/size]*
 Frequency response: 12 hz~100 Khz (-1dB) 
 THD+N: 0.15% (80 mW @300 ohm) 
 Power Output: 
 350 mW @ 300/600 ohm 
 300 mW @ 120 oh 
 100 mW @ 32 ohm 
 Variable Gain: 3,4,5, or 10x 
 Recommended Load Impedance: 32 ohm~600 ohm 
 Pre-Amplifier Output Impedance: 10K ohm 
 Pre-Amplifier Gain: 3-10x (also controlled via gain switches) 
 Pre-Amplifier Voltage: 10V RMS 
 Pre-Amplification circuit includes both driver and power tubes 
 Driver Tubes: 2x GE5654 NOS 
 Power Tubes: 2x Soviet 6H6PI NOS
 Average Power Usage: 30 watts
 High quality aluminum chassis 
 Dimensions (Metric): 270mm deep by 175mm wide by 123mm high 
 Dimensions (English): 10.6 inches deep by 6.9 inches wide by 4.8 inches 
 Weight: 3 Kg or 6.6 lbs

*[size=medium]Impressions on initial power up:[/size]*
 Once I had the MKIII out of the box and sitting on my workbench, the first thing I checked was the gain “dip” switches. These are located inside the amp, but are accessible from the bottom of the MKIII, threw access holes. According to the owner’s manual, mine was set on a gain of 5. I’ll be using 300ohm Sennheiser headphones for this review, so I put all switches in the “off” position for a gain of 10. I first plugged in power, then connected my Zune80 to the MKIII and plugged in the HD-650 headphones. I switched the power to “on” and the power LED, which I asked for a green one, lit up and the tubes started to glow. I selected an album from my Zune80 and started the playback. It was obvious immediately that the factory burn-in and testing had put some hours on the default tubes. Warm and spacious sounds filled my head as I took a closer look at the MKIII. I have read many comments by owners of the MKIII about its good looks, but didn’t really appreciate those comments until I actually had it in front of me. This little amp looks fantastic! Matte black for the body of the amp, brushed aluminum for the faceplate, and a matte black back plate. The tube sockets are surrounded by brushed aluminum rings, which reflect the tube glow in that golden color we all love so much.

 A naked MKIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 The one thing I was not visualizing correctly about the MKIII was just how thin it is in appearance! The body of the amp is only 1 ½” high! This gives the MKIII a sleek and sexy look for sure. Considering the listed dimensions, this amp has a fairly small foot print, which will please many who wish to use it for a desktop headphone amp. Listening closer to the sound, tells me this amp is much more refined than what I was expecting. The dynamics I am hearing are just astounding! The bass is deep and full, the mids are warm and welcome and the highs are improving quickly as this first 2 hours goes by. The default tube selection in the MKIII is actually very nice. The 6H6N-PI power tubes are known for their accuracy and the NOS GE 5654 driver tubes are the “standard” for sound in this type of tube. Even though my mind is running through a list of tubes I want to try in the MKIII, I must confess I really do like the default sound very much. It works well with a wide variety of music (tested and verified) and this is undoubtedly why they were chosen as the best low cost tubes to provide with the MKIII.






 A song has just started I rather like, so I grabbed the volume knob and ran it up to the 12 o’clock position. Good Lord! It isn’t loud, it’s FULL! The lowest bass is actually vibrating my HD-650s on my head! The mids are flat, smooth and dynamic while the highs are clear and showing only the slightest need for more hours. While the highs still lack the definition to reveal the slight nuances I know are in the music, they are not digital sounding at all. If I had to describe the overall sound at this point, I’d say it was analog sounding, without the noise! A quick change to my HD-600s confirms my assumption about the highs. Some more hours are needed, so I’m switching to my computer as a source and running coaxial out to my Zero DAC to drive the MKIII. I’ve spooled up 6 albums and turned on repeat all. I’ll run 6 sessions of 8 hours, and this will give it 48 more hours of burn-in.

*[size=medium]Impressions after 48 hour burn-in:[/size]*
 At this point, the MKIII has improved greatly. The bass had tightened up some, the mids are even clearer than before and the highs are much more defined and revealing. The nuances that were absent at first, are now noticeable and improving. I get the feeling that the tubes are done maturing, but the MKIII itself isn’t done yet. I was thinking about the picture on the Little-Tube site, that shows those nice big Rubycon capacitors and I guess I can see why it would take more time to mature the MKIII.






 Running the volume up again, tells a different tale than it did 48 hours ago. The “full” sound is larger. The sound stage is very pleasing and three dimension details are all laid out in proper positioning. Everything is stable and accurate. I can see why some users wait for a long time before rolling different tubes into the MKIII. I have decided to continue with burn-in sessions until I reach the 120hour mark. I’ll monitor them every few hours and cool off the MKIII every eight hours, until I am done. I have to tell you, I’m very excited about this “Little-Dot’s sweet spot” called the MKIII. I forgot what I was doing and got lost in the music. At some time or another, I fell asleep and was woke up by my wife, who was laughing at me. I asked her what was so funny, she said, “You were playing your drums in your sleep, quite nicely too!” Why does she always catch me in these embarrassing situations? I haven’t played drums in 25 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*[size=medium]15 Days Later. The Flu and my ears. Burn-in Complete:[/size]*
 I caught the 2 week flu. Damnit! I am so sick, it’s like torture! My ears have been plugged and messed up for over 12 days! Every time I tried to listen in on the burn-in in progress, I couldn’t make out much of anything. All I could do was keep track of the time and continue as planned. On the 13th day, my ears unplugged completely. They were over sensitive and upset about being plugged for so long, so I didn’t torture them with headphones. Instead, I ran the MKIII’s pre-amp output into my Sonic Super-T amplifier and listened to speakers instead. What a quality sound! Every bit as dynamic as you’d expect, but with that smooth tube midrange sound! This was like heaven for my poor ears. It is obvious Little-Dot has kept to their word and designed the pre-amp out to be as wonderful as the headphone out. This makes me smile, big time! I will use this feature with my mini system a bunch.






 I’m declaring the burn-in complete. I’ll still have to wait a day or two for my ears to normalize, but in the mean time, I’m doing all the testing of the pre-amp output with the systems I have here in my home office/lab. The second test involved hooking the MKIII to my Vintage Pioneer Spec system. Again, the results were excellent. Having that warm midrange sound really is something special! I tried a variety of different music and different volumes with this setup and one thing was apparent throughout the testing…The MKIII is very clean and clear. No noise was present during any of the testing. This speaks volumes about the quality of the components in the MKIII and the designs outcome. With excellent dynamics and presentation, usually one could expect to find some level of noise to pull this off. Not with the MKIII! I am beginning to understand the “full picture” of this unit and its popularity with audiophiles. At this price point, the MKIII “shines” like a new silver dollar. Little did I know, the MKIII was hiding its true potential from me. It would take another 2 days before I ran into this “hidden” potential. Follow along with me as I tell you about the next set of discoveries I made.






 With the MKIII driving my SPEC equipment, I ran the ½ track Technics RTR output to the MKIII via the pre-amp, and back into the pre-amp through AUX1. I was listening to Steve Miller’s Hotel California at 15ips. Man o’ man, does this ever sound great! My DBXII-128 has removed the tape noise and the noise floor is just not present. With the default tube selection in the MKIII, the sound stage is much better with the pure “analog” sound than with digital. The whole album is just fantastic! But, I must move on and get to tube rolling right away. I just can’t wait any longer. With my ears are back to normal, I decided to go ahead and do some tube rolling. Since the MKIII is set to run driver tubes in the EF95 family, I’ll start there:

 I tried the following EF95 NOS tubes I have that are already mature, in this order:
 6Zh1P-EV Russians
 M8100 Mullards
 JHY-6AK5 Hytrons
 JHS-6AK5 Sylvanias
 JAN-5654 GE 5-Stars
 5654 Amperexs
 GB-5654 Sylvania Gold Brands

 While all of these tubes were an improvement over the default driver tubes, three sets were so outstanding, I had to go back and re-evaluate them. I’ll provide a little detail with each of the three that were outstanding, so you can follow my thoughts.

 First were the Russian 6Zh1P-EVs. These inexpensive little gems are a rock and roller’s dream! The dynamics and punch they provide is very addictive! Extreme lows with punch, mids that are flat and accurate, and highs that drive the music into a toe tapping experience! I just love them!

 Second was the JHY-6AK5 Hytrons. Even though these are rare to find, I paid very little money for them. They are dated 1943, so you can imagine my delight when they arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The presentation with these tubes is incredible! A super sound stage with so much accuracy across the entire spectrum, it takes your breath away! I could run this set as my daily tube set and most likely never change them out!

 Third was the GB Sylvania Gold Brands. These (if you can find them) are the second most costly tubes I own, and for a real good reason. While every tube has some property that makes them nice to own (most of the time), the GBs have multiple properties that make them such a sought after tube. The bass is tight and accurate, while maintaining punch and drive, the mids are the best warm and smooth mids I have in an EF95 tube. The highs are truly to die for! Such incredible detail while maintaining the presence of fine nuances is absolutely rare! I actually discovered new sounds with these tubes that I have never heard before. I was totally shocked!






 But that is not the whole story! The sound stage takes on a new meaning with these tubes. Not only do they provide a nice wide sound stage, with width and depth, they also provide the greatest sound stage property of all, height. I know for a fact that you must have a really great tube amp in order to have this property reveal itself, and here I was, experiencing it with the MKIII and these wonderful tubes! I’m not taking about the echo off the walls of the recording studio, I’m talking about the lead vocalist standing 5’5” and the drummer/vocalist sitting at 3’10”! I’m taking about the stair stepped stage of the orchestra and how the trumpets are on one level and the trombones are on another level. WOW! This is something I would have expected out of my MKIVse headphone amp, but here it is with the MKIII!






 Just when I thought I had found audio nirvana with the MKIII, I installed the blue jumpers for the EF92 family of tubes and tried the following:

 M8161 Mullards
 6CQ6 Mullards
 EF92 Amperex Bugle Boys
 WMT W77s

 While all of these are an improvement of the default driver tubes, one stood out as an over achiever. The EF92 Amperex Bugle Boys. These are also rare to find, but what a tube! If there was ever a tube that defined what “tube” is supposed to sound like, these are it. Extremely full spectrum, mids to die for, low bass that “insists” you follow the bass player! Addictive in a major way! 

 While I prefer the sound of EF92 tubes more than EF95 tubes, I also realize that this is due to the music I listen to regularly. As an example, Pink Floyd is incredible with the EF92 tubes, and even Black Sabbath sounds excellent with EF95 tubes. That is a wide example, but you can see the “span” of possibilities is indeed wide with these two families.






 Another example of the MKIII’s extreme abilities is to listen to an album from Rush, called “Signals”. A song on it is called “New World Man”, which many older guys & gals will remember because it was on the top ten in 1982. With a normal quality headphone amp, nothing will stand out during this song. Everything sounds in its place and you toe tap your way through the song. With the EF95 Gold Brand Sylvanias in the MKIII, there is a background synthesizer that is playing a midrange set of notes constantly throughout the entire song. You hear it all by itself in the beginning of the song, going doo doo, da da, doo doo, da da, doo doo, da da running perhaps 6 chords total over and over again. I am not kidding you when I tell you it sounds like it is coming from the lower right quadrant of your brain! The entire sound stage is wonderful and wide, and here is his strange but necessary synthesizer playing from the bottom of your skull. When you close your eyes, you discover that the sound is actually coming from a speaker on the sound stage, located behind you and to the right, about 4 feet from you. It is not just a vision; you can “feel” its presence there. This is just too cool! It is also very interesting and very revealing! It adds a whole new dimension to the MKIIIs arsenal of impressive quality and craftsmanship characteristics. I tried to duplicate this new dimension using my MKII with the same tubes and same source. It doesn’t have it or reveal it! So, I tried to duplicate it with my MKIVse. It has this same characteristic only more so! Perhaps I have found the “smoking gun” of quality measurement? Could be! 

 Tube rolling the MKIII has left me drained. I feel totally spent and perhaps a little shocked. The last thing I expected was to find the MKIII performing at this level! When I would close my eyes and listen to all this outstanding music, then open my eyes and see I was plugged into the MKIII, I would think, “Naw, can’t be!” Well, it was and is, and I am extremely pleased.






 I put the default tube set back in the MKIII and ran it for 4 hours, so I could take a maximum temperature measurement and put it in the review. (Temperatures in Fahrenheit) Here are the results:

 Area Tested MKIII Temps
 Front Case 95
 Body 113
 Front Tubes 125
 Rear Tubes 225
 Transformer 113

*[size=medium]Power and the MKIII:[/size]*
 We Americans love power. If it sounds like power, if it looks like power or it grunts like power, chances are we have one. This very need took me down a path with my new MKIII I had not planned on. It is listed that the MKIII can use the highly regarded EH-6H30PI Gold power tubes, so I ordered a set. I never gave any thought that they might hurt my new MKIII, so when they arrived, I put them in and pressed on as normal. Or, so I thought. The sound improvement from this high end tube was (too my ears) very substantial. The entire audio spectrum has become more dynamic and bass has doubled its punch, mids are warmer and highs have even more realism to them. I spent 4 days rolling the EF95 and EF92 tubes into the MKIII, to evaluate the impact the EH-6H30PI was having for all tubes. This is when problems started to surface. At HeadFi, Ethebull had been following my latest ranting on HeadFi and ordered some 6H30PI tubes like I did and he started experiencing problems. It turns out that several users were following along, so when we talked with Little-Dot about the problems that was happening, we were told that it was due to a 64ohm resistor in each channel of the MKIII (and MKII) that needed to be changed to a 120ohm resistor, if we wanted the 6H30PI to run stable. I was also told the change was posted on HeadFi. I finally found it. Somehow, I had just missed it back in August of last year. I felt like a real jack ass. I notified everyone immediately and tried to apologize for heading them down a one way road, and then sat back to think this problem through. I could forget it, and press on as normal, or I could embrace it and see where it took me. Grunt, grunt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Before long, I had my soldering tools out and was removing the 64ohm resistors and soldering in the 120ohm replacements. I decided that even though it meant I could NOT go back to the original 6H6NPI tubes, I would get the additional benefits from the 6H30PI Gold tubes. The “power” thing had me in full grasp! I have no regrets on doing this modification. It has shown me that the MKIII can step beyond its regular design and produce excellent results with a better power tube.

 I don’t recommend this modification for everyone. While it is cheap to do, it is involved and you must have some skills to pull it off. The tubes are more expensive and some might argue that there are diminished returns with this type of modification. I would say this: The MKIII performs so well with the stock power tubes, why mess with it. You are going to be totally delighted with the MKIII and this is as it should be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you get the “grunts”, look for the mod on HeadFi.org.

*[size=medium]Lasting impressions:[/size]*
 First, I would say that the MKIII is a very worthwhile upgrade over the MKII. The gains in all aspects of this great tube amp are more than noticeable. Quality and craftsmanship have made this wonderful amp a real pleasure to own. With such an excellent price point, most people are going to be able to afford the MKIII. The MKIII has found its niche in the Little-Dot MK series line-up. It sits squarely in the “sweet spot” seat, right between the MKII and MKIV.

*[size=medium]Negatives:[/size]*
 I looked and looked and looked. None could be found. Again, this speaks volumes about the design and craftsmanship put into the MKIII. I really do believe that Little-Dots emphasis on quality before shipping has set a new “High Standard” in this area of the headphone amp market. Others will be hard pressed to follow this high standard. Sadly, many don’t come close.

*[size=medium]Conclusion:[/size]*
 Little-Dot’s MKIII is another winner. The challenge to make a “sweet spot” headphone amplifier is a huge and complex task! Little-Dot has exceeded my expectations in almost every possible category that can be reviewed! Their efforts show not only in how the MKIII looks, it is very apparent in how it performs! Headphones off to Sword Yang, David Z.P. and the Little-Dot crew, for an excellent headphone amp/pre-amp, the MKIII. Somebody give these guys a metal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dave McLaughlin
 LD MKIII owner and
 Audiophile since 1977


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Another nice review Penchum, kudos.


----------



## gilency

Could you provide information (web page) and cost from where you bought it please? Txs.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you provide information (web page) and cost from where you bought it please? Txs._

 

Sure. Here is a link to the Little-Tube site. You'll see a "Purchasing information" link to click on, then a complete list of all their amps. Just scroll down to the MKIII and see the info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viewing a forum - Little Dot Headphone Amplifier


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Where did you get the Sylvania's?


----------



## Joshatdot

tag to read tomorrow after work


----------



## rpveld

Thanks Penchum for another great review.
 I ordered mine the day before yesterday and I can't wait for it to arrive.
 As much as I love my MK V, I couldn’t resist taking my first steps in to the world of Tube amps. I also bought the AKG K 701 from a forum member and that is the main reason for my purchase of the MK III. According to David they use the AKG K 701, along with other HP, in the design and prototyping stage of the LD's, so I think I can't go wrong. Besides that, I have the HD 650 which are about to be burnt in by now so I can experience the difference between SS and Tube amps.
 For now I will stay away from Tube Rolling for the simple reason I am anticipating so much new impressions with the new stuff coming in that I think it is wise to take a step back and enjoy what is coming to me.
 Oh well, the waiting continues.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get the Sylvania's?_

 

From Sir Yen of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I figured that If I was going to spend that kind of money, I wanted the "best" possible matched set, so he was the logical guy to purchase from. He's been a pretty good supplier so far.


----------



## Currawong

Thanks for another wonderful review Penchum. Your enthusiasm makes me want to get a LD tube amp now just for the experience.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Niiice!

 Do you have to mess with the gain settings every time if you want to switch between using Sennheiser and Grado headphones?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Niiice!

 Do you have to mess with the gain settings every time if you want to switch between using Sennheiser and Grado headphones?_

 

A gain setting of 3 or 4 should work fine for both. Just to clarify, if I use my HD-650s on a gain of 4, I can still reach levels louder than I would ever listen too. 10 just happens to be what all my amps are set to and I'm used to moving the volume knob just a little, to get a lot.


----------



## YtseJamer

WOW, great review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another nice review Penchum, kudos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Penchum for another great review._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for another wonderful review Penchum._

 

and pfillion!

 Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## oatmeal769

I ordered mine Last Tuesday, I simply cannot wait! 

 I found a set of Tung-Sol drivers on ebay, supposedly from the 1940's. I think I'll wait though, and just enjoy the amp stock for a while.


----------



## Kevin Sinnott

Very well written review. Any idea how this amp would mate with the AKG k501? I have not tried the Sennheisers, but I think they are more efficient, right?


----------



## RogerB

Penchum! Simply a wonderful review that we here at Head-Fi have come to expect from you! It is awsome to have members that have the writing talent that you possess aan are willing to take the time to put into words what they hear. Thank you so much for sharing your talents with us!!

 I must say, I've owned my MKIII since Christmas and my experience with it and my opinions of it mirror yours exactly. A great amp indeed!!!!!

 Thanks again for taking the time to put your experience into words for the rest of us to enjoy...and learn from. Anyone thinking of getting this amp has all information they need right here in one thread.

 Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## jpstereo

Nice work Penchum. Kudos to you for all your time time taken to put these wonderful reviews together. We are very thankful. Of course, it's also nice to know that I made a great choice for a headphone amp. The LD MKIII is a special piece of gear for sure!


----------



## Michael Avin

How does the LDIII compare to the LD IV SE?


----------



## dan_can

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kevin Sinnott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very well written review. Any idea how this amp would mate with the AKG k501? I have not tried the Sennheisers, but I think they are more efficient, right?_

 

K501 is harder to drive than HD650.


----------



## VeipaCray

Thanks for the detailed review.


----------



## ethebull

Cool Beans Mr. P!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 A whole bunch of us already in the MKIII flock were anxious to hear your thoughts on this gem in the affordable tube amp world, and many in-the-market folk will surely be inspired to hit the BIN button. They will return to this tread to thank you for prying open their wallets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I scored a five pack of Sylvania 6AK5WB’s, which from photos appear to be the kiss’in cousin of the Gold’s. At $4 a piece delivered, THEY ARE KILLER! - and after an application of SilClear, I don’t think those lil’ electrons much noticed the missing gold plating on the pins.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A gain setting of 3 or 4 should work fine for both. Just to clarify, if I use my HD-650s on a gain of 4, I can still reach levels louder than I would ever listen too. 10 just happens to be what all my amps are set to and I'm used to moving the volume knob just a little, to get a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aha! Now I get it. Thanks.

 I remember reading in the MKIVSe thread that someone found the HD580 to sound smeared or muddy on it. Would that also be the case with the MKIII?


----------



## Ghoul

Awesome review penchum!!! I've also had the MK III for a few weeks now and absolutely love it. My amp still has less then 100 hours on it and is still maturing. I run grado sr225's through mine and really lovesthe extra warmth it slaps on top of it. Coming from portables to the MK III, the MK III easily outshines them all!!!


----------



## RogerB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aha! Now I get it. Thanks.

 I remember reading in the MKIVSe thread that someone found the HD580 to sound smeared or muddy on it. Would that also be the case with the MKIII?_

 

I run 580's with my mkIII and they sound excellent! Can't imagine someone thinking they sound "muddy" with the mkIII or mkIV. Unless, of course, bad tubes are mixed in the equation.

 Trust me....MKIII + hd580's = awesome!!!!


----------



## golgi

Excellent review Penchum! I've had my MKIII a while now and I couldn't be happier with it. What a great amp!


----------



## dgbiker1

Whaaaaaa??? How did you get a GREEN LED??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great review! Nice to hear confirmation with much more experience than I that it is indeed a good amp and not just my naive opinion.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RogerB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I run 580's with my mkIII and they sound excellent! Can't imagine someone thinking they sound "muddy" with the mkIII or mkIV. Unless, of course, bad tubes are mixed in the equation.

 Trust me....MKIII + hd580's = awesome!!!!_

 

Well then, I think I know what I'll be getting for my birthday.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RogerB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I run 580's with my mkIII and they sound excellent! Can't imagine someone thinking they sound "muddy" with the mkIII or mkIV. Unless, of course, bad tubes are mixed in the equation.

 Trust me....MKIII + hd580's = awesome!!!!_

 


 x2 

 A great combo 

 and thanks Dave for another insightful review.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Great job on the review Penchum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your insight is invaluable stuff. Keep up the good work.

 Seeing those 2 reel to reels in your pics brings back some fond memories.....


----------



## Penchum

Thanks for all the kind words you guys! I thought the back drop on the pics should be something audio this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should hear those babies through my MKIII!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aha! Now I get it. Thanks.

 I remember reading in the MKIVSe thread that someone found the HD580 to sound smeared or muddy on it. Would that also be the case with the MKIII?_

 

Absolutely no mud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes, someone will hook up an amp like that to a poor source and of course, it will amplify the "poor" part with no trouble.


----------



## Ghoul

Oh man, I just came back from my local Hi-fi shop. I left with a smile on my face and my wallet in tears. Just got myself a RS-1 to go with my MK III. Letting them both burn in together. Man I thought the MK III made my sr225's sing, the rs-1 is smoking right out of the gates. I can'
 t even imagine what it will sound like after the rs-1 and the MK III have fully burned in. Then I still have some rolling to do!!! 

 Thanks for your contributions here on Head-fi Penchum. Without your reviews (and of course the opinions of many others) on the various Little Dot products, I don't think I would of taken the plunge on a MK III.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dgbiker1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whaaaaaa??? How did you get a GREEN LED??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great review! Nice to hear confirmation with much more experience than I that it is indeed a good amp and not just my naive opinion._

 

Yep. I ordered it with a green LED. Blue is fine, but so bright compared to the green. It's just a preference thing.


----------



## YtseJamer

Congratulation and sorry for your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The RS-1 sound very good on the MKIII.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ghoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, I just came back from my local Hi-fi shop. I left with a smile on my face and my wallet in tears. Just got myself a RS-1 to go with my MK III. Letting them both burn in together. Man I thought the MK III made my sr225's sing, the rs-1 is smoking right out of the gates. I can'
 t even imagine what it will sound like after the rs-1 and the MK III have fully burned in. Then I still have some rolling to do!!! 

 Thanks for your contributions here on Head-fi Penchum. Without your reviews (and of course the opinions of many others) on the various Little Dot products, I don't think I would of taken the plunge on a MK III._


----------



## tjumper78

i am planning on getting a pair of dt990 manufaktur (600ohm) soon. should mk3 be powerful enough to drive 600ohm phones?


----------



## ethebull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am planning on getting a pair of dt990 manufaktur (600ohm) soon. should mk3 be powerful enough to drive 600ohm phones?_

 

Low impedance is more taxing on an amp, requiring far more current delivery. Think of impedance as a barrier or valve restricting current flow. A high impedance HP only allows a trickle of current through, a low impedance phone is like a wide open faucet, requiring the amp to pour out a much greater flow of energy.

 Short answer - 600ohm is high impedance and easy to drive. - No problemo


----------



## Kevin Sinnott

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low impedance is more taxing on an amp, requiring far more current delivery. Think of impedance as a barrier or valve restricting current flow. A high impedance HP only allows a trickle of current through, a low impedance phone is like a wide open faucet, requiring the amp to pour out a much greater flow of energy.

 Short answer - 600ohm is high impedance and easy to drive. - No problemo_

 

I own AKG phones, 240M and k501. The 240s are 600ohm. Does this mean my little go-vibe is sufficient to drive them? If so, I agree the above mentioned amp should have no problem with 990s.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the kind words you guys! I thought the back drop on the pics should be something audio this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should hear those babies through my MKIII! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can well imagine............thinks of 15 ips master tape of Pink Floyd's The Wall..........sonic NIRVANA........


----------



## darckhart

found this thread through another one. great write up penchum! definitely going to be an amp to consider on my list now! =)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can well imagine............thinks of 15 ips master tape of Pink Floyd's The Wall..........sonic NIRVANA........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darckhart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_found this thread through another one. great write up penchum! definitely going to be an amp to consider on my list now! =)_

 

Almost any Pink Floyd at 15ips is stunning! Animals is one of my favs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks darckhart, I'm glad you will consider the MKIII!


----------



## hendry

can someone give me a manual for this MK III, i can't download from this site ? thanks b4


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hendry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone give me a manual for this MK III, i can't download from this site ? thanks b4_

 

Try this link and see if it works for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Logon


----------



## edvardd

Has anyone tried MKIII as a preamp to powered studio monitors? if that is possible, I'm a bit confused about all this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm buying MKIII mainly for my HD650)


----------



## JimSmiley

That's one of the main reasons I'm going to pull the trigger. That really is a nice feature that makes this a really versatile unit.


----------



## Rocky

Really considering buying this amp, especially after reading this great review. But I wonder if there's any point in getting the MKIII when I already have the heed canamp. I have read that the heed and hd650 don't really match that well, so I would like to try out the MKIII, but that would mean I would have to sell the canamp. Hmm, gotta sleep on this one for a few more nights I suppose.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *edvardd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried MKIII as a preamp to powered studio monitors? if that is possible, I'm a bit confused about all this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I'm buying MKIII mainly for my HD650)_

 

The MkIII is a great pre-amp by all accounts. Replacing/upgrading the driver tubes from stock will also help you be able to tune the pre-amp to your exact preference (the preamp out is driven solely by the driver tubes).

 - DoA


----------



## hendry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try this link and see if it works for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Logon_

 

i dont kno why i can't register, but thanks Penchum, maybe i try later


----------



## rpveld

Hendry,
 If you PM me your email address I can sent it to you.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MkIII is a great pre-amp by all accounts. Replacing/upgrading the driver tubes from stock will also help you be able to tune the pre-amp to your exact preference (the preamp out is driven solely by the driver tubes).

 - DoA_

 

X2! It is a great Pre-amp for sure. DoA, check this out from DavidZ on the LD site:

 "To answer your question, actually all of the MK series amplifiers with pre-amplifier functionality (MK 2, MK 3, MK 4, and MK 4 SE) have the pre-amp signal routed through both the driver and power tubes." Post (#939) 

 I didn't know this either (until I found it), but some quick power tube swapping while using the pre-out to my T-amp, confirms this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I understand why it sounds so good.


----------



## LordofDoom

Mmmm this amp sounds great, I can confirm that from my own "testing"


----------



## Bisounours

I received a MK III today.
 But I have a problem when I met the highest volume.
 The volume decreases slightly, it does not ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (setting gain: 10)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bisounours* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received a MK III today.
 But I have a problem when I met the highest volume.
 The volume decreases slightly, it does not ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (setting gain: 10)_

 

Double post. Try the other thread.


----------



## BubbaBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MkIII is a great pre-amp by all accounts. Replacing/upgrading the driver tubes from stock will also help you be able to tune the pre-amp to your exact preference (the preamp out is driven solely by the driver tubes).

 - DoA_

 

Not so. The preamp uses all 4 tubes. See the manual.


----------



## hendry

is it true the standar power tube is 6H6PI ? can i change the tube without mod ?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hendry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it true the standar power tube is 6H6PI ? can i change the tube without mod ?_

 

If you mean to change it to the 6H30PI, yes, you need the mod first. I would give the 6H6N-PI a chance first. It is really a nice sounding power tube. The driver tube rolling possibilities are great and net the most changes.


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you mean to change it to the 6H30PI, yes, you need the mod first. I would give the 6H6N-PI a chance first. It is really a nice sounding power tube. The driver tube rolling possibilities are great and net the most changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would you say that placing other driver tubes besides the stock ones will make it sound BETTER or just DIFFERENT? EX: I have a NOS set of Tung-Sol's I just found on Ebay. If they will make the amp better, I'd rather do the burn in process with them first. (Amp should be here today)


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you say that placing other driver tubes besides the stock ones will make it sound BETTER or just DIFFERENT? EX: I have a NOS set of Tung-Sol's I just found on Ebay. If they will make the amp better, I'd rather do the burn in process with them first. (Amp should be here today)_

 

Ow, well, it really doesn't matter in the end. Most folks like to burn-in with the original set, so they have a "default" reference. Then they roll to explore the changes. The Tung-Sols will sound better, once they are burned in too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering that every tube set you put in the amp will need to be burned in, they will eventually get their 40-45 hours in the socket at some point. Those demanding tubes! They want their moment in the spotlight!


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Considering that every tube set you put in the amp will need to be burned in, they will eventually get their 40-45 hours..._

 

So the tubes only need about 50 hours? That's not so bad, I read your review as +/- 144 hours, but I guess that was for the amp (capacitors, etc) only, right?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the tubes only need about 50 hours? That's not so bad, I read your review as +/- 144 hours, but I guess that was for the amp (capacitors, etc) only, right?_

 

Correct. The unit will be around 100-145, but tubes usually take only 40-45.


----------



## hendry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you mean to change it to the 6H30PI, yes, you need the mod first. I would give the 6H6N-PI a chance first. It is really a nice sounding power tube. The driver tube rolling possibilities are great and net the most changes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so the stock power tube is good enough, right ? if change with 6H30PI, it will be change the amp character ?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hendry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so the stock power tube is good enough, right ? if change with 6H30PI, it will be change the amp character ?_

 

The stock power tubes (6H6N-PI) are excellent! I used these for all of the impressions in my review. If the mod is done for the 6H30 series, you can't use the originals anymore. The 6H30 series will change the default sound of the amp, so I would give all possible consideration to the default power tubes before exploring the mod.


----------



## AVALover5498

Thanx for this amazing review, you've pretty much made my mind up on my first amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Chris-


----------



## oatmeal769

Just received my LD MK III, unfortunately there's trouble... Here's the note I just sent off to Alex:

 ----------------------------------
 Hi Alex - 

 Just received my MK III in the mail. Everything in the box appears ok, except when I set it up and had a listen, the left channel is almost silent. When the volume is turned up, there is some sound from the left, but it is 85 - 90 percent less output than the right channel. The right channel is loud and clear. 

 I have switched cables, headphones, sources (CD Player, Computers), etc. the trouble is definitely inside the MK III. I also tried switching the tubes back and forth, the problem with the left channel is the same regardless of tube placement.

 What should I do?

 Jeff
 ----------------------------------

 I sure hope this won't turn into a pain in the butt. I'd hate to have to send it back without a replacement first, and I certainly hope I'm not charged shipping. Does anyone have any service history with this company?


----------



## oatmeal769

Uhhh, Belay that... Not five minutes after I sent the first mail, I received this response:

 -----------------------
 Hello,

 Hmm that's quite unfortunate! We'll go ahead and send you a replacement Little Dot MK III immediately. Please hold onto your current one until you receive the replacement. I apologize for the inconvenience, and please let me know if you have any questions!

 Best Regards,
 David

 -----------------------

 So far, so good!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uhhh, Belay that... Not five minutes after I sent the first mail, I received this response:

 -----------------------
 Hello,

 Hmm that's quite unfortunate! We'll go ahead and send you a replacement Little Dot MK III immediately. Please hold onto your current one until you receive the replacement. I apologize for the inconvenience, and please let me know if you have any questions!

 Best Regards,
 David

 -----------------------

 So far, so good!_

 

Customer Service at it's finest! But, who is Alex??


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... But, who is Alex??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, I don't know why I called David that...


----------



## namelock

I would also like to point out that David was also very fast in responding and correcting to my own blunder of putting down the wrong postal code...I don't know what I was thinking...


----------



## shamu144

Funny, I bought my LD MKIII before reading this fantastic review... At that time, it took me at least one hour to make my decision. After reading your review Penchum, I think it would have taken about 2 minutes.
 I mostly listen to my tuner through the LDMKIII, out of my AKG501, and I love that sound, very analog as your described. It is also my first tube-amp, and I am so impressed with its liquid like midrange. But the soundstage is definitely terrific too.
 I am just dreaming of moving on to a full tube amp for my main system (Illusion + Stax SR-303)...

 Still, I have a doubt about the DIP gain switches on the bottom of the amp. There are 2 holes. If I understand properly, they are simetrical. It means that to set up gain to 5, I need to have both switches 1 to ON, and both switches 2 to OFF. Is that right ¿?

 Thanks

 BTW, this amp looks also so great and sexy to my eyes...


----------



## rpveld

I got my MK III today, quick as ever.

 I know most of you already know what it looks like, but here are some pics anyway.






 I'm using the MK III with my HD 650 at the moment.
 The MK V is burning in the HFI 780.






 Tubes by night, got to love it.

 So now it's burn in time.
 After that maybe some tube rolling.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my MK III today, quick as ever.

 I know most of you already know what it looks like, but here are some pics anyway.






 I'm using the MK III with my HD 650 at the moment.
 The MK V is burning in the HFI 780.

 Tubes by night, got to love it.

 So now it's burn in time.
 After that maybe some tube rolling._

 

Hats off to you rpveld! For some reason, the MKIII stacked on top of the MKV makes for the perfect proportions! I've already moved my MKIII over to sit on top of my MKV. It looks so good this way!!! Thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also subscribe to having a great SS amp and a great tube amp! It's a winning combination for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you pick up a pair of HD-580's to mod, let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can help you out.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shamu144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Funny, I bought my LD MKIII before reading this fantastic review... At that time, it took me at least one hour to make my decision. After reading your review Penchum, I think it would have taken about 2 minutes.
 I mostly listen to my tuner through the LDMKIII, out of my AKG501, and I love that sound, very analog as your described. It is also my first tube-amp, and I am so impressed with its liquid like midrange. But the soundstage is definitely terrific too.
 I am just dreaming of moving on to a full tube amp for my main system (Illusion + Stax SR-303)...

 Still, I have a doubt about the DIP gain switches on the bottom of the amp. There are 2 holes. If I understand properly, they are simetrical. It means that to set up gain to 5, I need to have both switches 1 to ON, and both switches 2 to OFF. Is that right ¿?

 Thanks

 BTW, this amp looks also so great and sexy to my eyes..._

 

Thanks for the kind words. It is a nice looking amp for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Think of each bank of dip switches as a channel, one left, one right.
 If it calls for one off and one on, then do this to both channels (banks).
 Have a good one!!


----------



## rpveld

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hats off to you rpveld! For some reason, the MKIII stacked on top of the MKV makes for the perfect proportions! I've already moved my MKIII over to sit on top of my MKV. It looks so good this way!!! Thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well thank you Penchum, yes I *am* a artist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was purely coincidental, I didn’t know where to put it, so on top of the MK V seemed the most logical place.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I do agree with you on the way it looks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also subscribe to having a great SS amp and a great tube amp! It's a winning combination for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you pick up a pair of HD-580's to mod, let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can help you out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now, I’m not sure I follow you here, could you please elaborate on that?
 Does this mean I have to buy yet another set of Head Phones? And then I have to mod them?
 If that is the case, I sure need your help….. to explain to my wife why this is absolutely necessary.
 Now, my wife is a very understanding person and I’m sure that, in due time and with the right argumentation, you *might* succeed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But seriously, I don’t know what you mean. I probably missed something.
 Please explain why I should get a HD 580 and what mod should be done.
 There is a sale going on for HD 580’s on Ebay, so it is possible.

 Thanks


----------



## absolutlemur

Very happy with my MKIII! Looking to explore different tubes soon, maybe Mullards. 

 One question though - I don't use the preamp out. Should I get RCA caps for the output?


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *absolutlemur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very happy with my MKIII! Looking to explore different tubes soon, maybe Mullards. 

 One question though - I don't use the preamp out. Should I get RCA caps for the output?_

 

Mullards are always a safe bet especially the mil-spec versions with logos printed on, I would probably save up to experiment with different upgrade tubes than spend money on RCA caps, I've never heard of reports of the RCA caps actually improving or changing the sound quality in anyway.

 - DoA


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please explain why I should get a HD 580 and what mod should be done.
 There is a sale going on for HD 580’s on Ebay, so it is possible._

 

I think he means that one may add the HD600 grilles to the phones and make them identical to the HD600. - At least that's what I've read.


----------



## rpveld

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he means that one may add the HD600 grilles to the phones and make them identical to the HD600. - At least that's what I've read._

 

Thanks, I read about that too.
 What I don’t get and would really like to know is what he means in combination with the MK III.
 Is this an extraordinary combination of HP and Amp? 
 I’ve been trying to find out since he posted this, but I don’t get it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I hate the time difference at the moment, I am very curious.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I read about that too.
 What I don’t get and would really like to know is what he means in combination with the MK III.
 Is this an extraordinary combination of HP and Amp? 
 I’ve been trying to find out since he posted this, but I don’t get it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hate the time difference at the moment, I am very curious.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry rpveld, I've been tied up elsewhere. What I mean is: Many Senn lovers will buy HD-580s for cheap, and mod them to HD-600 level sound. These work fantastic as a second set of phones. If you decided to do this, let me know and I have a few parts here that will help.

 On a positive note, there are days that I like the HD-600 sound better than the HD-650 sound. I don't even understand why, but it is nice to have the option to switch out when I want too.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *absolutlemur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very happy with my MKIII! Looking to explore different tubes soon, maybe Mullards. 

 One question though - I don't use the preamp out. Should I get RCA caps for the output?_

 

There hasn't been much debate on the RCA caps. I think common sense is the best approach. In my home office/lab here, I have a much higher possibility of interference from other equipment in the room, so I use low cost caps on all unused RCA's. This is a preventative measure only. I got lucky and found a Chinese seller who sold quantity to keep the cost low.

 If you don't have a problem with interference, these would be a "low priority" prevention item IMHO. If you do have interference problems, RCA caps can help cut down the amount of interference.


----------



## rpveld

Ah, thank you Penchum for explaining this to me.
 I must say I was tempted to buy the HD 580 at Ebay's where there is a sale going on. (and I still might do that, not sure yet)
 But with the AKG 701 (if it will arrive eventually) the HD 650 and the HFI 780 I think I have the spectrum of the music I listen to covered.

 If I do decide to buy the HD 580 after all I will PM you so we can make a deal.
 Thanks for the offer.

 I really like the Little DOT MK III, it has about 40 hours of playing time and I already like the sound of it.
 You have a keen eye for gear that is not so expensive and yet very good.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, thank you Penchum for explaining this to me.
 I must say I was tempted to buy the HD 580 at Ebay's where there is a sale going on. (and I still might do that, not sure yet)
 But with the AKG 701 (if it will arrive eventually) the HD 650 and the HFI 780 I think I have the spectrum of the music I listen to covered.

 If I do decide to buy the HD 580 after all I will PM you so we can make a deal.
 Thanks for the offer.

 I really like the Little DOT MK III, it has about 40 hours of playing time and I already like the sound of it.
 You have a keen eye for gear that is not so expensive and yet very good._

 

Thanks! This is what I've been trying to get the message out on for quite some time. It does fly in the face of what many folks here believe, but it is a proven fact that quality (new) audio can be had for less money, if you know where to look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep my eyes open for new possibilities all the time. I actually buy my own before reviewing them, which is something that isn't always done.


----------



## rpveld

Hi all,
 I have a question about the Little Dot MK III and MK V.
 It’s probably a stupid question but I just don’t understand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can describe the question clear enough.

 I have both these amps connected to a Beresford DAC/AMP.
 So analog output 1 to the MK V and analog out 2 to the MK III.
 Now if I listen to the MK V I can use the volume control on the Beresford and the volume on the MK V.
 However, on the MK III the volume on the Beresford doesn’t do anything. Only the volume on the MK III works.
 I really don’t understand how this works. Obviously there is a difference in both amps.
 Could someone please explain this to me?


----------



## ethebull

Sounds like one of the outputs on the Beresford is "fixed" (non-variable). Check your manual. In any case, set the output on the Beresford to max and then use either amp's volume to achieve the desired level.

 Edit: Or if the Beresford has an amp section that can induce more gain - overloading the amp input could cause a problem. In that case, set the volume level on the Beresford for "unity gain" - (no perceivable difference in level between the two Little dots.)


----------



## rpveld

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like one of the outputs on the Beresford is "fixed" (non-variable). Check your manual. In any case, set the output on the Beresford to max and then use either amp's volume to achieve the desired level.

 Edit: Or if the Beresford has an amp section that can induce more gain - overloading the amp input could cause a problem. In that case, set the volume level on the Beresford for "unity gain" - (no perceivable difference in level between the two Little dots.)_

 

Thanks ethebull,
 You are right about the fixed output.
 I switched the two outputs and now it works on the MK III and not on the MK V.
 Learning all the time.


----------



## ethebull

Cool. Now if you want to listen and compare the two amps on an even playing field, set the volume on the Beresford to achieve a zero sum gain. (though the fixed output might pass through a few fewer active elements - giving that pathway a sonic advantage, at least in theory)

 Happy listening,

 E


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry rpveld, I've been tied up elsewhere. What I mean is: Many Senn lovers will buy HD-580s for cheap, and mod them to HD-600 level sound. These work fantastic as a second set of phones. If you decided to do this, let me know and I have a few parts here that will help._

 

Well I finally ordered my amp a few hours ago. I was expecting the fast communication from David but I was still surprised at how fast he replied to my emails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW I have an un-moded pair of 580s. So I'll take you up on that offer if you'd be so obliged.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I finally ordered my amp a few hours ago. I was expecting the fast communication from David but I was still surprised at how fast he replied to my emails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW I have an un-moded pair of 580s. So I'll take you up on that offer if you'd be so obliged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tell you what. Ask rpveld if he minds. If it is ok, then PM me.


----------



## Mike_TNT

I sent a pm to rpveld. Thanks.


----------



## rpveld

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell you what. Ask rpveld if he minds. If it is ok, then PM me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very considerate of you Penchum, I told him it's ok.


----------



## Simpsoid

Hi,

 I am new to the audiophile league and want to invest in one of these.
 However I'm from Australia where we run 240V A/C power (I know Americans run 120V power).
 Is this amp compatible with the power we run (without any mods out of the box)?

 Also could someone please post some images of the back and the input of the amp (all the pics seem to be of the front dials/output but nothing of the back where the power/audio actually goes in).

 I'm thinking of getting a pair of AKG K701's for headphones and just bought a Auzentech X-FI Prelude 7.1 Sound Card to hook them all up to my PC.

 Mostly listen to music on PC as well as gaming. Good sound can be the difference between life and death especially when you can hear where that pesky sniper is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway this is a great review. I don't know much about audio gear but I am keen to get into it. I figure I'll get these few moderatly priced things to start with and see where it goes from there.


----------



## rpveld

Don't know about 220/240. You could ask David about that.
little.tube@gmail.com

 Here is a picture of the back (From the Little Dot website Little-Tube)






 Hope this helps.


----------



## ethebull

Yeah, not much to figure out back there. One set of inputs (left side on the back view), one pr of outputs, power cord connector, on/off switch and fuse cap.

 Their listings state:

 Available in either 120VAC or 220VAC

 Contact:

Little.tube@gmail.com

 just send David an email and you're off and running!

 E


----------



## batmanwcm

OK, I just ordered one from Dave. I read all the reviews out there for this amp and I found your review the most detailed and elaborate. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very considerate of you Penchum, I told him it's ok._

 

Thanks rp, I appreciate it.


----------



## oatmeal769

So, I just received my replacement MK III which works perfectly. No questions asked, and very fast!
 My testimonial is that this company is first rate! David was genuinely concerned and has gone above and beyond good service, especially with shipping rates being so high. A+ !
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my LD MK III, unfortunately there's trouble... Here's the note I just sent off to (sic) David:
 ----------------------------------
 Just received my MK III in the mail. Everything in the box appears ok, except when I set it up and had a listen, the left channel is almost silent. When the volume is turned up, there is some sound from the left, but it is 85 - 90 percent less output than the right channel. The right channel is loud and clear.
 I have switched cables, headphones, sources (CD Player, Computers), etc. the trouble is definitely inside the MK III. I also tried switching the tubes back and forth, the problem with the left channel is the same regardless of tube placement.
 What should I do?
 ----------------------------------
 I sure hope this won't turn into a pain in the butt. I'd hate to have to send it back without a replacement first, and I certainly hope I'm not charged shipping. Does anyone have any service history with this company?_


----------



## oatmeal769

Like I said, I finally just got my MK III. It's just great! 
 The first thing that grabbed me was of course the tube warmth, but also the sound stage was greatly enhanced, and the extension of lows is really nice. It is 'shifty' like Penchum said, - I can tell the tubes are brand new, but so far it's everything I had hoped! For $200 plus shipping, it's a steal! 
 I can't wait for the increased depth of the lows and shimmering highs as I break this thing in. - Not to mention the old Tung-Sol's I have waiting.


----------



## batmanwcm

Mine just shipped. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, I just received my replacement MK III which works perfectly. No questions asked, and very fast!
 My testimonial is that this company is first rate! David was genuinely concerned and has gone above and beyond good service, especially with shipping rates being so high. A+ !_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like I said, I finally just got my MK III. It's just great! 
 The first thing that grabbed me was of course the tube warmth, but also the sound stage was greatly enhanced, and the extension of lows is really nice. It is 'shifty' like Penchum said, - I can tell the tubes are brand new, but so far it's everything I had hoped! For $200 plus shipping, it's a steal! 
 I can't wait for the increased depth of the lows and shimmering highs as I break this thing in. - Not to mention the old Tung-Sol's I have waiting._

 

Man, that is great news!


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My just shipped. I can't wait for it to get here._

 

It'll be there quicker than you think... Mine shipped Friday, and I have it.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just received the MKIII. Shipping was fast. I ordered it on Thursday and received it on the following Thursday. 

 The problem is that one of the larger power tubes is dead so 1 channel doesn't output any sound. Overall the sound is low even when I crank it up past the 12 o'clock position. I have the gain set to 3 for my Alessandro MS1's. 

 I already emailed Dave at Little Dot and he responded immediately sending me out a replacement. Good service on his part.


----------



## Mike_TNT

I ordered mine last Wednesday and it got to Vancouver on Tuesday night but it's been sitting with customs ever since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's just the tracking info that's lagging and that I'll get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## waxer

That shipping really is fast. Had mine a few days. Pretty much the same impression as others. Great. 10hrs in and the sound, especially low punch of the drums in S&M has started to clean up nicly. First headphone amp Ive had and loving it. 
 Now into the endless trap of tube rolling and getting a decent source(hopefully reasonably cheaply).


----------



## oatmeal769

I'm 45 hours in and can report much the same. Depth and tightness of bass is improved, and clarity / soundstage is much less fuzzy. I can't wait to hear it tonight after work.


----------



## JimSmiley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm 45 hours in and can report much the same. Depth and tightness of bass is improved, and clarity / soundstage is much less fuzzy. I can't wait to hear it tonight after work._

 

That is good to hear. I received mine yesterday--first tube audio gear. I do love those warm mids, and the highs on my Grados seemed tamer, but the bass is a little flabby. I've only got around 10 hours of burn in, so I can't tell any improvement yet. It still sounds very good for the price, and I must admit I'm a bit smitten by those glowing tubes. Lovely, really!!


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JimSmiley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is good to hear. I received mine yesterday--first tube audio gear. I do love those warm mids, and the highs on my Grados seemed tamer, but the bass is a little flabby. I've only got around 10 hours of burn in, so I can't tell any improvement yet. It still sounds very good for the price, and I must admit I'm a bit smitten by those glowing tubes. Lovely, really!!_

 

I finally got mine yesterday and I second that. The glowing tubes are really nice for bedtime listening and it doesn't run nearly as hot as I thought it would be. I got maybe 15 hours on it and there is still a narrowness to the sound but I feel it getting better every listening session.

 Also I got a few noob questions:

 a) I have one power tube that seems to be glowing stronger than the other and it also has a much bigger burn mark on top of it than the other. Is that normal or is there some imbalance going on? I haven't tried switching them around.

 b) Can I switch between headphones while the unit is powered on and should I turn the volume knob to neutral when doing so?


----------



## ethebull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also I got a few noob questions:

 a) I have one power tube that seems to be glowing stronger than the other and it also has a much bigger burn mark on top of it than the other. Is that normal or is there some imbalance going on? I haven't tried switching them around.

 b) Can I switch between headphones while the unit is powered on and should I turn the volume knob to neutral when doing so?_

 

a) Normal / of no concern. LD matches the tubes electrically, glow brightness is not an indicator of balance or imbalance. The "burn mark" is called silvering, on the top of the tube. It's stuff they coat the inside with during manufacture. There's always variation.

 b) Best practice is to turn off the amp when switching phones, waiting a few minutes, then proceeding. this might be overly cautious, but always do this when switching tubes, installing the jumpers, switching gain settings, or unpluging RCA's. Standard phono plug design is not very well conceived, but we're stuck with it. As the plug is removed or inserted, the circuit shorts +/- , which is pretty harsh on tubes and caps etc. Be kind to your new baby


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a) Normal / of no concern. LD matches the tubes electrically, glow brightness is not an indicator of balance or imbalance. The "burn mark" is called silvering, on the top of the tube. It's stuff they coat the inside with during manufacture. There's always variation.

 b) Best practice is to turn off the amp when switching phones, waiting a few minutes, then proceeding. this might be overly cautious, but always do this when switching tubes, installing the jumpers, switching gain settings, or unpluging RCA's. Standard phono plug design is not very well conceived, but we're stuck with it. As the plug is removed or inserted, the circuit shorts +/- , which is pretty harsh on tubes and caps etc. Be kind to your new baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks a lot ethebull. I better stop abusing my baby's output before it's too late.


----------



## ethebull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot ethebull. I better stop abusing my baby's output before it's too late._

 

U can get arrested for that in most states.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a) "Standard phono plug design is not very well conceived, but we're stuck with it. As the plug is removed or inserted, the circuit shorts +/- , which is pretty harsh on tubes and caps etc. Be kind to your new baby" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

E,

 If the volume knob is at absolute 0 (full attenuation) there is nothing at the jack, correct? As long as this is verified first, you should be able to plug and unplug the headphones at will, correct? Please correct me if I'm wrong about this. I don't even remember when or where I learned this, but I do it like religion.


----------



## ethebull

Yes, you are correct P. Since the headphones themselves are a passive device, so long as the volume knob is 100% counterclockwise, the amp is safe.

 My overly cautious style stems from years in pro audio. Is the device on the other end of this 1/4" jack vulnerable? You'd have to ask yourself every time... Old habits...


----------



## batmanwcm

Here's my story: 

 I received my MKIII but 1 of the power tubes was DOA. So I waited for the new power tubes to be shipped out and I never turned on the unit again. So no burn in.

 Here's the problem:

 I just received my replacement power tubes today. I put them in to the new MKIII. The gain is set to 3 and I start listening to it. The volume is extremely low on both channels. I increase the gain to 5 and the increase is minimal. I can pass the 2 o'clock position fine. Also, the left channel seems to be louder than the right channel. I'm using a Alessandro MS-1. Anyone know the problem?

 Edit:
 While burning in at the 11 o'clock position, I noticed the sound from my left channel stopped. However, the right channel became really loud. This was the kind of sound I was expecting to come of of the MKIII. I swapped the left power tube out and it returned back to the low volume.


----------



## ethebull

^ Let us know what you have.

 phones, source, how they are connected, if you've checked source output settings... we need more info to be of help.


----------



## batmanwcm

Phones: Alessandro MS1's
 Source: Winamp Lossless through PC using on-board audio line out. 

 It's connected through the 3.5mm jack to RCA cable that came with the MKIII. Output settings set to line-out.

 I swapped it with the Sonic T-amp Gen 2 and it worked perfectly with that amp and headphone out.


----------



## ethebull

I'd start by checking the gain settings on the MK III. Turn off the amp and wait a few minutes. It could be confusion on the four switches in play here. To eliminate the gain as the cause of your problem here, set all four switches to "off". this will be max gain 10. Turn turn everythng on with the vol on the LD at zero. Turn up to 7-8 o'clock and report back. 

 Hope it works


----------



## batmanwcm

ethebull,

 I did just what you said. Now there is sound coming from only the left channel. It's a lot louder now. I feel like this is how the MKIII should sound. But I'm not getting sound from the other channel.


----------



## ethebull

When I first got my MK III, I had the same problem for a minute. It looked and felt like I had inserted the headphone jack fully, but when I checked it, it clicked in another 1/8" and soved my problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Start there, then recheck all connections (with the amp off!)

 If that doesn't work, pull and clean the pins on the tubes, then reinstall,...

 Report back

 Good luck


----------



## ethebull

Also try swapping the RCA inputs

 Install L to R and R to L. See if it's still no sound in the right earphone. This will eliminate your source as the problem.


----------



## batmanwcm

ethebull, I think you're right. I'm using the 3.5mm jack adapter to 1/4 jack adapter that was included with the MKIII. After wiggling it around, I heard the other channel kick in. Thanks, I'm off to buy a better adapter.


----------



## batmanwcm

Hey ethebull,

 I just came back from the store. OK, I have finally isolated the problem. I have MS1's and IM716's. I now have two 3.5mm-> 1/4 jack adaptors. If I plug either headphones all the way in, in either adaptor, there is only sound coming from the left channel. However, if I pull out the headphone jack a little bit, I get sound coming from both channels. This is weird. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## ethebull

Never have cared for stereo phono plugs. 
 Always hated using adapters for connectivity incompatibilities. 
 Problems arise all to often.

 Glad you've isolated the issue though.

 Enjoy the new amp and report back as it burns in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 E


----------



## batmanwcm

Well the fact that I cannot plug in the headphone all the way doesn't really make sense. I get both channels full of sound when the plug is loose? It's like the issue you had when you realized that you didn't plug in your headphones all the way except the exact opposite is happening to me. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## ethebull

The only thing I can think of to check is the outer shells of all four plugs in play. Many thread on and establish the location of the stop point for insertion (that sounds dirty)

 Check that all your phono plug shells are nice and snug. 

 If they are, either experiment with another adapter, cut off and replace the mini-jack with a HQ 1/4", or fashion a washer spacer to slip over the jack so that it inserts to the right place every time.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey ethebull,

 I just came back from the store. OK, I have finally isolated the problem. I have MS1's and IM716's. I now have two 3.5mm-> 1/4 jack adaptors. If I plug either headphones all the way in, in either adaptor, there is only sound coming from the left channel. However, if I pull out the headphone jack a little bit, I get sound coming from both channels. This is weird. Anyone know what is going on?_

 

It is possible there is corrosion on the contact tab in the jack. Usually, this will go away with repeated plugging and unplugging of the plug (power off). It's usually when the tip of the plug contacts the surface of the tab. Look at the plug's tip. Clean it if necessary and do some ins and outs.


----------



## batmanwcm

OK, I just bought a 3rd adapter. I plugged in either my MS1's or IM716 with all 3 different adapters to my Yamaha receiver and both channels work with all the adapters with no problem.

 I'm starting to believe this is a jack issue with the MKIII. I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I just bought a 3rd adapter. I plugged in either my MS1's or IM716 with all 3 different adapters to my Yamaha receiver and both channels work with all the adapters with no problem.

 I'm starting to believe this is a jack issue with the MKIII. I'm going to keep trying._

 

Maybe you can look inside the jack with a flashlight and see if everything looks new and normal? The only times I've ever heard of this happening, was due to corrosion, or a bent jack tab that doesn't spring properly any more.


----------



## batmanwcm

After testing this thing all day, I'll explain what's going on. I drove over to my friend's house and borrowed his headphones. His cheapie Acoustic Research headphones have a 1/4 jack so it doesn't need a adapter. After the amp is cold, whenever I start the amp, the sound is extremely low (past 2 o'clock mark), even at the highest gain settings. However, after about 5-10 minutes of warm up, the sound will get extremely loud in the left channel and no sound will come from the right channel even though I did'nt touch the volume knob. Afterwards, I tried using the adapters and my MS1's and IM716's and duplicated the same problem. I'm really at my wits end here. 

 I've emailed Dave so hopefully he will take care of it.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Noob questions part 2:

 a) Just to confirm, the LD suffers from a slight channel imbalance on extremely low volume setting right? I can hear music coming out from the right channel when the volume knob is at 0 but when I move it up a notch or two everything seems fine.

 b) For the amp to burn in, do I need to have music playing through it or can I just leave it powered on without having any signal go through it? Also, do headphones need to be plugged in for the LD to burn in?

 c) I got some Russian 6ZH1P-EV and Mullard M8161 on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For the the Mullard's I'll need to install 2 jumpers right. I just have to insert them in the back and that's it?

 d) Is a power chord upgrade for the LD worthwhile? 

 Thanks all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Maybe a LD mkIII FAQ would be in order.


----------



## hendry

i use DIY power cord and marigo power cord, both make sounds of my MKIII good, more punchy, more detail, more warm in mid


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Noob questions part 2:

 a) Just to confirm, the LD suffers from a slight channel imbalance on extremely low volume setting right? I can hear music coming out from the right channel when the volume knob is at 0 but when I move it up a notch or two everything seems fine.

 b) For the amp to burn in, do I need to have music playing through it or can I just leave it powered on without having any signal go through it? Also, do headphones need to be plugged in for the LD to burn in?

 c) I got some Russian 6ZH1P-EV and Mullard M8161 on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the the Mullard's I'll need to install 2 jumpers right. I just have to insert them in the back and that's it?

 d) Is a power chord upgrade for the LD worthwhile? 

 Thanks all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Maybe a LD mkIII FAQ would be in order._

 

a). Usually only when new and not "matured" yet. The high gain setting plays on this too. Not to worry, just do the hours and everything will be good to go.

 b). You need to supply a source and a load for the amp to drive, so yes, you need to play music (MP3 player on repeat would work nice) and drive the headphones too. Remember, no more than 8 hours a session, cool to room temp before starting the next 8 hour session.

 c). Yes, do the jumpers when using EF92 family tubes. I use a pair of needle nose pliers to install them through the access holes in the bottom of the amp.

 d). Back a ways in this thread, is a small review of a power cord that I like very much. It is only $10, and is very well built.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After testing this thing all day, I'll explain what's going on. I drove over to my friend's house and borrowed his headphones. His cheapie Acoustic Research headphones have a 1/4 jack so it doesn't need a adapter. After the amp is cold, whenever I start the amp, the sound is extremely low (past 2 o'clock mark), even at the highest gain settings. However, after about 5-10 minutes of warm up, the sound will get extremely loud in the left channel and no sound will come from the right channel even though I did'nt touch the volume knob. Afterwards, I tried using the adapters and my MS1's and IM716's and duplicated the same problem. I'm really at my wits end here. 

 I've emailed Dave so hopefully he will take care of it._

 

I shouldn't try to guess on this, but this sounds very much like the first bad tube took out one of the resistors. I'm sure DavidZ will fix you right up. He's been so excellent in solving any issues and getting folks up and running fast, so hang in there and let us know what you do next.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a). Usually only when new and not "matured" yet. The high gain setting plays on this too. Not to worry, just do the hours and everything will be good to go.

 b). You need to supply a source and a load for the amp to drive, so yes, you need to play music (MP3 player on repeat would work nice) and drive the headphones too. Remember, no more than 8 hours a session, cool to room temp before starting the next 8 hour session.

 c). Yes, do the jumpers when using EF92 family tubes. I use a pair of needle nose pliers to install them through the access holes in the bottom of the amp.

 d). Back a ways in this thread, is a small review of a power cord that I like very much. It is only $10, and is very well built. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Excellent! Thanks a lot P. It turns out that I have much less burn in time than I thought.

 I have an "audiophile" power chord terminated with a Marinco plug and I did a stupid thing by plugging it into the LD without securing the weight. Now the plastic cover that's over the AC input and the on/off switch got a bit loose. Hope everything is alright inside.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent! Thanks a lot P. It turns out that I have much less burn in time than I thought.

 I have an "audiophile" power chord terminated with a Marinco plug and I did a stupid thing by plugging it into the LD without securing the weight. Now the plastic cover that's over the AC input and the on/off switch got a bit loose. Hope everything is alright inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mine is a little bit loose too, I think it is a snap-in design (not sure) so it shouldn't fall out or anything like that.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is a little bit loose too, I think it is a snap-in design (not sure) so it shouldn't fall out or anything like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great! I worry too much about my baby.


----------



## NikZ

Hi , is this wonderful amplifier still available for buying? I notice "out of stock" message on the little-tube website. Does it come with rca cables or do I have to supply my own cable?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I shouldn't try to guess on this, but this sounds very much like the first bad tube took out one of the resistors. I'm sure DavidZ will fix you right up. He's been so excellent in solving any issues and getting folks up and running fast, so hang in there and let us know what you do next. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I shipped the amp to Dave using a Ohio address. Hopefully they send my replacement out ASAP. So far, great customer service on their part. I'll update once I get my replacement.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NikZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi , is this wonderful amplifier still available for buying? I notice "out of stock" message on the little-tube website. Does it come with rca cables or do I have to supply my own cable?_

 

They should still have supply left since they have an ebay auction up.
eBay Link to MKIII

 Just email Dave at little.tube@gmail.com to order directly.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NikZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi , is this wonderful amplifier still available for buying? I notice "out of stock" message on the little-tube website. Does it come with rca cables or do I have to supply my own cable?_

 

ebay is usually the best place to check for their products.


----------



## NikZ

Ok , Thank you very much!


----------



## NikZ

After checking little-tube website today. Looks like the MKIII is back in stock again!.


----------



## batmanwcm

Just a little update. My replacement shipped out. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a little update. My replacement shipped out. I can't wait to get it._

 

That's great news! It won't be long now.


----------



## batmanwcm

OK, I received the replacement today, amazingly fast shipping. My replacement is brand new and in perfect condition. It works perfectly too so now I'm burning it in.

 I must say that Little Dot's customer service has been spectacular. Dave has always answered my emails and made sure I was satisfied. He also sent me a pair of Mullard M8161's for all my troubles.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *batmanwcm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I received the replacement today, amazingly fast shipping. My replacement is brand new and in perfect condition. It works perfectly too so now I'm burning it in.

 I must say that Little Dot's customer service has been spectacular. Dave has always answered my emails and made sure I was satisfied. He also sent me a pair of Mullard M8161's for all my troubles._

 






 Those M8161's are excellent, IMHO! That really blows me away! It seems like they keep getting better and better at handling customer service!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

I think the M8161 are Dave's favorite tubes, it seems like he recommends it for most people.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Those M8161's are excellent, IMHO! That really blows me away! It seems like they keep getting better and better at handling customer service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the M8161 are Dave's favorite tubes, it seems like he recommends it for most people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is my first tube amp and so far, with the stock tubes, I am loving it. It's not even burned in yet and I just love how it sounds. I can't wait to start rolling in the M8161's.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the M8161 are Dave's favorite tubes, it seems like he recommends it for most people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have always liked their special sound. I'm guilty!


----------



## oatmeal769

I just bought these:

PAIR MULLARD 8161 CV4015 EF92 6CQ6 UNUSED BOXED

 Do you guys like them BETTER than the EF95 series, or are they just DIFFERENT?
 I'd say over the stock tubes I'd like to hear a bit more low end and fullness...


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought these:

PAIR MULLARD 8161 CV4015 EF92 6CQ6 UNUSED BOXED

 Do you guys like them BETTER than the EF95 series, or are they just DIFFERENT?
 I'd say over the stock tubes I'd like to hear a bit more low end and fullness..._

 

You did good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They will fix the lower end for you and sound very full. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I couldn't really say I like them better than all of the EF95's, but I do like their rich sound when I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... but I do like their rich sound..._

 

RICH - That's a good word which I think describes what I want too. I have high hopes for these, I can't wait!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RICH - That's a good word which I think describes what I want too. I have high hopes for these, I can't wait!_

 

The last set of 6CQ6's I purchased, took about 45 hours to mature. The change in sound signature from out of the box to fully matured, was substantial, so you should expect it, to some degree.

 The EF92s don't behave the same way EF95 compatibles do during burn-in. All in all, it is great fun listening to EF92's as they mature. The first 2-3 hours can really be amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I highly recommend listening if you have the time.


----------



## skipjimson

I'm thinking about buying a LD MkIII, based on this thread... I'm wondering if anyone has heard it with AKG K 601's? I made the mistake of buying 601's without realizing I would need an amp to drive them, and I don't want to make another mistake in buying an amp that won't drive them properly. Thanks in advance for any thoughts on the pairing.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Penchum you saved me $100. I went ahead and ordered the MKIII instead of the MKIV. Combining your extremely well written and extensive reviews and my time spent with the MKII, I am pretty confident that I am going to be completely satisfied (i.e. no upgraditis). I will be getting a MKV later this year but thats another story.

 Plus now I have enough left over to get a DAC


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skipjimson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking about buying a LD MkIII, based on this thread... I'm wondering if anyone has heard it with AKG K 601's? I made the mistake of buying 601's without realizing I would need an amp to drive them, and I don't want to make another mistake in buying an amp that won't drive them properly. Thanks in advance for any thoughts on the pairing._

 

My MKII drove my k-501s to near perfection and the MKIII has more power than the MKII. Another guy on this board absolutely loves his MKIII with his k-701s. If the 501s, 701s and the 601s are anything similar in terms of impedance and sensitivity then you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## rpveld

Ok, so here I was, all ready to email David in order to have my MK III repaired.
 I was hearing a faint and fast ticking noise coming from the amp through the headphones. 
 It wasn’t there from the beginning it just started a couple of days ago and I could only hear it with low Impedance headphones and not with the HD 650s.
 I changed out all the tubes and it was still there. Lowered the gain setting, no luck.
 Before emailing to David and have to go through the hassle of sending it back for repairs, I decided to look at the manual one more time.
 And there it was:

 Interference: To minimize interference, keep your Little Dot isolated from wireless routers, and other
 common sources of RF or EMI noise.

 I don’t have a wireless network or something like that, but then I realized the SQUEEZEBOX. It’s there since a couple of weeks standing right beside the MK III.
 The only thing is it is connected to my network wired. I decided to move it any way, and presto, the noise was gone.
 Then I realized the Squeezebox controller has an infrared connection with the squeezebox. So that must be it.

 I just wanted to share and proof “RTFM” to be right once again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, there was a big sigh of relief.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so here I was, all ready to email David in order to have my MK III repaired.
 I was hearing a faint and fast ticking noise coming from the amp through the headphones. 
 It wasn’t there from the beginning it just started a couple of days ago and I could only hear it with low Impedance headphones and not with the HD 650s.
 I changed out all the tubes and it was still there. Lowered the gain setting, no luck.
 Before emailing to David and have to go through the hassle of sending it back for repairs, I decided to look at the manual one more time.
 And there it was:

 Interference: To minimize interference, keep your Little Dot isolated from wireless routers, and other
 common sources of RF or EMI noise.

 I don’t have a wireless network or something like that, but then I realized the SQUEEZEBOX. It’s there since a couple of weeks standing right beside the MK III.
 The only thing is it is connected to my network wired. I decided to move it any way, and presto, the noise was gone.
 Then I realized the Squeezebox controller has an infrared connection with the squeezebox. So that must be it.

 I just wanted to share and proof “RTFM” to be right once again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, there was a big sigh of relieve._

 

Always nice when a seemingly impossible problem is resolved so simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must be the only guy in our entire extended family that reads the manuals. I'm a great proponent of the RTFM methodology. When I get near my comp with my Fender Strat and angle the single coils at the computer the noise goes through the roof into the amp(with and without the wireless router). I knew it would but I was surprised at how much interference was generated at a distance of 5 ft from the computer. So I make sure the computer is off for critical listening and jamming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sure is a relief when the problem is solved and it doesn't cost a dime !!!

 Peete.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

rpveld what is that object in your avatar ?


----------



## rpveld

Pricklely Peete,

 The object in my avatar is the exhaust from my motorcycle.
 It’s an aftermarket exhaust, made by Trident in the UK, for the Triumph Sprint ST 1050.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so here I was, all ready to email David in order to have my MK III repaired.
 I was hearing a faint and fast ticking noise coming from the amp through the headphones. 
 It wasn’t there from the beginning it just started a couple of days ago and I could only hear it with low Impedance headphones and not with the HD 650s.
 I changed out all the tubes and it was still there. Lowered the gain setting, no luck.
 Before emailing to David and have to go through the hassle of sending it back for repairs, I decided to look at the manual one more time.
 And there it was:

 Interference: To minimize interference, keep your Little Dot isolated from wireless routers, and other
 common sources of RF or EMI noise.

 I don’t have a wireless network or something like that, but then I realized the SQUEEZEBOX. It’s there since a couple of weeks standing right beside the MK III.
 The only thing is it is connected to my network wired. I decided to move it any way, and presto, the noise was gone.
 Then I realized the Squeezebox controller has an infrared connection with the squeezebox. So that must be it.

 I just wanted to share and proof “RTFM” to be right once again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, there was a big sigh of relieve._

 

Thats great you found the source! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More and more when someone says they have noise coming from their amp, I cringe a little because it usually isn't what they thought. For me, it was a cordless phone in my room. I mounted it on the wall, away from everything else...problem solved.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Hey guys,
 I made myself some jumper handles by duck taping 3/4 inch long pieces of plastic to 2 jumpers. Good idea or will they fall apart and possibly damage the LD because of the heat? It certainly makes them less of a PITA to install though.


 ps. Bump.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,
 I made myself some jumper handles by duck taping 3/4 inch long pieces of plastic to 2 jumpers. Good idea or will they fall apart and possibly damage the LD because of the heat? It certainly makes them less of a PITA to install though.


 ps. Bump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 DUCK TAPE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quack, quack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Duct Tape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, couldn't resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't know if the heat will make them drop to the bottom of the case, but I don't think it will hurt the amp, because of this. Get a few pieces of model car plastic, and super glue a rod shaped piece to the jumper, so that when installed, the rod part sticks out of the hole just a little. This should work pretty well, I think.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 DUCK TAPE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quack, quack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Duct Tape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, couldn't resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't know if the heat will make them drop to the bottom of the case, but I don't think it will hurt the amp, because of this. Get a few pieces of model car plastic, and super glue a rod shaped piece to the jumper, so that when installed, the rod part sticks out of the hole just a little. This should work pretty well, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I made a silly quack of myself again. They should start selling horse glue and duck tape as a package.


 Well I'll give my rustic design a go then. See how it holds. Otherwise super glue it is.


----------



## coredump

Two questions. 

 Will I damage anything if connect my LDIII RCA out to the RCA in on my already amplified Audio Engine A2 speakers?

 If I connect the speaker this way and have the headphones plugged into the LDIII where will the sound come out? Headphones or Speakers?


----------



## JimSmiley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two questions. 

 Will I damage anything if connect my LDIII RCA out to the RCA in on my already amplified Audio Engine A2 speakers?

 If I connect the speaker this way and have the headphones plugged into the LDIII where will the sound come out? Headphones or Speakers?_

 

1. No, I don't think so, but you're double amping which won't be the best sound quality.

 2. Both


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rpveld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pricklely Peete,

 The object in my avatar is the exhaust from my motorcycle.
 It’s an aftermarket exhaust, made by Trident in the UK, for the Triumph Sprint ST 1050._

 


 That's friggin' cool, and they double as 30 mm grenade launchers when the Fuzz is hot on your tail ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## shamu144

I have been now using my LDMKIII for a month, and I still enjoy it a lot, though I have to say I use it only for FM reception, paired with my AKG K501.

 Recently, I tried again to connect it to my main source (CDP SONY SCD-555ES european version).

 Compared to the headphone output of my CDP, the sound provided by the LDMKIII is more liquid, smooth, with a great midrange and good extension in lows and highs - highly enjoyable -. BTW, the K501 goes as low as 20 Hz with some CD tests and definitely do not lack bass.

 But the overall presentation is also softened, and you can notice many details are now inaudible, making it in my opinion a far less involving experience. You miss reverberated sounds, as well as spatial dimension.

 I would say this flaw is probably due to the preamp section of the LDMKIII which is lacking transparency. Have you guys experienced the same ?

 It doesn't bother me as I do not use it for critical listening sessions, but I think I would be if I used it only as main headphone amp. 

 Still it remains for the price and excellent bargain, as the sound it provides is definitely charming.


----------



## vvanrij

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shamu144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been now using my LDMKIII for a month, and I still enjoy it a lot, though I have to say I use it only for FM reception, paired with my AKG K501.

 Recently, I tried again to connect it to my main source (CDP SONY SCD-555ES european version).

 Compared to the headphone output of my CDP, the sound provided by the LDMKIII is more liquid, smooth, with a great midrange and good extension in lows and highs - highly enjoyable -. BTW, the K501 goes as low as 20 Hz with some CD tests and definitely do not lack bass.

 But the overall presentation is also softened, and you can notice many details are now inaudible, making it in my opinion a far less involving experience. You miss reverberated sounds, as well as spatial dimension.

 I would say this flaw is probably due to the preamp section of the LDMKIII which is lacking transparency. Have you guys experienced the same ?

 It doesn't bother me as I do not use it for critical listening sessions, but I think I would be if I used it only as main headphone amp. 

 Still it remains for the price and excellent bargain, as the sound it provides is definitely charming._

 


 The frequency range doesn't have much todo with the 'lacking of the bass'. Its more how much db it produces in the lower part compard to the other parts of the frequency range. 'Lacking of bass' is also very person depending.

 Is the LD already fully burned in? My 4se also lacked detail in the beginning, but now after 100hrs its really opened up, and shows as much detail as my SS amp.


----------



## shamu144

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* 
_The frequency range doesn't have much todo with the 'lacking of the bass'. Its more how much db it produces in the lower part compard to the other parts of the frequency range. 'Lacking of bass' is also very person depending._

 

Yes, I agree with that statement. However, some people might get the impression that the K501 do not have any bass, which is not true, especially compairing with a full size home speaker, which very often do not produce "any" bass lower than 40 Hz. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* 
_Is the LD already fully burned in? My 4se also lacked detail in the beginning, but now after 100hrs its really opened up, and shows as much detail as my SS amp._

 

Yes, maybe. My LD has probably 30 to 40 hours only, though the difference in details is currenlty night and day. I would be delighted to see it opening up so much during the burning period. However, I can't recall Penchum mentionning this specific point in his fantastic review.

 Thanks.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shamu144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I agree with that statement. However, some people might get the impression that the K501 do not have any bass, which is not true, especially compairing with a full size home speaker, which very often do not produce "any" bass lower than 40 Hz. 



 Yes, maybe. My LD has probably 30 to 40 hours only, though the difference in details is currenlty night and day. I would be delighted to see it opening up so much during the burning period. However, I can't recall Penchum mentionning this specific point in his fantastic review.

 Thanks._

 

The biggest changes in the MKIII during burn-in happen somewhere in between 45-70 hours worth, so you have some more hours to clock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If this condition you talked about is still there after burn-in, a driver tube change will take care of it. The MKIII's pre-amp section is wonderful, especially with great driver tubes.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two questions. 

 Will I damage anything if connect my LDIII RCA out to the RCA in on my already amplified Audio Engine A2 speakers?

 If I connect the speaker this way and have the headphones plugged into the LDIII where will the sound come out? Headphones or Speakers?_

 

It will work fine. No problems.

 If you have headphones plugged in at the same time, they will also be playing. There doesn't seem to be a problem with this, but you have to ask yourself if you need to use it this way. Most of the time I don't think so. For AB ing maybe, but thats about it.


----------



## coredump

I'm trying to find a good way to hook everything up. Right now I have 

 PC -> Zero -> MKIII 

 I have my AD900, HD650, and A2 speakers. The AD900 connect to the Zero and I turn them off and on with the headphone switch. The HD650 go to the MKIII. The A2s will go to the RCA out on the Zero. 

 What I don't have is an easy way to switch between the HD650 and A2s. I may just manually turn the volume down on the A2s whenever I use the HD650.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm trying to find a good way to hook everything up. Right now I have 

 PC -> Zero -> MKIII 

 I have my AD900, HD650, and A2 speakers. The AD900 connect to the Zero and I turn them off and on with the headphone switch. The HD650 go to the MKIII. The A2s will go to the RCA out on the Zero. 

 What I don't have is an easy way to switch between the HD650 and A2s. I may just manually turn the volume down on the A2s whenever I use the HD650._

 

Hehehe, you are living my nightmare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you switch off the A2's built-in amps?

 At times like these, a nice pre-amp starts to make good sense. Something like: Zero pre-out to new pre-amp's AUX in. New pre-amps output to the A2's input, your MKIII hooked up to tape 1 (tape loop). HD-650's to the MKIII. With this, you could hook up a second source to AUX 2 or tape 2 also.
 You could listen to the Zero's output with either the A2's or headphones in the MKIII. You could also "monitor" tape 1, which would "tube filter" the Zero's output on it's way to your A2's, giving it that special tube sound.

 I'm doing this with an old integrated Pioneer SA-9500II right now. I have the SA-9500II's pre-amp output going to my Super-T amp and it sounds pretty nice. I have both the MKIVse and the MKIII hooked up to the two tape loops and the Zero coming in on AUX1, and my Zune80 coming in on AUX2. At least I can "control" things from one central point, which is a blessing.


----------



## shamu144

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The biggest changes in the MKIII during burn-in happen somewhere in between 45-70 hours worth, so you have some more hours to clock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If this condition you talked about is still there after burn-in, a driver tube change will take care of it. The MKIII's pre-amp section is wonderful, especially with great driver tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, it looks as if I was about to miss something here. Thank you for your inputs. I will repeat this experience in about a month then. Any specific recommendation for driver tubes - if possible, the best one available for the LDMKIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -.

 Thank you,


----------



## oatmeal769

Mullard 8161's
 Apparently not for everyone, but I can't take them out of my MKIII. I love 'em.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shamu144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, it looks as if I was about to miss something here. Thank you for your inputs. I will repeat this experience in about a month then. Any specific recommendation for driver tubes - if possible, the best one available for the LDMKIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -.

 Thank you,_

 

There is a lot of love for the Sylvania 5654/6AK5's with black plates and round halo getters. They are hard to find, but might not be in a month.


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a lot of love for the Sylvania 5654/6AK5's with black plates and round halo getters. They are hard to find, but might not be in a month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How so? In any case, I call dibs!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How so? In any case, I call dibs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, it started with me trying the Sylvania 5654 Golds. They seem to have all the decent properties of all the other tubes. Then E, always looking for a "deal", found out Sylvania had made a Sylvania 6AK5/5654, with black plates and round halo getters, which is almost identical to the Golds.

 He bought some, I bought some, and a few others, and they sound very close to the Golds! And they were cheap!! Now that the word is out, they are in demand and harder to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure we will see more before too long.


----------



## shamu144

I have one basic question regarding tube rolling fo the LDMKIII or any other tube amp, as I am pretty new to tubes. I read that tubes have to be intensively tested and checked (microphony, noise, etc...) as performances might differ a lot between 2 identical tubes. How do you make sure then you are buying perfectly matched tubes for your LDMKIII ? Any specific recommended place to shop ? Thank you !


----------



## Mike_TNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it started with me trying the Sylvania 5654 Golds. They seem to have all the decent properties of all the other tubes. Then E, always looking for a "deal", found out Sylvania had made a Sylvania 6AK5/5654, with black plates and round halo getters, which is almost identical to the Golds.

 He bought some, I bought some, and a few others, and they sound very close to the Golds! And they were cheap!! Now that the word is out, they are in demand and harder to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure we will see more before too long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aha, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dantztiludrop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mike_TNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aha, thanks for the heads up._

 

Yes, I am setting my alarm clock for around a month or so now too!

 I told myself I was going to draw the line on tube purchases for awhile, as I spent a fair chunk of change when I 1st got my MKIII. (but then again I told myself I was going to slow down the audio purchases in general & that hasn't even come close to happening....actually I think I'm gaining momentum & spiraling out of control further
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Bottom line is that I'm all about a good bang for your buck deal & would love to experiment with some more good tubes for a fair price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I have 4 of the very reasonably priced Russian 6AK5W/ 5654 - 6ZH1P-EV tubes coming on their way now, so I'm anxious to hear how they will fare.


----------



## Henmyr

From what I've read, the Little Dot MKIII is better with middle impedance headphones, around 300 ohm, than with low impedance. Both my RS1 and AD2000 is low impedance headphones, and technically they do not make an optimal pairing for the LD MKIII

 My question:
 Would it be possible to put some resistors between the amp and the headphones, and thus make it an optimal pairing, or is there something else which is the bottleneck?


----------



## coredump

There are DIP switches on the bottom to adjust the gain. Low gain on my MS1s seems to work fine.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are DIP switches on the bottom to adjust the gain. Low gain on my MS1s seems to work fine._

 

I use the lowest gain possible, 3 I think, but is this enough to make the LD MKIII fit low impedance headphones? With "fit" I mean: Will it be as good for low impedance headphones as for higher impedance headphones? I'm not just talking about the volume, or how much of the volume attenuator I can use.


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehehe, you are living my nightmare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can you switch off the A2's built-in amps?

 At times like these, a nice pre-amp starts to make good sense. Something like: Zero pre-out to new pre-amp's AUX in. New pre-amps output to the A2's input, your MKIII hooked up to tape 1 (tape loop). HD-650's to the MKIII. With this, you could hook up a second source to AUX 2 or tape 2 also.
 You could listen to the Zero's output with either the A2's or headphones in the MKIII. You could also "monitor" tape 1, which would "tube filter" the Zero's output on it's way to your A2's, giving it that special tube sound.

 I'm doing this with an old integrated Pioneer SA-9500II right now. I have the SA-9500II's pre-amp output going to my Super-T amp and it sounds pretty nice. I have both the MKIVse and the MKIII hooked up to the two tape loops and the Zero coming in on AUX1, and my Zune80 coming in on AUX2. At least I can "control" things from one central point, which is a blessing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm looking into purchasing the MKIII as a 2nd headphone amp in my system, but also moonlighting as a preamp. I too have the AudioEngine A2s and I'm currently feeding the A2s via my usb Great March Dac. I would like to use the MKIII as a preamp for the A2s. 

 1. Isn't this one of the functions of the MKIII...to be a preamp, and possibly add a tubey dimension to my A2s? My confusion arises from a previous poster stating that using the MKIII as a preamp is pointless because the A2 amp would be amping an amped signal. 

 2. I would also be using the MK III as an amp for ATH-A900 cans and possibly some Denon D2000s in the near future. These are lower impedance cans. Would they be a good match for the MKIII? Or would these cans benefit from the use of a 100 ohm impedance adaptor?

 Sorry for the barrage of questions, but sometimes this hobby gets confusing.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking into purchasing the MKIII as a 2nd headphone amp in my system, but also moonlighting as a preamp. I too have the AudioEngine A2s and I'm currently feeding the A2s via my usb Great March Dac. I would like to use the MKIII as a preamp for the A2s. 

 1. Isn't this one of the functions of the MKIII...to be a preamp, and possibly add a tubey dimension to my A2s? My confusion arises from a previous poster stating that using the MKIII as a preamp is pointless because the A2 amp would be amping an amped signal. 

 2. I would also be using the MK III as an amp for ATH-A900 cans and possibly some Denon D2000s in the near future. These are lower impedance cans. Would they be a good match for the MKIII? Or would these cans benefit from the use of a 100 ohm impedance adaptor?

 Sorry for the barrage of questions, but sometimes this hobby gets confusing._

 

For #1, Yes, you can use the MKIII as a pre-amp and get the "tubey" goodness. I do this from time to time and it is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For #2, I don't foresee a problem with those headphones, even if they are lower impedance. The gain adjustment on the MKIII helps to match the amp up to different impedance headphones. There is also a wide variety of tube swapping possibilities, so you can tailor the output to your liking.


----------



## falang

Thanks for the response and reassurance Penchum. You are a reliable member of the Little Tube community indeed! 

 Well, after listening for an hour at the ol' shop in Mongkok (Hong Kong) and directly comparing the MKIII vs. the MKIV, I decided to the bite the bullet and snag the MKIV in spite of my prior intentions (for fear of future upgraditis attacks). Luckily the MKIV SE model was not hooked up for trial along side its siblings and was comfortably out of my assigned spending range (so was the MKIV, but what the heck, eh?)

 Just got this slick retro-styled amp hooked up to my DAC and A2s and after 20 minutes of listening to my favourite tracks via my A900s, just one word comes to mind: OMG. Oops, I mean acronym. Either way, this is only pre-burn-in-after-20-minutes-initial-out-of-the-box impressions! The future is looking bright, err, silky, indeed.

 Thanks again!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the response and reassurance Penchum. You are a reliable member of the Little Tube community indeed! 

 Well, after listening for an hour at the ol' shop in Mongkok (Hong Kong) and directly comparing the MKIII vs. the MKIV, I decided to the bite the bullet and snag the MKIV in spite of my prior intentions (for fear of future upgraditis attacks). Luckily the MKIV SE model was not hooked up for trial along side its siblings and was comfortably out of my assigned spending range (so was the MKIV, but what the heck, eh?)

 Just got this slick retro-styled amp hooked up to my DAC and A2s and after 20 minutes of listening to my favourite tracks via my A900s, just one word comes to mind: OMG. Oops, I mean acronym. Either way, this is only pre-burn-in-after-20-minutes-initial-out-of-the-box impressions! The future is looking bright, err, silky, indeed.

 Thanks again!_

 

Thanks for the kind words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you got a chance to hear some amps before making a purchase. Many of us, don't get that chance, so your impressions hold a little more water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MKIV is a wonderful amp! I agree with you, that having one, could hold off the "upgrade itis" indefinitely.

 I have found the pre-amp output on both the MKIV, MKIII and MKII to be excellent, and absolutely worth trying as a "tube filter/pre-amp" in existing speaker systems. The MK series has one change compared to it's competitors, that makes the pre-amp output better. It uses both the power tubes and driver tubes in the pre-amp output. This makes a much better sounding output, with that extra low end kick from the power tubes.

 I can't think of a better way, to warm over any harsh "digital" sound signature with smooth tube like sound, while giving your speaker system a great headphone amp at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sure does make the MK series amps even more worth their excellent price point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tube rolling after burn-in, will further enhance these effects, so that should be great fun later on. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Navyblue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, after listening for an hour at the ol' shop in Mongkok (Hong Kong) and directly comparing the MKIII vs. the MKIV, I decided to the bite the bullet and snag the MKIV in spite of my prior intentions (for fear of future upgraditis attacks)._

 

I'm sure many of us here would appreciate if you could describe the difference between the two.


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure many of us here would appreciate if you could describe the difference between the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It was a brief session with not so golden ears, but I'll give it a shot. I preferred the more defined bass and the seemingly more detailed, spacious sound of the MKIV. 

 Whether this is fact, or preconceived bias due to their different price points, I can't say for sure. I think it was more likely subconscious rationale knowing that if I brought the MKIII home, I would be second guessing that decision from the moment I started reading Penchum's threads on the MKIV. Now, that's the man to talk to if you want to know the difference between the two. 

 So, to answer your question, I'm sure the differences between the two are far less than their similarities.


----------



## Navyblue

Thanks, Falang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw I did ask Penchum once, it's good to have one more data point.


----------



## ciphercomplete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Navyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure many of us here would appreciate if you could describe the difference between the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't think you will be disappointed with a MK III and K-501 combination. Especially if you snag a couple of these . The seller should have some more up in a while so keep a look out for them.


----------



## gilency

I just ordered my LD III. I have a DT 880 Pro which I really like, and a lot of comments here have been positive regarding tube amps with the Beyers. 
 Penchum, thank you for all the wonderful information you have provided in this forum. It took me a long time and a lot of threads to decide between the DV 336, LB II and LD III. I think I made the right decision. Thank you all.
 I do have a stupid question though, I will be using it mainly with my MacBook using iTunes with ALE format. The built in airport express is usually on. Will the wireless signal cause any interference? Thanks


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered my LD III. I have a DT 880 Pro which I really like, and a lot of comments here have been positive regarding tube amps with the Beyers. 
 Penchum, thank you for all the wonderful information you have provided in this forum. It took me a long time and a lot of threads to decide between the DV 336, LB II and LD III. I think I made the right decision. Thank you all.
 I do have a stupid question though, I will be using it mainly with my MacBook using iTunes with ALE format. The built in airport express is usually on. Will the wireless signal cause any interference? Thanks_

 

Thanks for the kind words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It is possible you might have interference, but not certain. My ASUS notebook did this, so I hooked it up to a CAT6 for networking instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'd wait and try it once you have everything together. Hopefully, everything will be good to go.


----------



## falang

I'm having some mild interference with my laptop as well.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm having some mild interference with my laptop as well._

 

How bad is it? and, is this problem seen with all amplifiers in general or just the LD?


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How bad is it? and, is this problem seen with all amplifiers in general or just the LD?_

 

I'm using the MKIV as a preamp for my AudioEngine A2 self-powered speakers. Due to limited desk space, the speakers and its rca cables that come from the MKIV are touching my laptop. 

 Yesterday, when I was listening through my headphones I could hear a slight static when paused (speakers were powered off). I figured it was my active wireless adapter in my laptop sending jolts through my speaker amp rca cables. So after disconnecting the speakers from the MKIV, the static disappeared when I was listening through my headphones.

 Oddly enough, today I tested it again with speakers reconnected and there is absolutely no static. It's dead quiet. Exact same conditions as yesterday. Strange. 

 Edit: I have never detected interferences with my D2 Boa usb dac/amp or my Original Master SS amp.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using the MKIV as a preamp for my AudioEngine A2 self-powered speakers. Due to limited desk space, the speakers and its rca cables that come from the MKIV are touching my laptop. 

 Yesterday, when I was listening through my headphones I could hear a slight static when paused (speakers were powered off). I figured it was my active wireless adapter in my laptop sending jolts through my speaker amp rca cables. So after disconnecting the speakers from the MKIV, the static disappeared when I was listening through my headphones.

 Oddly enough, today I tested it again with speakers reconnected and there is absolutely no static. It's dead quiet. Exact same conditions as yesterday. Strange. 

 Edit: I have never detected interferences with my D2 Boa usb dac/amp or my Original Master SS amp._

 

How do I use it as a pre-amp? Do I have to have a headphone in the headphone out, or maybe I should NOT have a headphone plugged in at the same time as I plug a cable into the RCA pre-amp out in the back?

 What's the best way to do it?


----------



## falang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henmyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do I use it as a pre-amp? Do I have to have a headphone in the headphone out, or maybe I should NOT have a headphone plugged in at the same time as I plug a cable into the RCA pre-amp out in the back?

 What's the best way to do it?_

 

Your LD amp should have 2 rca output jacks. Just connect some rca cables from those jacks into your stereo/speaker amplifier rca input jacks.

 I unplug my headphones when I use my speakers, otherwise music blasts through them and the speakers at the same time and I'm not sure having two loads sucking up juice from the LD is a good thing. You also protect the headphones this way if you feel the need to crank up the LD's volume control when using it as a preamp. 

 Perhaps Penchum or friends could comment on this.


----------



## gilency

I just received my LD III today. One week from China to California!
 I am listening with my DT880 Pros (250) to Vivaldi's Gloria. Sounds wonderful. Only problem is my daughter is playing piano at the same time in preparation for her recital tomorrow. Weather was 107 degrees F today. 2 strikes agains a good listening right now but I love the sound.
 I hear no static whatsoever. I have my MacBook turned on and there is no interference.
 The gain switches in the back are a little confusing though:
 the instructions say off or on for switches 1 or 2.
 Problem is that each switch has 2 levers (total of 4 off on combinations).
 Currently I have all 4 to off. I guess that means gain of 10. I am not sure if that is the best for DT880s or not. But other settings are not as loud. Anybody know?
 top switch: off off
 bottom switch: off off
 EDIT:
 never mind. I get it. It is for right and left channels. Duh!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Gilency,

 Didn't your MK III come with a user manual ?

 Here's the gain/impedance settings from my MK III manual,

 sw 1 sw 2 gain Suitable for:
 off off 10 Hi impedance 300 ohm +
 on off 5 Medium impedance/sensitivity
 off on 4 Medium impedance/sensitivity
 on on 3 High sensitivity headphones

 Hope this helps a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Peete.


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gilency,

 Didn't your MK III come with a user manual ?

 Here's the gain/impedance settings from my MK III manual,

 sw 1 sw 2 gain Suitable for:
 off off 10 Hi impedance 300 ohm +
 on off 5 Medium impedance/sensitivity
 off on 4 Medium impedance/sensitivity
 on on 3 High sensitivity headphones

 Hope this helps a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

I did get it, but I was confused because there were 2 switches, both with 2 levers each (4 total), until I realized there were for right and left channel (2 each).
 With your headphones I guess you probably use gain #10, right. I figured that seems to be OK for my Beyers too, although they are 250 ohms.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did get it, but I was confused because there were 2 switches, both with 2 levers each (4 total), until I realized there were for right and left channel (2 each).
 With your headphones I guess you probably use gain #10, right. I figured that seems to be OK for my Beyers too, although they are 250 ohms._

 

10 will work fine. If you like to grab more knob, then 5 will work fine too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did that sound dirty?


----------



## Enthusia

Just bought this off enjoiflobees and it rocks. I like how I can still hear sound when I turn off the amplifier, is this normal with all desktop amps because my portable one when turned off did not let my headphones produce sound. The only complaint I have is the heat, this thing almost burnt my finger off. I turn it off every hour of usage, I am not sure when this thing will melt lol.


----------



## bernado

Are you sure you've got the MKIII. I've left mine on for 5 hours at a time during burn-in and it gets warm but not hot so you can't touch it. I understand some of the earlier MKs did get much hotter but if it is the MKIII you have something is definitely wrong.
 I've just tested power off and no sound in my phones whatsover. Have you got the device inputs going to the right amp inputs (instead of outputs)? I don't know how that would create what you're describing but something's very wrong either with your configuration or elsewhere. I would be reluctant to continue using it until you've sorted out the problem for fear of damaging the amp, or worse!


----------



## Enthusia

Well, I can still touch it, but its hot, especially around the tubes. If i touch it with my fingers for more than 20 seconds around the tube area my fingers start to hurt, If I touch the tubes my fingers hurt after 2 seconds, this is about an hour of on time. 

 Alright I have the modded x-fi elite pro > mini to dual rca cable > little dot mk3 > grado sr-80's. 

 Found the problem, I had the rca cables in the output.


----------



## bernado

Sound of hand against head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, don't touch the tubes or local areas, they are going to get very hot. Ever felt like grabbing a light bulb when it's on? No, thought not, me neither cos I know I'm going to get burnt


----------



## Enthusia

Haha, thanks for the help, but I am just not use to my expensive equipment getting very hot.


----------



## bernado

Sorry if it came accross sarcastic but sometimes people do have to be saved from themselves. I suppose the temptation to touch a nice glowing exposed shiny thing could be overwhelming - once. As long as the black surround isn't getting hot as you describe we can all breath a collective sigh of relief.
 I could make a comment on my expensive hot equipment but modesty prevails


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Enthusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, thanks for the help, but I am just not use to my expensive equipment getting very hot._

 

The "default" rule of thumb is, no longer than an 8 hours session, with a cool down to room temperature before starting another 8 hour session. I have done this more times that I can count now, and heat is not a problem if this default rule is observed. If the heat gives you concern, make sure you have plenty of space around the amp, and if needed, plug in one of those small quite fans on low, just to create a small breeze over the amp.

 I keep my ceiling fan going most of the time, so it does the same thing as a small fan would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It got to 114F here today, so the tube amps are off.


----------



## oatmeal769

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ It got to 114F here today ..._

 

114, wow!
 I just made a temporary move inland to Ontario CA, man is it HOT here. We did over a hundred here today too. I'm used to being by the water where it's cooler. Glad I have AC, and will be moving back to the coast soon.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oatmeal769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_114, wow!
 I just made a temporary move inland to Ontario CA, man is it HOT here. We did over a hundred here today too. I'm used to being by the water where it's cooler. Glad I have AC, and will be moving back to the coast soon._

 

I just replaced my entire AC unit (ouch). The old one made the 20 year mark, then graciously died. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like we may hit 117 F today.


----------



## nutric08

Hi! After I read the great review by Penchum on the LD mkIII and comments by other members I ordered the amp two days ago. Now I cannot wait to get it! Will be using Grado SR60 for now but i'm planning to pick up the Senn HD 600 soon. Anyway thanks to all for the great info


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nutric08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! After I read the great review by Penchum on the LD mkIII and comments by other members I ordered the amp two days ago. Now I cannot wait to get it! Will be using Grado SR60 for now but i'm planning to pick up the Senn HD 600 soon. Anyway thanks to all for the great info_

 

Congratulations! We'll be looking forward to it's arrival and your impressions.


----------



## nutric08

Well, the Little Dot MkIII is on the way... And so are the Senns! Will post my impressions on the combination when both arrive. Judging by this thread i'm in for a treat!


----------



## Vandal

Nice review. Liked the personalised part


----------



## Mirickle

I've just ordered mine as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope they add something to my 595s...


----------



## Enthusia

Oh trust me, they will add something.


----------



## Penchum

Good news! 

 The MKIII on average, only uses 30 watts of power!!
 I think that is pretty decent for the old electric bill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've updated the review to reflect this good news.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good news! 

 The MKIII on average, only uses 30 watts of power!!
 I think that is pretty decent for the old electric bill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've updated the review to reflect this good news._

 

That's pretty impressive, how did you find that out Pench ?

 Wish I could say that about the MC34-AB and MC-7R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........on the positive side heating this coming winter will cost a little less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty impressive, how did you find that out Pench ?

 Wish I could say that about the MC34-AB and MC-7R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........on the positive side heating this coming winter will cost a little less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

Well, in another thread, a discussion about using receivers and integrated amps as headphone amps, has been on going. I brought up the fact that using a big ole amp resistored down for headphones, might not be very green. One thing lead to another and no one seemed to know much about power consumption on dedicated headphone amps. So, I ended up asking DavidZ if he could provide me with the numbers. They hadn't even thought about testing for this, so they went to the trouble of bench testing each model and got the numbers for me. Pretty nice of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll never have another second thought, about running mine whenever I want.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, in another thread, a discussion about using receivers and integrated amps as headphone amps, has been on going. I brought up the fact that using a big ole amp resistored down for headphones, might not be very green. One thing lead to another and no one seemed to know much about power consumption on dedicated headphone amps. So, I ended up asking DavidZ if he could provide me with the numbers. They hadn't even thought about testing for this, so they went to the trouble of bench testing each model and got the numbers for me. Pretty nice of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll never have another second thought, about running mine whenever I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's pretty cool of the LD team to do that. Does input voltage affect wattage ? By that I mean if the amp is operating at 125V (which is average around here) would that increase the watt usage by the same percentage over what David tested them at in China (110V) ? Say 12.5 % or roughly 35 watts. Is this plausible or totally off base ?

 I have my fair share of nutty ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Peete.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty cool of the LD team to do that. Does input voltage affect wattage ? By that I mean if the amp is operating at 125V (which is average around here) would that increase the watt usage by the same percentage over what David tested them at in China (110V) ? Say 12.5 % or roughly 35 watts. Is this plausible or totally off base ?

 I have my fair share of nutty ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Peete._

 

Not that I'm aware of. In many places, they still consider ours to be 110V. Out here where I live, you never want to plug a meter into the power socket and watch the voltage go way up, then way down. It will make you sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have the UPS for my desktop PC set to intervene if the voltage drops below 103V, and it does so at least twice a day.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not that I'm aware of. In many places, they still consider ours to be 110V. Out here where I live, you never want to plug a meter into the power socket and watch the voltage go way up, then way down. It will make you sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have the UPS for my desktop PC set to intervene if the voltage drops below 103V, and it does so at least twice a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow talk about crazy fluctuations......ours may drop by 2 v but mostly stays at a rock solid 125V (+or- 2V daily). I'm 10 miles from a major Nuclear power plant, Darlington.
 Right now it's (according to my Marshall amp line filter/regulator ) showing 127V at the input. A little high for my liking. Damn crazy Homer Simpson's at Darlington are playing with the line voltage knobs again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Peete.


----------



## ScottieB

Thanks to everyone who has contributed here - I'm loving my new amp and can't wait to hear it as it "matures"... I have a question though - want to make sure I'm not going insane. I'm new to this audiophile world, and keep hearing about installing "jumpers" for tube rolling with EF92-family tubes... I picture jumpers like on the back of a hard drive... but my MKIII doesn't have jumpers - it has DIP switches. There are two RED ones for the gain (with two sitches each - toward the "front" of the amp), and then two smaller black ones (only 1 switch each - near the middle of the case), with one side of the switch saying EF92 and the other another number (that matched the stock tubes I think - 54xx or something). Did they recently change something? It doesn't look like I have to "install" any jumpers, just move two switches... am I just a noob reading things wrong or did they change this design? Hope I'm not going completely nuts!

 S.


----------



## Enthusia

The jumpers are below the gain switches, there should be two of them on each side.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Enthusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The jumpers are below the gain switches, there should be two of them on each side._

 

Well, I talked to David, and he confirmed what I thought...

 "Your Little Dot is actually one of the first of a new build that replaces the previous jumpers with switches for tube rolling. Some customers were reporting some difficulty with getting the jumpers in place due to how small they were so now we have switched to DIP switches instead. To use your Mullards, just move the switches to E92 position. I hope this clears things up!"

 So there are now two SWITCHES instead of jumpers, with a setting for E92 and stock! Not that I have experience with the jumpers,but this seems like it would be much easier to manage - especially if you get addicted to tube-rolling, which I think I might!

 Hope this helps someone! 

 ScottieB


----------



## Enthusia

Nice, now that is convenient.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I talked to David, and he confirmed what I thought...

 "Your Little Dot is actually one of the first of a new build that replaces the previous jumpers with switches for tube rolling. Some customers were reporting some difficulty with getting the jumpers in place due to how small they were so now we have switched to DIP switches instead. To use your Mullards, just move the switches to E92 position. I hope this clears things up!"

 So there are now two SWITCHES instead of jumpers, with a setting for E92 and stock! Not that I have experience with the jumpers,but this seems like it would be much easier to manage - especially if you get addicted to tube-rolling, which I think I might!

 Hope this helps someone! 

 ScottieB_

 







 I'll be dam_ed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was a suggestion I made to them in March this year! What a bunch of great people. To think they would implement a change like this so quickly, just to make it easier on the new users, really says something about their customer service. Truly top notch!!


----------



## coredump

Perhaps you could put a whisper in their ear about making the gain switches easier to access.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps you could put a whisper in their ear about making the gain switches easier to access. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe a little work light inside the case!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe a little work light inside the case! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Maybe more tiny switches on the faceplate a la HeadRoom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - DoA


----------



## TheReaper

Which would you consider a better amp for RS1’s and SR225’s? The MkIII or the MkIV SE?


----------



## shamu144

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I talked to David, and he confirmed what I thought...

 "Your Little Dot is actually one of the first of a new build that replaces the previous jumpers with switches for tube rolling. Some customers were reporting some difficulty with getting the jumpers in place due to how small they were so now we have switched to DIP switches instead. To use your Mullards, just move the switches to E92 position. I hope this clears things up!"

 So there are now two SWITCHES instead of jumpers, with a setting for E92 and stock! Not that I have experience with the jumpers,but this seems like it would be much easier to manage - especially if you get addicted to tube-rolling, which I think I might!

 Hope this helps someone! 

 ScottieB_

 

This is a very nice improved feature indeed. Though my current MKIII will lose some value 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but since I do not plan to sell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listening to customers and improving based on their real needs is definitely contributing to customer satisfaction. This is rare enough to be mentionned.


----------



## Mirickle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mirickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just ordered mine as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope they add something to my 595s..._

 

Received my Little Dot MKIII yesterday. First impression when unpacking was that it really looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hooked it up to my pc (Juli@ - crappy RCA cable - LDIII - HD595) but the left channel is silent, save for some loud pops and some static. Swapped out the source and cable, still the same. Tried the 595 directly on my iPod to eliminate the phones as the source of the problem, phones work fine.

 I will be contacting David in a minute, anyone have any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## Mirickle

Just contacted David, I hope he has some advice on how to fix it without the need to replace the entire unit, I just want to listen to it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Hello David,

 I picked up my LD at the local DHL office yesterday. I must say it is
 really a nice looking unit. However, the left channel does not work. It is
 silent, except for some static now and then and some pretty loud pops.

 I tried different music sources, cables and hooked up my headphone to a
 different source directly, where both channels work fine. So it really
 seems to be a problem with the LD.

 I tried some different gain settings, this has no effect on the problem.

 Is there anything else I can try, or does the unit need to be
 replaced/repaired?

 Kind regards,
 Rick


----------



## fuzydice

try swapping tubes (L/R)? might indicate that it's a tube gone bad vs. the entire unit.


----------



## Mirickle

I wanted to try that, but couldn't get the tubes out. Could you tell me how this is done? I didn't want to yank them out by force, as there must be a more subtle way


----------



## fuzydice

you just pull straight up from the socket. It'll be a real snug fit, so expect to use a little bit of force. Don't worry though, the tubes'll make it


----------



## Mirickle

Thanks, that was pretty easy.

 Doesn't solve the problem, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It does however move the static I previously heard on the left channel to the right channel, so the tubes don't seem to be OK either...

 [update]
 I narrowed the static/pops down to the smaller of the two tubes (don't know which is which, I'm new to this tube stuff). Sometimes I also hear a sound kind of like a bell ringing softly. Anyway, I swapped the smaller tubes L/R and now the right channel is completely clear, and the left channel is silent except some static.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mirickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, that was pretty easy.

 Doesn't solve the problem, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It does however move the static I previously heard on the left channel to the right channel, so the tubes don't seem to be OK either...

 [update]
 I narrowed the static/pops down to the smaller of the two tubes (don't know which is which, I'm new to this tube stuff). Sometimes I also hear a sound kind of like a bell ringing softly. Anyway, I swapped the smaller tubes L/R and now the right channel is completely clear, and the left channel is silent except some static._

 

Are these stock tubes or did you get the tubes on ebay? I used to get bad untested and unmatched tubes on ebay from shady dealers and they do this (static and pop) a lot.


----------



## Mirickle

Stock tubes.

 Got a reply from David, I can send the unit back with reimbursement of return shipping and can opt for either repair/replacement or a full refund. Customer service is top-notch.

 I'm doubting whether or not to get a refund, I'm afraid that the next unit might also get damaged in transit, and every time a package passes Dutch customs into the Netherlands they slap on a $50 import fee/VAT, so the costs will run up rather quickly. Doing that will however still leave me with no headphone amp


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mirickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stock tubes.

 Got a reply from David, I can send the unit back with reimbursement of return shipping and can opt for either repair/replacement or a full refund. Customer service is top-notch.

 I'm doubting whether or not to get a refund, I'm afraid that the next unit might also get damaged in transit, and every time a package passes Dutch customs into the Netherlands they slap on a $50 import fee/VAT, so the costs will run up rather quickly. Doing that will however still leave me with no headphone amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Take a look at the pins on the small tubes first. Are they discolored and corroded? I bet they need cleaning. Deoxit or any other tuner/electronics cleaner and an old tooth brush, will make them like new again.

 If the smaller tubes are nasty, the larger tubes may be as well, so I'd clean them also. You may find that this cleaning fixes all of the problems you are having.


----------



## hippiefahrzeug

This is probably a rather silly question, but here I go...

 I got one of those LD MKIII amps purely for aesthetic reasons, I know that my equipment doesn't justify the purchase. I just love the looks of a glowing tube amp in my room.

 My only good headphone (as of now) is a pair of UE Triple.fis. When I tried them with the amp I frankly couldn't hear anything special (e.g. the tube-characteristic sound they all speak about). It sounded great, but not really that much different than if I was using the source directly (analog out of a squeezebox3).

 Now, my explanation is this: Since those Triple.fis are very sensitive, there isn't that much work the MKIII can do here. Would you agree that an amp like this only shines through full sized cans?

 Thanks for any enlightenment.


----------



## Mirickle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take a look at the pins on the small tubes first. Are they discolored and corroded? I bet they need cleaning. Deoxit or any other tuner/electronics cleaner and an old tooth brush, will make them like new again.

 If the smaller tubes are nasty, the larger tubes may be as well, so I'd clean them also. You may find that this cleaning fixes all of the problems you are having. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The static problems maybe, but not the dead channel, as it is dead with both the left and the right tube sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swapped them, and in both cases the left channel was silent. Actually it was not completely silent, when I connected my iBuds and turned the volume *way* up some music was faintly audible. At safe listening volumes, the left channel is silent.


----------



## headcheck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hippiefahrzeug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is probably a rather silly question, but here I go...

 I got one of those LD MKIII amps purely for aesthetic reasons, I know that my equipment doesn't justify the purchase. I just love the looks of a glowing tube amp in my room.

 My only good headphone (as of now) is a pair of UE Triple.fis. When I tried them with the amp I frankly couldn't hear anything special (e.g. the tube-characteristic sound they all speak about). It sounded great, but not really that much different than if I was using the source directly (analog out of a squeezebox3).

 Now, my explanation is this: Since those Triple.fis are very sensitive, there isn't that much work the MKIII can do here. Would you agree that an amp like this only shines through full sized cans?

 Thanks for any enlightenment._

 

This where this game gets interesting or expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To truly "hear" this amp you need a set of cans to match its quality. A shameless plug for the Senn HD580 (modded) is my rig with this amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Uniquely matched after a bit of upgrading on the phones and tubes.. Budget: who cares now-lost count!!!


----------



## headcheck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hippiefahrzeug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is probably a rather silly question, but here I go...

 I got one of those LD MKIII amps purely for aesthetic reasons, I know that my equipment doesn't justify the purchase. I just love the looks of a glowing tube amp in my room.

 My only good headphone (as of now) is a pair of UE Triple.fis. When I tried them with the amp I frankly couldn't hear anything special (e.g. the tube-characteristic sound they all speak about). It sounded great, but not really that much different than if I was using the source directly (analog out of a squeezebox3).

 Now, my explanation is this: Since those Triple.fis are very sensitive, there isn't that much work the MKIII can do here. Would you agree that an amp like this only shines through full sized cans?

 Thanks for any enlightenment._

 

A good source to feed this puppy should be high on the list too! Don't leave anything to chance


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mirickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The static problems maybe, but not the dead channel, as it is dead with both the left and the right tube sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swapped them, and in both cases the left channel was silent. Actually it was not completely silent, when I connected my iBuds and turned the volume *way* up some music was faintly audible. At safe listening volumes, the left channel is silent._

 

Ow, ok. I didn't realize it was "that dead". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know when you get it back/replaced.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mirickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The static problems maybe, but not the dead channel, as it is dead with both the left and the right tube sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swapped them, and in both cases the left channel was silent. Actually it was not completely silent, when I connected my iBuds and turned the volume *way* up some music was faintly audible. At safe listening volumes, the left channel is silent._

 

A number of things could cause this problem, back in the dark and olden days of LDII+ there used to be a persistent problem with blowing voltage regulators that would kill a channel but that's supposed to be fixed with the Mk series. A blown capacitor could also be the culprit too but in any case I would contact LD for a warranty replacement being that the way LD amps are constructed it's not easy to fix bugs yourself.

 - DoA


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hippiefahrzeug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Now, my explanation is this: Since those Triple.fis are very sensitive, there isn't that much work the MKIII can do here. Would you agree that an amp like this only shines through full sized cans?_

 

I actually disagree with the notion that low impedance headphones (like the triple-fi) do not benefit from good amplification. While it is true that full-sized headphones 'need' the extra power to perform adequately, small headphones can nonetheless benefit from the lowered noise floor and better separation and soundstage. Not to mention the pleasant tube amp 'sound' is not lost on small headphones and you can enjoy tube rolling and benefit that as well since the improved quality of tubes can be heard from headphones big or small.


----------



## peteham

Which to buy for Denon D5000s and Senns HD650s...this, or the Darkvoice 336i?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Either amp brand is a good choice for the HD650's. I can't speak for the D5000's since I've never owned a set.

 That didn't help much did it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MK III and HD650's are a great match and it is what I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## hippiefahrzeug

Thanks for the answers headcheck and Dept_of_Alchemy.

 I do agree that there is a difference comparing this amp vs non amped setup with the triple fis. But to me it's not substantial (enough).

 Regarding my source: Do you think that an SB3 is not such a good noisemaker? I'd be quite interested to pimp up on that department as well. I still don't feel like I have enough stuff cluttering up my room anyways.

 headcheck: I was thinking of getting a HD650. What kind of mod did you do to your HD580? Anything that wouldn't be possible with the 650?


----------



## Enthusia

The little dot mkIII's make the hd650's rumble on your head gently, if that means anything.


----------



## bearmann

Hi,
 I need a new amp for my ATH-W100... how good is the LDIII with low impedance headphones?! Would it work fine with my W100?

 Best regards,
 bearmann


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 I need a new amp for my ATH-W100... how good is the LDIII with low impedance headphones?! Would it work fine with my W100?

 Best regards,
 bearmann_

 

It works wonderfully with my MS2i which is 32ohms. The MkIII has switches for adjusting the gain to match your needs.


----------



## inego

Thanks penchum for the original review of the LDMkIII - I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and just grin form ear to ear listing with my 580s - even from average sources. The soundstage and separation is amazing - I'm picking individual instruments on recordings I've heard dozens of times before with a range of cans (but not necessarily good amplification).

 For the Aussies, I've had great dealings with our local distributor, COEM Audio. The first unit had a buzz (seemed to be an earthing/grounding issue) and was swapped immediately with postage paid.

 Kent


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *inego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks penchum for the original review of the LDMkIII - I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and just grin form ear to ear listing with my 580s - even from average sources. The soundstage and separation is amazing - I'm picking individual instruments on recordings I've heard dozens of times before with a range of cans (but not necessarily good amplification).

 For the Aussies, I've had great dealings with our local distributor, COEM Audio. The first unit had a buzz (seemed to be an earthing/grounding issue) and was swapped immediately with postage paid.

 Kent_

 

Thanks Kent! Welcome to the world of quality audio for less. Even after thousands of hours listening, I still get a grin from my MKIII. It's a great little tube amp!!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Kent! Welcome to the world of quality audio for less. Even after thousands of hours listening, I still get a grin from my MKIII. It's a great little tube amp!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

x2


----------



## twc5964

x3


----------



## 4khris

hello nice review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any can tell me the gain settings for beyer dt880 2005 250ohm thx


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4khris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hello nice review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any can tell me the gain settings for beyer dt880 2005 250ohm thx_

 

I use the high gain settings. it sounds wonderful.


----------



## ScottieB

Haha ok here's proof I need to stop looking at tubes... I got home from work yesterday to a small package in my mailbox. hmm... didn't even remember I'd ordered anything. Opened it up, and there were EIGHT NOS tubes in it! Haha I had completely forgotten I even bid on these things... time to stop for a while I think... ok the saved search emails have stopped. DOH!


----------



## 4khris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the high gain settings. it sounds wonderful._

 






 thx gilency just 1 more question, if i put the mullards M8161 and the tung sol 6AK5W i need change jumpers etc. Sorry im new in the beyers and the tube amps.To end any know a place to orderer pads to change in the dt880

 thx in advance


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4khris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 thx gilency just 1 more question, if i put the mullards M8161 and the tung sol 6AK5W i need change jumpers etc. Sorry im new in the beyers and the tube amps.To end any know a place to orderer pads to change in the dt880

 thx in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes for the M8161, which are EF92, you need the jumpers on, for the 6AK5W, which are EF95, you need them off.


----------



## 4khris

thx scott , no problem put the mullard amd tung sol together ?


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4khris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thx scott , no problem put the mullard amd tung sol together ?_

 

What do you mean together? Like use one of each or something? I don't think you'd want to do that - use them as pairs only... unless you meant something else (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## 4khris

sorry double post


----------



## 4khris

thx any can to recommend me a pair to jumper on and a pair to jumper off,sorry im really new in the tubes amp,Thx


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4khris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 thx any can to recommend me a pair to jumper on and a pair to jumper off,sorry im really new in the tubes amp,Thx_

 

If I'm reading your request correctly (not enough coffee this morning) it goes like this:

 Jumpers on = EF92 family of driver tubes (small in front)

 Jumpers off = EF95 family of driver tubes (small in front)

 Always install driver tubes in matched pairs, example: Two M8161 driver tubes.

 If you are looking for "more" pairs of tubes to try, and want a recommendation for some, then, here are a few to check out:

 EF95 Tubes: Sylvania 6AK5/5654 driver tubes; Russian 6ZH1P-EV driver tubes

 EF92 Tubes: Mullard 6CQ6 driver tubes; Sylvania 6065 driver tubes.

 I hope this helps some!


----------



## 4khris

thx penchum and amazing review,y buy mi MK· becuase your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx for for help that newbie


----------



## ScottieB

Something I've been wondering about the gain settings... would using the hughest gain - at 10 - have any negative effect on my lower-impedence (thinking my Grados here) cans? My senns are 300ohm and as such need the gain 10 setting... but will this be ok for my Grados? Would it cause any sibilance or harshness in my 32ohm grados? I ask because I'm finding I love my Senns to the point of not caring about the Grados anymore, and I want to nail down any variables - so is it just that I've gotten used to the Senn sound and like it better, or could it be that the high gain setting is "overdriving" (for lack of a better term in my brainhead) the Grados? Thanks


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I've been wondering about the gain settings... would using the hughest gain - at 10 - have any negative effect on my lower-impedence (thinking my Grados here) cans? My senns are 300ohm and as such need the gain 10 setting... but will this be ok for my Grados? Would it cause any sibilance or harshness in my 32ohm grados? I ask because I'm finding I love my Senns to the point of not caring about the Grados anymore, and I want to nail down any variables - so is it just that I've gotten used to the Senn sound and like it better, or could it be that the high gain setting is "overdriving" (for lack of a better term in my brainhead) the Grados? Thanks_

 

Well, you could level the playing field a little, by lowering the gain to 5. You will have to twist the volume knob a little further with the Senns, but you'll have a better match up with the Grados. You could try this for a while, and see if your impression changes.

 IMHO, the Senn's have probably won over your ears, brain and heart. I don't find this surprising, because I love their sound with the MKIII. Heck, I love them on all my headphone amps!


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMHO, the Senn's have probably won over your ears, brain and heart. I don't find this surprising, because I love their sound with the MKIII. Heck, I love them on all my headphone amps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm leaning this way, too - just wanted to be sure before I decide to sell them


----------



## apatN

How do you think the MKIII with the 6H30PI competes against the LD MKIV? They're both the same price then


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you think the MKIII with the 6H30PI competes against the LD MKIV? They're both the same price then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The MKIV is going to have a leg up, because it is an OTL design, it has more power and better dynamics. That $100 difference buys you a lot more than what the eyes see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MKIII (after the resistor mod) sounds pretty decent with the EH-6H30PI-Golds. It improves the lower end and gives more realism to the entire spectrum. The only problem with doing the resistor mod, is that it is a one way street. Do it, and you can't use your 6H6N's anymore, unless you de-mod it, or install a switch to change from one set of resistors to another.


----------



## apatN

Well, I found this one: link. But I need two right? That would set me back 60EU + shipping which is 100USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't read upon the MKIV yet. What is an OTL design?

 I don't really know what I'm looking for. I think my amp is going to be a LD, either MKIII or MKIV and DAC a KECES DA-131 or DA-151. They will power my DT880s when I get them.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I found this one: link. But I need two right? That would set me back 60EU + shipping which is 100USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't read upon the MKIV yet. What is an OTL design?

 I don't really know what I'm looking for. I think my amp is going to be a LD, either MKIII or MKIV and DAC a KECES DA-131 or DA-151. They will power my DT880s when I get them._

 

Yes, you would need a pair, so the cost starts jumping up. For a quick read on OTL: Output TransformerLess - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## apatN

Well that wiki page explains A LOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks anyway, I'll find out one day, I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want the MKIV, but I'm also kind of broke and I want to buy a nice DAC as well.. Damn you head-fi!


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well that wiki page explains A LOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks anyway, I'll find out one day, I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want the MKIV, but I'm also kind of broke and I want to buy a nice DAC as well.. Damn you head-fi!_

 

I just realized I gave you the wrong link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry about that. I'll find the right one (I hope), it's in normal speak.


----------



## 4khris

Penchum if i installed a matched pair of M8161 and a matched pair of 
 Tung-Sol 6AK5W 5654 is possible put the 4 together o exist any problem.im new a i see 4 tubes 2 bigs 2 little please help and thx


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4khris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Penchum if i installed a matched pair of M8161 and a matched pair of 
 Tung-Sol 6AK5W 5654 is possible put the 4 together o exist any problem.im new a i see 4 tubes 2 bigs 2 little please help and thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I'm not Penchum but... no. The 4 tubes you describe are driver tubes, which can replace the FRONT (smaller) tubes only. The bigger back tubes are power tubes, and there aren't nearly as many options for tube rolling there. Also, if you use the M8161s you have to put the jumpers on (or use the switches if you have one of the newer MKIIIs).


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm not Penchum but... no. The 4 tubes you describe are driver tubes, which can replace the FRONT (smaller) tubes only. The bigger back tubes are power tubes, and there aren't nearly as many options for tube rolling there. Also, if you use the M8161s you have to put the jumpers on (or use the switches if you have one of the newer MKIIIs)._

 

X2! Better than I could have said.


----------



## 4khris

thx any recomendation to pair with m8161 and th e tung sol?
 i really apprecited your knowledge


----------



## corigan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4khris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thx any recomendation to pair with m8161 and th e tung sol?
 i really apprecited your knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...I'm not sure what you mean by this. Scottie and Penchum just pointed out that those two tubes you're talking about are driver tubes and can only replace the two 'front' tubes on the MKIII. You can use either the M8161 *OR* the Tung Sol's (I'm guessing by those you mean the 6AK5). You have to use the same type of tube in both the left and right socket, so you can not use both at the same time.

 The 'rear' tubes on the MKIII can only be replaced with 6H6n (or equivalent) power tubes and as far as I know (outside of a resistor modification) nothing else can be used.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *corigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 'rear' tubes on the MKIII can only be replaced with 6H6n (or equivalent) power tubes and as far as I know (outside of a resistor modification) nothing else can be used._

 

You could upgrade to the 6H6P-I on the power tubes front. As far as the driver tubes the M8161 and Tung-Sol 6AK5 are not the same family of tubes (M8161 requires the jumpers to be installed). Personally I prefer the M8161 of the two.


----------



## 4khris

thx a lot im newbie and appreciated your help


----------



## Jare

What an unbelievable amp for the price! I thought my Yamaha stereo amplifier's headphone out was quite good, but that was before i switched the Little Dot on. It clearly beats the Yamaha in every way. Especially in bass, highs, mids, sound stage and details, oh was that all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With these details in the music, it sometimes really feels that i'm actually sitting in the front row. Also, it was really funny to listen one recording, where was a small clip of cafeteria sounds in the background. I have listened that with many hifi systems and heard nothing special, but with Little Dot i could clearly hear and understand some sentences in the background clip! I have to mention a bad thing too. I didn't think that so many new recordings still have so much noise in them. And the list of bad mixings/masterings has also grown quite a lot in the last couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I could write a long story about other things in the sound, but as most of them are already mentioned here, i think i'm just going to enjoy more of the burn-in process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw. can't wait to try some tube rolling, so if anyone has a hint where to get Sylvania 5654W with black halos or GB-5654, please reply!


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jare* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Btw. can't wait to try some tube rolling, so if anyone has a hint where to get Sylvania 5654W with black halos or GB-5654, please reply!_

 

I would give Yen Audio a try. (eBay Store - Yen Audio: Little Dot Upgrade Tubes: Uly 6S19P-V mil-spec Little Dot II Darkvoice 332 Amp)


----------



## fdhfdy

you got a green power light for mk3. Mine is public-blue.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Very objective comments, Tried a lot of amps and none of them can beat MK3 even for some of products which are 3 times of its price. Will keep listenning the little dot series. And suggest some manuafacturers that don't spend too much on lookings. I am dismayed after peel off the crust sometimes.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fdhfdy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you got a green power light for mk3. Mine is public-blue.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Very objective comments, Tried a lot of amps and none of them can beat MK3 even for some of products which are 3 times of its price. Will keep listenning the little dot series. And suggest some manuafacturers that don't spend too much on lookings. I am dismayed after peel off the crust sometimes._

 

Yes, green is good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue is ok too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find your comments to be correct about the MKIII. It is really much better than the price would suggest!


----------



## larki

Hi, I am thinking of buying the Little Dot MKIII as well; it would be my first desktop amp. I almost exclusively listen to classical music, and it would have to drive AKG K501 and in a few weeks probably a pair of Sennheiser HD6*0. 
 I read through the whole thread and couldn't find reports on how the MKIII handles classical music, symphonic, chamber music or solo piano. Is there a fan of classical music with this amp here, who could make a few comments?

 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DavidJPettifor

It's the original review here that has pushed me to consider the MK III as my first valve/tube amp. However, at the eleventh hour I have been made aware (again courtesy of the Head-Fi forums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of the Darkvoice 336i. From most of the reading I've done (and there is so much to read) it still seems that the MK III has the edge on the Darkvoice. Would I be making the right move if I went with the Little Dot or should I consider the Darkvoice? Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --
 djp


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DavidJPettifor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's the original review here that has pushed me to consider the MK III as my first valve/tube amp. However, at the eleventh hour I have been made aware (again courtesy of the Head-Fi forums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of the Darkvoice 336i. From most of the reading I've done (and there is so much to read) it still seems that the MK III has the edge on the Darkvoice. Would I be making the right move if I went with the Little Dot or should I consider the Darkvoice? Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --
 djp_

 

I'm going off of very weak memory here, but I think JPStereo was the one who compared the two directly. It would be worth PMing him for his impressions.


----------



## DavidJPettifor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Penchum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going off of very weak memory here, but I think JPStereo was the one who compared the two directly. It would be worth PMing him for his impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Penchum, I'll do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --
 djp


----------



## oofie810

Just ordered one from David. Will this be good with my Zero and HD-650?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oofie810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered one from David. Will this be good with my Zero and HD-650?_

 

It's a great combination, it's exactly the same as mine (well almost if you un -modify the Zero and Mk III back to stock ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Steve The Egg

How does this pair with Denon 2000's?

 Edit: They are markl modded if that makes any difference.


----------



## Clok

Do these come with RCA cables? If not, which not very expensive cables I should buy? Setup is x-fi - zero dac.

 edit: Just noticed from 1st page that rca cables are included, they probably are good enough?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Clok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do these come with RCA cables? If not, which not very expensive cables I should buy? Setup is x-fi - zero dac.

 edit: Just noticed from 1st page that rca cables are included, they probably are good enough?_

 

They're OK. But you probably want to upgrade later. I used them when I first got mine, but a better interconnect cable will bring better dynamics. 

 I recently bought a pair of Zu Gede's. They aren't very expensive especially if you buy them from ebay. Or you could go cheaper and they also offer the Oxyfuel too I believe. The Gede's are very neutral to my ears. They do require some burn in though because they can sound harsh at first.


----------



## charliex

My LD MK III just came in today - computer crashed bad a few days ago and is temporarily beyond repair as my source - I hooked up my 5.5 Gen 80gb iPod with the Wolfson DAC to the LD MK III as my source, and although there is no proper tube burn-in, I am completely blown away as I listen to some Atomic Rooster through my Alessandros - ain't goin' to bed anytime soon and may just have to take tomorrow off work .....


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charliex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My LD MK III just came in today - computer crashed bad a few days ago and is temporarily beyond repair as my source - I hooked up my 5.5 Gen 80gb iPod with the Wolfson DAC to the LD MK III as my source, and although there is no proper tube burn-in, I am completely blown away as I listen to some Atomic Rooster through my Alessandros - ain't goin' to bed anytime soon and may just have to take tomorrow off work ....._

 

Congrats on the new amp, just wait until you start tube rolling this beast...


----------



## yyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charliex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My LD MK III just came in today - computer crashed bad a few days ago and is temporarily beyond repair as my source - I hooked up my 5.5 Gen 80gb iPod with the Wolfson DAC to the LD MK III as my source, and although there is no proper tube burn-in, I am completely blown away as I listen to some Atomic Rooster through my Alessandros - ain't goin' to bed anytime soon and may just have to take tomorrow off work ....._

 

If you think the Grados sound good, wait until you plug in your HD580s!


----------



## charliex

My HD 580's with 600 grills and 650 cable just came in a few hours ago - hooked up to my LD MK III and put on wav version of Beatles new Love album - - - tears are welling up - my gawd, you weren't kidding - what an awesome match - I ain't takin' these puppies off for awhile : )


----------



## milkweg

Is MKIV much of an upgrade from MKIII?


----------



## goorackerelite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkweg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is MKIV much of an upgrade from MKIII?_

 

yeah I hear the MK4 is great if you want a little bit more finesse in resolving power and more power for volume, but it's really marginal, as you'll come to find out that you pay exponentially more for a percentage of increased quality. 
 Just order my MK3 can't wait to get it muah haha. Penchum should get a commission for every littledot and zero dac sold.


----------



## milkweg

I'm hankering to buy MKIII, MKIV or MKV but can't decide on which one to mate with my DT990pro. The other thing holding me back is PayPal, don't want PP tied to my one and only CC or bank account because they can lock access to your account if a payment issue arises. I've seen people say it is smart to get a low figure CC just for PP but that takes time. My bank just offered me a pre-approved Platinum Visa a few days ago but I declined because the card I already have has very low interest so woul never use it anyway, but for just PP it might come in handy.


----------



## yyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *charliex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My HD 580's with 600 grills and 650 cable just came in a few hours ago - hooked up to my LD MK III and put on wav version of Beatles new Love album - - - tears are welling up - my gawd, you weren't kidding - what an awesome match - I ain't takin' these puppies off for awhile : )_

 

Yep...I'm a member of the HD580 with HD600 grills and 650 cord club too! I think they and the LD MKIII are a match made in heaven!


----------



## charliex

Cheers YYZ - PM me when you start TubeRolling and we can exchange our 'newbie' observations and recommendations. Happy Holidays.
 Bryan

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep...I'm a member of the HD580 with HD600 grills and 650 cord club too! I think they and the LD MKIII are a match made in heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## moodyrn

I just auditioned a cayin ha 1a, and it sounded superb. It is a little over my buget, so will a mkIII or mkIV be anywhere close it?


----------



## goorackerelite

just got my Littledot mk3 in the mail today from China, 4 working days!!!!!! 

 I've been listening to it for the past hour or so, and it's pretty cool little piece of equipment. This amp doesn't hit you right away, but rather like a cumulative effect, the more you listen to it, the more you sink into the music. It's an intangible quality that I can't describe. It really smoothes over the music while maintaining 99.9 of the detail and the texture of the music. It could be a placebo effect but not totally sure yet. 

 I can't believe that it's going to get even better with burn in time, I'm totally happy with it as of right now and will be taking another longggggg hiatus from the wallet sucker that is headfi.org


----------



## jmcleanh

Mine in the coming in the post right now. Now I just have to get a pair of HD650 to go with it. I left this site for 3 years and didn't even think about headphones. Came back for a casual browse and within a week I'm probably going to spend close to $1000 aus dollars. I knew there was a good reason why deleted it from my bookmarks last time!


----------



## DcJack

I got the HD-650 and little dot MKIII, and i wonder what the best setup on the amplifier is?


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DcJack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got the HD-650 and little dot MKIII, and i wonder what the best setup on the amplifier is?_

 

What do you mean? The gain switches? tubes? best source?


----------



## DcJack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you mean? The gain switches? tubes? best source?_

 

The gain switches ofocurse, im pretty new in this field. So you can change tubes is it really worth it?
 The sound is to low at the moment even on highest.


----------



## ScottieB

Don't know about the "of couse" as I'd have no way of knowing what you mean unless you state it... that said, I personally have the gain on the highest setting for my Senns (same impedance as yours) but could easily go down to the second-highest and still be fine I think.


----------



## DcJack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't know about the "of couse" as I'd have no way of knowing what you mean unless you state it... that said, I personally have the gain on the highest setting for my Senns (same impedance as yours) but could easily go down to the second-highest and still be fine I think._

 

Sorry but Enlgish isn't my main language. so wich one is it i should screw?


----------



## ScottieB

Screw? Haha I'm confused. You want to adjust the red switches, on the bottom of the unit - check the manual, and set them to either the highest gain level or lowest. They are switches - no screwing involved.


----------



## anadin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DcJack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry but Enlgish isn't my main language. so wich one is it i should screw?_

 

I know it's rude to laugh but I can't help it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## nsc4u

anyidea which amp is better?lt mk3 or dv3322?


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsc4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyidea which amp is better?lt mk3 or dv3322?_

 

You mean the DV332? For your information the 332 uses only the EF95 family of tubes while the MkIII is compatible with the EF91, EF92 and EF95 families which allows for a much wider range of tube rolling options. You might want to keep that in mind while you're making your decision. Anyway I'm partial to LD amps because I've had very good experience with LD and in my experience you just can't go wrong with a LD product.

 - DoA


----------



## Videotape7372

I'm thinking of purchasing this amp, and just to be sure...im running a USB DAC (fast track pro), and would i connect the RCA outputs of the fast track pro to the RCA inputs of the MK 3..and then plug my senn 600's to the amp?!?


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Videotape7372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of purchasing this amp, and just to be sure...im running a USB DAC (fast track pro), and would i connect the RCA outputs of the fast track pro to the RCA inputs of the MK 3..and then plug my senn 600's to the amp?!?_

 

Yep


----------



## theBigD

I have been really thinking of getting a better amp for my akg 701s. right now i use the go-vibe v5s with 24 volt elpac and they sound pretty damn amazing. i started looking at little dot and thought the tube rolling would be pretty cool. but ive started to see some things about not really enough current to drive akg really well. how does the little dot mkIII sound with the akg 701s?


----------



## Videotape7372

thanks bro....my hd 600's just kind of sound underpowered right now..even with the powerful amp on my fast track pro...kind of disappointing but its obviously because i need a better amp...and seeing your setup in your sig makes me feel like I'm right?


----------



## Gordon Cooper

Penchum, that system sounds close to the one I owned c. 1977. I had a reel to reel, feeding an 8 band/channel paragraphic equalizer, feeding into a DBX 128. I just bought a Little Dot III for a friend who is using her Grado 225 phones. We have been able to actually understand Loreena McKinnit's words when she sings, something that previously had been a topic of speculation. The stock tubes at hour 10 of burn-in revealed depths in the soundtrack to " Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?" that were unsuspected. I can't wait to hear what the Little Dot does for Maddy Pryor's voice!

 Where did you get the DBX unit? Is there a crate in a warehouse with them, or did you hang onto the unit from the 1970's?


----------



## nsx_23

I think I may well buy one of these, but how would it compare to a millet max or Darkvoice 336SE?


----------



## bikeboy999

Hello all,

 I am curious to know what gendre of music people are getting their staging from? I was listening to an Eagles album and was wondering if a studio produced album/cd has any stage positioning? When headfier's talk about instrument placement, does it occur on all recordings? I know that with Pink Floyd there is always great depth of sound, but I wonder about other bands some who have never cared about quality. Some one asked about how the MKIII works with classical music, I am wondering what CDs have the best cleanest widest sound on them. Can some of the MKIII posters mention the source and song/CD that they get the most relevation about how good this tube amp is. I see that a lot have mentioned HPs but did not see/remember what music gets their smiles to grow. Thanks for taking time to read, I hope I am clear enough.


 B


----------



## Geruvah

Listening to it out of the box with my 650's and I do have to say there's definitely something great here. At first I was worried because I did hear a "hum" but it seems to be gone now. It may have just been because it needed to warm up.

 Be careful, for me, even putting the volume at 12 o'clock is really high!

 So far, I've listened to my wide array of genres: Vocals (male/female), instrumental (full orchestra/violins), electronic, rock, instrumental with rock, electronic with vocals, it's there and it's good. I'm running the amp actually from my iPod with lossless music and will be switching to my DAC (DA-131) tomorrow, which is said to have "fat bass and more slam" so until I hear it I'll be anticipating what sound I'll want and then start researching on some tubes.


----------



## Gordon Cooper

Bikeboy 999, that question came up with the recipient of the LD MK III. IMHO, unless the Universe has shifted substantially, the DG recordings of Wagnerian Opera conducted by Otto Klemperer were made with a pair of microphones in a concert hall, with cushions over the seats to simulate the acoustics of concert-goers. 

 For other live sources, you might try the BBC "Proms" concerts, as the imaging is from a live performance. 

 Sad to say, there are a lot of albums out there that have the instruments floating in one place, then wander elsewhere. All you can do is be selective about the bands and recording engineers that you want to keep employed. The other solution is to listen in mono to eliminate wandering instruments.


----------



## bikeboy999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gordon Cooper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bikeboy 999, that question came up with the recipient of the LD MK III. IMHO, unless the Universe has shifted substantially, the DG recordings of Wagnerian Opera conducted by Otto Klemperer were made with a pair of microphones in a concert hall, with cushions over the seats to simulate the acoustics of concert-goers. 

 For other live sources, you might try the BBC "Proms" concerts, as the imaging is from a live performance. 

 Sad to say, there are a lot of albums out there that have the instruments floating in one place, then wander elsewhere. All you can do is be selective about the bands and recording engineers that you want to keep employed. The other solution is to listen in mono to eliminate wandering instruments._

 


 I was talking to a friend of mine last night who has been involved in the music industry for over 30 yrs. I asked him about sound stage and he mentioned that unless a binaural mike used it is upto the engineer to properly place the instruments. He said one of the productions that he knows that really defines stage and depth is the Trinity session* by the Cowboy Junkies. He mentioned that the whole setup was to get the singer's place and instruments all done in the acoustics of a church in Toronto. After getting home last night I listened to one of the albums that my friend played drums on. It appeared that the drums appear at both sides of the stage, or maybe it is me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The band he recorded with Trevor Finlay was the TF band.



 B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 PS TF is a pretty decent blues player here is a link to his album.
CD Baby: THE TREVOR FINLAY BAND: Bumpy Roads. 

 * Amazon.com: Trinity Revisited [CD/DVD]: Cowboy Junkies: Music


----------



## Angaria

A note of thanks to Penchum for highlighting how well the Hytron tubes work with this amp. Stock tubes were fine, but these eliminate some mid-bass bloat and just go much deeper.


----------



## dorannl

Hi

 Thank you for the review. I was reading this whole threat before buying my Little Dot mkIII.

 It arrived yesterday and a listeend to it the whole night and my first impressions are good. I used it with Sennheiser HD 595 and my computer(Audigy2 ZS) as source. Im not sure if its the 320 kb mp3 or my soundcard but the difference with my cmoy was not as big as expected. They play for my not audiophile ear on the same level. The big difference was that i can listen to the little dot longer without getting tired and time flys.

 Amp is by the way much smaller then expected it looks tiny on top of my Harman kardon amplifier. I also use it shortly as preamp but just for an hour so i cant say anything yet except that it works.

 Please excuse my English
 that i give a comment after only one night without burn in and mp3 as source


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bikeboy999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some one asked about how the MKIII works with classical music, I am wondering what CDs have the best cleanest widest sound on them._

 

You don't need to worry about the positioning in the records with classical music; while most of them are recorded carefully for considering the accurate instrument positioning. If you want to find those kind of CD, you can refer to related CD reviews specific for audiophiles.


----------



## .Sup

does it work without the tubes? Is that what hybrid means?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

you know? i never understood how people found their little dot mk3 to match well with their HD650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sometimes they sound alright together, but most of the time i find them too slow and laid-back. maybe you guys all have the newer 650's? the more forward less veiled ones?


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you know? i never understood how people found their little dot mk3 to match well with their HD650's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes they sound alright together, but most of the time i find them too slow and laid-back. maybe you guys all have the newer 650's? the more forward less veiled ones?_

 

It depends on a few factors actually. First of all if your reference is a very dry and airy amp like the HeadFive for instance then yes the LD will not sound the same as your reference and people as a tendency of human nature generally prefer what they're used to. Second factor would be the type of tubes you're running on your mkIII, it makes a huge difference if you're running Mullard EF95's (which is on the warm side) or Voshod 6ZH1P-EV (on the neutral side) or one of the EF91 variants (on the bright side). Besides hackneyed 'house sound' arguments for why tubes sound different from one another, with LD amps there actually are technical reasons for why EF95 tubes would sound different than EF91 tubes - the effect of the difference in plate current draw on linearity in the top end is measurable - bottom line is you should be able to experiment with different types of tubes with your LD and find a sound that suits you.

 Going back to your comment about the synergy with HD650 in particular, just for the record as an interesting trivia, all of the LD amps were designed by Sword Yang who used the HD650 as his reference headphone* to voice in the amps, so at least to the designer this amp has good synergy with Sennheisers.

 *with the exception of the LD I+ which is designed for low impedance headphones

 - DoA


----------



## Max F

I have the new "silver driver" HD650 and they don't sound veiled at all with the LD MKIII. They did sound veiled when using my portable amp though. Actually, no tubes that i have used with the MKIII sounded veiled to me.

 Keep in mind though. I hate bright phones! The MS-1s about killed my ears!


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dept_of_Alchemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Second factor would be the type of tubes you're running on your mkIII, it makes a huge difference if you're running Mullard EF95's (which is on the warm side) or Voshod 6ZH1P-EV (on the neutral side) or one of the EF91 variants (on the bright side)._

 

hmm...that probably explains it. i've been using amperex 5654 EF95's and mullards M8161 EF92's. they do sound excellent with grado's btw, but any recommendations of EF91's that would sound good with the HD650's? i'm looking for a brighter forward sound.


----------



## TubeStack

I've read in other threads/reviews that the Mk III has a "loss of liquid mids and vocal intimacy" in comparison to the LD II++.

 I have an LDII++ that is also doubling as a living room system preamp, and was thinking about picking up a Mk III.

 But, I'm concerned the Mk III is too different in terms of liquid-mids, warmth, vocal intmacy, and general tubey-ness, in comparison to the II++. Is this so?

 Also, if the Mk III is less lush/liquid mid-like than the II++, are there any tube rolling combos that help make it more like the II++?


----------



## lescanard

So I pulled the trigger and expect to receive my new LD-MKIII in about 1-2 weeks (sooner would be ok too). Anyway - I'll spend some proper time with the stock setup and am slightly noob-like with rolling tubes but for my information - any recommendations for my Grado 325is' with their low impedance for tubes? This amp will probably make me get some Senns again down the road and I love that I will have an amp that is versatile to drive both because I like both Grados and Senns. Thx.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lescanard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I pulled the trigger and expect to receive my new LD-MKIII in about 1-2 weeks (sooner would be ok too). Anyway - I'll spend some proper time with the stock setup and am slightly noob-like with rolling tubes but for my information - any recommendations for my Grado 325is' with their low impedance for tubes? This amp will probably make me get some Senns again down the road and I love that I will have an amp that is versatile to drive both because I like both Grados and Senns. Thx._

 

First, it was recommended to me to get an impedance adapter because according to David the Grados are a very tough load for the MKIII power tubes. I witnessed this when I tried my 325is and heard crazy distortion - even though the Senns sounded fine. So I had cantsleep make me one and it is very very nice quality - 1/4" to 1/4" 220ohm adapter for $40. Might wanna look into it.

 THEN, I had a pair of Ediswan EF91/CV138 tubes that i thought were just kinda ok with my sennheisers, but I LOVE them with my 325is! Can't stop listening - they just really beef up the low end and give it some punch, while filling out the rest of the sound. It's just synergy and I was very surprised. Otherwise, the usual suspects sound nice with anything - the Voshods, the Mullard M8161, etc - check the tube rolling thread.


----------



## dukja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, it was recommended to me to get an impedance adapter because according to David the Grados are a very tough load for the MKIII power tubes. I witnessed this when I tried my 325is and heard crazy distortion - even though the Senns sounded fine. So I had cantsleep make me one and it is very very nice quality - 1/4" to 1/4" 220ohm adapter for $40. Might wanna look into it.

 THEN, I had a pair of Ediswan EF91/CV138 tubes that i thought were just kinda ok with my sennheisers, but I LOVE them with my 325is! Can't stop listening - they just really beef up the low end and give it some punch, while filling out the rest of the sound. It's just synergy and I was very surprised. Otherwise, the usual suspects sound nice with anything - the Voshods, the Mullard M8161, etc - check the tube rolling thread._

 

This is interesting. I just got K702 and wonder if LD MKIII will ever mate it well. I read some negative post about this combo. So will this impedance adapter help K702 as well? Why it helps?

 And thanks for the note on EF91 tube. I might try my M8083 with K702 to see what will happen.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dukja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is interesting. I just got K702 and wonder if LD MKIII will ever mate it well. I read some negative post about this combo. So will this impedance adapter help K702 as well? Why it helps?

 And thanks for the note on EF91 tube. I might try my M8083 with K702 to see what will happen._

 

I'm no expert, but skylab said this over in the tube rolling thread:

 "This is absolutely right. High impedance headphones like a lot of voltage, and OTL amps are good at that. Low impedance cans demand a lot of current, and OTL amps are not so good at that. "

 The MKIII is an OTL amp, so it isn't great at giving a lot of current. So, knowing that the K702 are low impedance, it should help. I don't know if it would help it SOUND better, but it should make the power tubes work less hard and therefore last longer.

 As for the EF91, I have no idea how they will sound, I've never heard K702s - all I know is I like them with my Grados.


----------



## dukja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ScottieB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm no expert, but skylab said this over in the tube rolling thread:

 "This is absolutely right. High impedance headphones like a lot of voltage, and OTL amps are good at that. Low impedance cans demand a lot of current, and OTL amps are not so good at that. "

 The MKIII is an OTL amp, so it isn't great at giving a lot of current. So, knowing that the K702 are low impedance, it should help. I don't know if it would help it SOUND better, but it should make the power tubes work less hard and therefore last longer.

 As for the EF91, I have no idea how they will sound, I've never heard K702s - all I know is I like them with my Grados._

 

Thanks a lot for the explanation, which I also gathered in the past few months (OTL for high impedance phones with large volt swing and low imped phones need current). I should make my question clearer that is I guess the adapter add up the load impedance to decrease the current which may protect the power tube but actually reduce the current to drive the phone, isn't that bad to SQ? (We should be able to figure it out by having some time refresh the EM theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I do learn one new thing from you that is in addition to so-so SQ, the low imped phone may actually kill the power tube prematurely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to know.

 I have tried EF92 with K702 and didn't hear any bad effect. Your post provided a good hint to try EF91.


----------



## ScottieB

I didn't notice any changes to the sound with the impedance adapter - at least nothing major. YMMV as always, of course.


----------



## nzstudent

From above: "
 "This is absolutely right. High impedance headphones like a lot of voltage, and OTL amps are good at that. Low impedance cans demand a lot of current, and OTL amps are not so good at that. "

 How would 50ohm senn hd595s go with the MKIII given their impedance?


----------



## kamme

That's my current setup:

 Winamp (FLAC+ASIO) -> Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 Advance DE -> Little Dot MK III (stock tubes) -> HD 650's

 Burned the amp initially for 30 hours. I'm not an expert but the sound isn't veiled to me. The highs are airy, though bit laid back. They're not very bright. But I like that kind of presentation (tried other combos recently too). Mids are cozy and warm. Bass is punchy, though again, it's laid back somehow. 

 Generally speaking I'm amazed of the performance. I like the sound signature that this amp leaves. It has enough power to drive any cans it seems (using gain setting at 5, there is possibility to set it up to 10). Plus it does look really good on my desk


----------



## Carter54

I am a new MKIII owner and I can say I am thoroughly enjoying it. The one suprize that I have so far is how well my ATH-A900 scale with this amp. I wasn't expecting these to scale all that well since they are know for being so easy to drive. 

 The sound stage is very large compared to my Zero. I am still trying to figure out which of the 6 pairs of tubes that I want to stick with.


----------



## jjsoviet

Hi. I am thoroughly interested in the MKIII and I would just like to ask if this tube amp pairs well with the iBasso D2+Boa's DAC function? I am also using the headphones on my sig plus either an SR-80 or MS-1.

 By the way, what is the SRP of this amp? About $200 right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nkk

so...how does this do with the HD600? I searched the the thread and got little mention of the HD600 with it. Any observations?

 Thanks,
 Nkk


----------



## EluamousNailo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, what is the SRP of this amp? About $200 right?_

 

Yeah...They sell on Little Dot's website for $194 + $45 shipping


----------



## theryaner

So is the MK IV's price difference of a 100 dollars justified? Or is the MKiii pretty much awesome already and the differences aren't worth it. I do plan on tube rolling, and I probably will buy new tubes along with the MKiii to plug in after a few months.


----------



## jjsoviet

I may also step down to the MKII if budget tightens even more. What is the most significant difference from the MKII to the MKIII?


----------



## EluamousNailo

So I just purchased a MKIII today for my birthday that is coming up...I can't wait to get it!


----------



## internethandle

Decisions, decisions...

 I keep hearing occasional talk of the LD II variants (LD II, LD II+, or LD II++) having some factors that sound "better" than the MK III for HD 600's or 650's ("intimacy," punchier bass, etc.), while the MK III has some aspects that those models lack, also... At this point picking up a used LD II would be a good deal cheaper for me than getting an MK III (I've blown too much lately on a D2+, a recabling, etc.), so that's pretty tempting. I also know, however, that the preference between the two would have more to do with just that - personal preference, and I may not agree without hearing both side-by-side, so I don't want to be left wondering about the MK III if I got a LD II variant. There's also the fact that the MK III *looks* better/better constructed than the LD II variants (or the MK II, for that matter).

 Anyway, does anyone know if eBay user "hifikanon" is respectable? I'm assuming that they are not authorized by Little Dot, negating warranty, but it would save me about ten bucks or so to buy from them (see this: Little Dot MK III Headphone Tube Amplifier MK3 SKU66 - eBay (item 330354103353 end time Nov-19-09 19:44:58 PST) - versus Little Dot's pricing: Viewing a thread - Little Dot Models and Pricing Index). They appear to also be located in China.


----------



## Lantis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *internethandle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Decisions, decisions...

 I keep hearing occasional talk of the LD II variants (LD II, LD II+, or LD II++) having some factors that sound "better" than the MK III for HD 600's or 650's ("intimacy," punchier bass, etc.), while the MK III has some aspects that those models lack, also... At this point picking up a used LD II would be a good deal cheaper for me than getting an MK III (I've blown too much lately on a D2+, a recabling, etc.), so that's pretty tempting. I also know, however, that the preference between the two would have more to do with just that - personal preference, and I may not agree without hearing both side-by-side, so I don't want to be left wondering about the MK III if I got a LD II variant. There's also the fact that the MK III *looks* better/better constructed than the LD II variants (or the MK II, for that matter).

 Anyway, does anyone know if eBay user "hifikanon" is respectable? I'm assuming that they are not authorized by Little Dot, negating warranty, but it would save me about ten bucks or so to buy from them (see this: Little Dot MK III Headphone Tube Amplifier MK3 SKU66 - eBay (item 330354103353 end time Nov-19-09 19:44:58 PST) - versus Little Dot's pricing: Viewing a thread - Little Dot Models and Pricing Index). They appear to also be located in China._

 

hi, I'm a little bit of a lurker here in the forums for quite sometime before deciding on what gadgets to damage my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was leaning on buying an MK V because I don't want to bother with tube maintenance, but my current headphone is an HD650 and from what I've read most HD650 is better with tubes. Almost bought MK IV but I am guessing with my untrained ears it's better to get the MK III first, and once my ears is good, I'll jump to MK VI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just buy it directly from David-- from his list hifikanon is not an authorized seller so no warranty.


----------



## hipcat

hey all, I just brought a ldmkIII (my first amp of any kind)today while i'm waiting for it should I buy some better tubes and break it in withem or break it in with the ones that come with it.I will be using a ipod with a lod and sennheiser hd 265's (want to upgrade to 650's when I can) I have some $ left over and thinking about custom cables for my cans with this amp would better cables make a noticable differance or should I keep my stock cables and put my money to something else like a better source etc.Thanks in advance for any replies!
 thanks Hipcat.


----------



## theryaner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hipcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey all, I just brought a ldmkIII (my first amp of any kind)today while i'm waiting for it should I buy some better tubes and break it in withem or break it in with the ones that come with it.I will be using a ipod with a lod and sennheiser hd 265's (want to upgrade to 650's when I can) I have some $ left over and thinking about custom cables for my cans with this amp would better cables make a noticable differance or should I keep my stock cables and put my money to something else like a better source etc.Thanks in advance for any replies!
 thanks Hipcat._

 

I ordered mine yesterday as well. From what I know, I think you should break them in and get familiar with the stock tube sound and then upgrade after a couple weeks or months so you have something to compare them to.


----------



## Lantis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theryaner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered mine yesterday as well. From what I know, I think you should break them in and get familiar with the stock tube sound and then upgrade after a couple weeks or months so you have something to compare them to._

 

whoohooo fellow starters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's make the most out of this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to your impressions when you received it!


----------



## internethandle

Ended up buying a used model from Head-Fi user autosound. Looking forward to it when I get it, hopefully, sometime next week


----------



## alex98uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *internethandle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ended up buying a used model from Head-Fi user autosound. Looking forward to it when I get it, hopefully, sometime next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same, just got a used one as well, stock tubes.

 What advantages do new tubes have? What do they cost?


----------



## hipcat

I just got some tube off of ebay some 6n6p(4 for backups in case 1 goes bad $10.50) and a matched pair of 6j1p's nos60's($7.00) and 4 ge jan 5654w's($18.00). I got my ld new and have to break it in. I read it takes about 120 hours so thought every 40 hours I would put a new set in that way I would break in everything at the same time. Seems like tubes cost varies from about 5$ to 100$.I went cheap for no untill I get a feel for rolling tubes.


----------



## theryaner

I'm currently loving my little dot MK III and it's still in the burning in process! However,I'm already interested in tube rolling and I ordered some 6n6p power tubes. My question is: Mullard 8100 or 8161? From what I'm reading the M8100's seems to be the right choice. I'm looking for tubes that will sound great with all types of music, especially when vocals are concerned.


----------



## hipcat

I got mine last monday have about 70 hours on it. It sounds awsome with my cans. I also have it hooked up to my stereo and it really made a big improvement to the sq there too! I got 6n6p's and put them in early on and they made a differance. I have both the m8100 and the m8161 ordered should be here tomarrow. I'll let you know how they sound when I get them.


----------



## theryaner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hipcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine last monday have about 70 hours on it. It sounds awsome with my cans. I also have it hooked up to my stereo and it really made a big improvement to the sq there too! I got 6n6p's and put them in early on and they made a differance. I have both the m8100 and the m8161 ordered should be here tomarrow. I'll let you know how they sound when I get them._

 

that'll be cool. thanks, man!


----------



## hipcat

Hey, as a side note I got 2 matched 6j1p-e's on ebay for 6.66, 14.66 shipped from lci electronics. They sounded good right out of the box and getting better. I'd say for cheap tubes you ought to give them a try.


----------



## theryaner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hipcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, as a side note I got 2 matched 6j1p-e's on ebay for 6.66, 14.66 shipped from lci electronics. They sounded good right out of the box and getting better. I'd say for cheap tubes you ought to give them a try._

 

nice! are those tubes better than the stock tubes?


----------



## hipcat

Yes, I think they are alot better have not put the ge5654 back in. Also got a pair of 1952 raytheon 6skmw milspec I've been trying to burn in have about 30 hours on them but they don't sound as good as the 6j1p-e's I hope they come to life soon.


----------



## vlach

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hipcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Hey, as a side note I got 2 matched 6j1p-e's on ebay for 6.66, 14.66 shipped from lci electronics. They sounded good right out of the box and getting better. I'd say for cheap tubes you ought to give them a try.

 

_

 Thanks for the info, I just ordered a pair as well. Do i have to change any of the switch settings underneath the amp in order to use these tubes? Thanks.


----------



## hipcat

No, the 6j1p-e's are ef95's so they are just plug in's.


----------



## alex98uk

I have my LD MKIII running via my Xonar D2 soundcard to a Zero DAC. However, I notice that whilst bass sounds a lot tighter and overall quality is better, the top notes seem a little blanketed. Originally I offset this via the EQ when running direct from my soundcard to headphones.

 However, since it's now optical, the Asus software EQ doesn't make a difference. Would different tubes change this or can I change the EQ somewhere...


----------



## vlach

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hipcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
No, the 6j1p-e's are ef95's so they are just plug in's.

 

_

 Great, thanks!


----------



## hipcat

Their's going to some tube( rocking and )rolling at my place. After 3rd shift tonight I got 4 days off, 2 bottles of Jose Cuervo golden margarita and received 3 packages of tubes with in the last 2 days.
 matched 6zh1p-ev voshods
 5 star ge's
 mullard m8100
 tung-sol 6ak5
 western electric jw-6ak5
 mullard 6cq6 ml ef92
 mullard matched m8161 ef92
 Tried all but the ef92's today for about 3 songs each to make sure they were o.k.
 all sounded good. The used 5 stars sounded So Awesome that they were put back in a 
 played for 2 hours. Bass mids and highs were all great a little more soundstage and they would be perfect. If any of the other tubes beat these they would be perfect.
 I'll post back and let you know what I think of all of them Monday. Now if only my bbe sonic maximizer and my custom sennheiser cables come Wenesday or Friday I'll have a perfect holiday.


----------



## theryaner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hipcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Their's going to some tube( rocking and )rolling at my place. After 3rd shift tonight I got 4 days off, 2 bottles of Jose Cuervo golden margarita and received 3 packages of tubes with in the last 2 days.
 matched 6zh1p-ev voshods
 5 star ge's
 mullard m8100
 tung-sol 6ak5
 western electric jw-6ak5
 mullard 6cq6 ml ef92
 mullard matched m8161 ef92
 Tried all but the ef92's today for about 3 songs each to make sure they were o.k.
 all sounded good. The used 5 stars sounded So Awesome that they were put back in a 
 played for 2 hours. Bass mids and highs were all great a little more soundstage and they would be perfect. If any of the other tubes beat these they would be perfect.
 I'll post back and let you know what I think of all of them Monday. Now if only my bbe sonic maximizer and my custom sennheiser cables come Wenesday or Friday I'll have a perfect holiday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice! looking forward to it.


----------



## r31t0

anyone knows if this amp can power a dt880 600ohms?


----------



## Vandaahl

Does using the MKIII as a pre-amp for a PC with active PC speakers offer any benefit (PC > MKIII > speakers)? I'm looking into buying one for my Sennheiser HD 580's, but it would be nice if it improves the PC speakers as well, since I will only be using it with the sound coming out of the PC.


----------



## d$^

I was looking to buy this for my PC350, can i connect this amp to my laptop, will it all sound good?


----------



## alex98uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d$^* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was looking to buy this for my PC350, can i connect this amp to my laptop, will it all sound good?_

 

You want to try and run it at line level. I suspect a laptops out will be amped and putting two in series isn't great. It'll work, but it's not best.

 My laptop (which is pretty cheap and basic) has optical out via the 3.5mm jack (But it requires a converter). Do you have this?


----------



## d$^

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alex98uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You want to try and run it at line level. I suspect a laptops out will be amped and putting two in series isn't great. It'll work, but it's not best.

 My laptop (which is pretty cheap and basic) has optical out via the 3.5mm jack (But it requires a converter). Do you have this?_

 

Hi i have sony vaio fz21s there is no optical in/out, only 3.5mm for speakers/headphones and 3.5mm microfon jack i thought i can buy 3.5mm Stereo to 2 x RCA Phono OFC OXYGEN FREE CABLE to connet my laptop to this amp, sound cards on laptops really poor, so this is the way i'm looking to improve sound of my PC350, i bought it for 75£ about a month ago, and thinking how is better to spend money, i don't want any other headset/headphones as i'm really happy with pc350 after burnout it's sounds ok for music and great for FPS games, what i'm looking at it's not to increase volume of this headset using amp, but increase qulity, bass/mids/highs so this what i'm thinking shold i buy amp, will amp just make more volume but nothing to the qulity or both, so this is where i'm stock a bit for music i wanna buy Teufel E400 5.1 speakers but i need sound card and only one wich i can buy for laptop is Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB , well nothing better i can do for my laptop, so i'm thinking may be this sound card will improve enough to my pc350 or i still need amp, i will buy sound card anyway as i'm going to buy 5.1 speakers, but not yet, so i don't really know should i spend money on amp anyway or not, please advice what is better for me to do? Thank's...


----------



## Vandaahl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d$^* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ but i need sound card and only one wich i can buy for laptop is Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB , well nothing better i can do for my laptop_

 

Have a look at the Asus U1 Xonar USB Audio Station. I had the Creative X-Fi X-mod USB soundcard, but the Asus is better (less noise, Dolby Headphone, EAX and more).


----------



## EluamousNailo

So do you need to do anything special to use this as a preamp? I'm only asking because I've hooked up my line out to my receiver to run through speakers but I don't get any sound.


----------



## hipcat

I've got mine hooked up that way and I get sound


----------



## bik2101

man..i just got a mkIII that i bought from another member here. wow.. the sound is really nice, perfect pairing with my 580s. awaiting my speakers and amp to run the mkIII as a preamp - betting it will sound quite nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hopefully i will be able to do some reading into new tubes to try out with the mkIII and experiment a bit with the sound.


----------



## CQ DX

The MKIII is an AMAZING line preamp as well! I've got mine hooked up to a CD player source, driving a McIntosh MC162 and Magnepan MG12/QR's. The sound is expansive, liquid, sweet, detailed, timbrally accurate, and highly musical. Even though I am 'blown away', I want to move my MKIII to my office system and possibly get the MKIV for my main system.

 Sonically, is there a difference between the MKIII and MKIV? And is there a sonic difference between the MKIV and MKIVSE? Interestingly, I would be using the MKIV or MKIVSE (depending upon which one I decide on) for preamp use ONLY.

 Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grr, Argh!

Ordered mine today along with the LD DAC_I


----------



## David.M

god. can this thing come already? 

 I order this from my internet brother: David.Chveke;(no pun intended) who's well known for his best Little Dot Srvices.

 I order this on the 8th, it's been 10 days and still no updates O_O.

 I have e-mailed him, his response was pretty quick, but he could only tell me that he'll give me the tracking number once the item is shipped.

 Either it's the Christmas holidays and this is the main reason this is being delayed or i have the worse ****ing luck and this is not going to be coming till after 2010.

 I really don't want to leave David.C his first negative comment if my rage gets outta control LOL


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *David.M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_god. can this thing come already? 

 I order this from my internet brother: David.Chveke;(no pun intended) who's well known for his best Little Dot Srvices.

 I order this on the 8th, it's been 10 days and still no updates O_O.

 I have e-mailed him, his response was pretty quick, but he could only tell me that he'll give me the tracking number once the item is shipped.

 Either it's the Christmas holidays and this is the main reason this is being delayed or i have the worse ****ing luck and this is not going to be coming till after 2010.

 I really don't want to leave David.C his first negative comment if my rage gets outta control LOL_

 

I ordered mine on 12/19 and have yet to get any shipping info? Hopefully will get it before year end.


----------



## golgi

Does anyone know where I can buy 6H6PI/6H6n power tubes for this amp other than directly from Little Tube or David? The reason I ask is because if I buy directly from LD or David, it will cost $43 for a pair. Aren't these available elsewhere for less?


----------



## dms

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *golgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know where I can buy 6H6PI/6H6n power tubes for this amp other than directly from Little Tube or David?_

 

I bought them on eBay UK from ua-sale seller, item named 6N6P-I ECC89 E182CC Double Triode Tube Box Lot of 8. Price: 20 USD + 12 USD postage. They're probably not matched but I didn't really care about that. They sound good to me, but I'm no expert.

 d.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Mine shipped on the 27th!


----------



## Samius

Hi, quick question, this thread says this product is a preamp/amp. Does that mean that it has a phono stage for a turntable? Or do I have this wrong?

 I'm new to all this stuff and I'm trying to get my first Vinyl set up.


----------



## AcousticDreams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, quick question, this thread says this product is a preamp/amp. Does that mean that it has a phono stage for a turntable?_

 

The LD MKIII is a headphone amplifier without phono input. If you want to connect it with your turntable, than you need a phono pre-amplifier compatible with the used cartridge (MM or MC type) between them.


----------



## Samius

Thanks


----------



## cb123

When it worked, it worked beautifully. But for some reason lately I've been experiencing strange panning issues with my MKIII. As the tubes warm up the sound tends to pan left and right. Once the tubes settle I find that the volume of the output signal is severely biased towards the right. I would hope that this is the result of a faulty tube and not the MKIII itself. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cb123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When it worked, it worked beautifully. But for some reason lately I've been experiencing strange panning issues with my MKIII. As the tubes warm up the sound tends to pan left and right. Once the tubes settle I find that the volume of the output signal is severely biased towards the right. I would hope that this is the result of a faulty tube and not the MKIII itself. Any advice would be much appreciated._

 

Do you have any extra tubes to try? If not I would try and get some.
 How long have you had the unit? How many hours?
 Probably just a bad tube. If your unit is fairly new you could always contact Little Dot for a replacement set of tubes and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## AcousticDreams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cb123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As the tubes warm up the sound tends to pan left and right. Once the tubes settle I find that the volume of the output signal is severely biased towards the right._

 

Exchange first the tubes among themselves, from the left to the right channel. Step by step in pairs. If the problem changes thereby on the other channel, then it was one of the tubes.


----------



## ScottieB

May also be worth checking that both the left and right channels are set to the same 'gain' setting. Mine were once slightly off and as such the channels were imbalanced.


----------



## cb123

Thanks for the input guys. I rearranged the tubes amongst themselves and narrowed the problem down to a faulty power tube. Guess i just need to buy a replacement. I've had the unit for two years, but the tube sort of crapped out on me after only a few months of light use. I just never had the time to fix it until recently. I have all my gain settings set to off, as i mainly use it to drive some low impedance hd595's. I understand that the proper gain settings can reduce some load off the tubes thereby extending their life expectancy, but would using a 100ohm resistor also help in that aspect as well?


----------



## Nachkebia

Got my HD650 yesterday and thinking of getting this marvelous amp, I have iBasso D10 for portable stuff and I though it would do fine with HD650 but I was wrong, simply there is not enough volume


----------



## milosz

I have a Little Dot MK III, as well as C-K3, Bijou, M3, RS Hornet, and modified MF XCAN v3. The Little Dot MK III is an excellent amp. Better bass than I expected. Highs have a slightly sweet character, typical of tubes. Really nice build quality too, given the price. Nice casework, attractive physically, and just the right size. Arrived from China in, like, six days! How cool is THAT?

 I like the Little Dot MK III on my Sennheiser HD800's and also the Beyer DT880s.

 FYI the Little Dot MK III appears to be a straightforward cathode follower design, that's how they do the OTL stuff. Nothing too exotic, just good design. 

 I really like this amp. If you're looking to try a tube amp, you can't beat it for the price.


----------



## Kayzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milosz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I like the Little Dot MK III on my Sennheiser HD800's and also the Beyer DT880s.
_

 

The 250 or 600 ohm version of the DT880's?


----------



## sobi123

Call me strange but I have swapped the source from the inputs to the outputs and my MK III sounds ....better. Much better. I don't know why but it just sounds more detailed and subtle. More punch as well.

 I don't know why that is but now I'm always "putting it wrong" so I would get better sound ! have anyone else tried this ? 

 Also for less sweeter sound on the pre amp side I like to reverse input and output RCA's as well and SWITCH OFF the amp. It kinda serves as a stabilizer. Sometimes I prefer the sound with the amp turned off and turning the knob on my amp higher. Sounds more detailed but less warm. Also more tight. It might be that my Yamaha v590RDS can't drive my mission 701 properly, but who knows !

 All this result in a different sound signature than my source (elite pro with black gate NX and LM4562) alone. It's more than sound signature, it's just better. Detail and dynamics are definitely better.

 I would like to see other people trying this and report back how it's working for them


----------



## SillyHoney

How is DT 800 600ohm on this amp?


----------



## vlach

_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sobi123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Call me strange but I have swapped the source from the inputs to the outputs and my MK III sounds ....better. Much better. I don't know why but it just sounds more detailed and subtle. More punch as well.

 I don't know why that is but now I'm always "putting it wrong" so I would get better sound ! have anyone else tried this ? 

 Also for less sweeter sound on the pre amp side I like to reverse input and output RCA's as well and SWITCH OFF the amp. It kinda serves as a stabilizer. Sometimes I prefer the sound with the amp turned off and turning the knob on my amp higher. Sounds more detailed but less warm. Also more tight. It might be that my Yamaha v590RDS can't drive my mission 701 properly, but who knows !

 All this result in a different sound signature than my source (elite pro with black gate NX and LM4562) alone. It's more than sound signature, it's just better. Detail and dynamics are definitely better.

 I would like to see other people trying this and report back how it's working for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

_

 I don't understand what you mean by swapping the source from input to output and "putting it wrong".
 The Mklll has RCA inputs at the back and a 3.5mm headphone output in front. Are you saying you are connecting your source to the pre amp output at the back?


----------



## milosz

To answer your question, My DT880s are 250 ohm


----------



## Shizdan

Just wondering what size the jumpers are. I'm thinking of replacing them with longer ones to make it easier to switch jumper settings.


----------



## Kitarist

Guys is IV version really that much better?


----------



## dragonfyra

Just repeating a question already asked by a few others.

 Anyone with experience of MKIII with DT880/600?


----------



## jjsoviet

And another newbie question. I have a used MKIII on transit now (thanks Poetik) and I would like to ask something rather weird. 

 Is it a bit overkill to use the MKIII as an amp for my Senn HD25's? I know the MKIII drives high-impedance cans like the HD600, but mine is only a lower-tier can and it seems like I went overboard with the amplification. 

 Luckily though the LD will mostly power my M-Audio AV30's for gaming and music.


----------



## jjsoviet

I would like to bump this to say that the MKIII is an excellent, excellent amp. Further drives my AV30's with authority, adding much-needed punch and clarity I've been longing for my speakers. My HD25's now have body in the music, which I like too.

 But I would like to improve more on the sound of my unit. Can you guys suggest good tubes for adding more clarity and dynamics to the sound? I also have zero experience on tube rolling, any tutorials would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dukja

There is a thread about LD MKIII tube rolling with quite extensive discussion. Sorry I did not have time to search it but it is easy to find at this forum...


----------



## jjsoviet

Hm, okay will check it out.


----------



## CQ DX

I'm in love with my NOS CBS Hytron JHY-6AK5 driver tubes (EF95)! They have a balance, detail, and timbral accuracy that is 'jaw dropping'. Then again, system synergy is relative, and I may have just 'lucked out' with this setup and my components. By the way, I mostly use the MKIII as a line preamp for CD/HDCD/SACD driving a McIntosh MC162 and Magnepan MG12/QR speakers. I only use it as a headphone amp maybe 10% of the time, but that's probably because I need better cans (have HD-595's which are very good, but not excellent).


----------



## JoeyO.

Two hours ago I officially became an MKIII owner and couldn't be more ecstatic about how it sounds right out of the box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  David, Sword, and the whole Little Dot team are incredible.  Highly recommended.  My 650's are singin' and bumpin' !
   
  And soon enough, I'm sure I'll be tube rolling, haha.  I've been doing research the last few weeks but I'm going to burn-in the stock tubes and listen to their evolution first.
   
  Additionally, thanks to all the Head-Fi'ers who inspired the purchase!  You all are very informative and I appreciate the vastness of knowledge I've absorbed by reading your posts.


----------



## Max F

While you are listening to music, read the tube rolling thread.  It's huge, but worth the read.
   
  Also, don't be like the rest of us and get crazy buying tubes!  I've never had a tube burn out.  The damn amp will blow a capacitor before one of these tubes burn out.  I would buy extra set of power tubes and then sets of different driver tubes for different flavors.  Don't spend too much money.  These types of tubes are common and cheap.  Just be patient and wait on ebay.  You can also try some mail order tube places.  You won't know what brand you'll be getting but you may get lucky with something good for cheap.
   
  All this info is in the tube rolling thread.  Good luck!


----------



## baka1969

Hi all,

 I just bought the MKIII from a fellow Head-Fi'er. It should be here next week! I'm excited as this is my first full tube amp. I have the Millett hybrid but want to spend some time with a full tube amp. The one I have arriving comes with the stock tubes. I know about the large and daunting tube rolling thread. I really don't want to go that route though. I just hope to find a nice set of power and driver tubes that simply plug and play and enjoy the amp. It should be interesting to compare it with the Gilmore Lite as they are probably on opposite sides of the sonic spectrum. I'll post some impressions when the LD is plugged into my system.


----------



## baka1969

I just got the MKIII in today. It already has about 50 hours on it. I'm not sure how much more time it will need, but I'll keep listening. It has the stock tubes and a local Head-Fi'er FrankI has some tubes I might be able to do a little rolling with. But as I said before, I just want a good pair of driver and power tubes and enjoy.

 I'll write some impressions comparing it to my GLite when I have some time with it. It may seem like an apples and oranges comparison with the two, but I think it should be fun to show how a full tube amp and a Class "A" dynalo design contrast. So far the softness of what I guess is the "tube" sound is evident. More to come.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> I just got the MKIII in today. It already has about 50 hours on it. I'm not sure how much more time it will need, but I'll keep listening. It has the stock tubes and a local Head-Fi'er FrankI has some tubes I might be able to do a little rolling with. But as I said before, I just want a good pair of driver and power tubes and enjoy.
> 
> I'll write some impressions comparing it to my GLite when I have some time with it. It may seem like an apples and oranges comparison with the two, but I think it should be fun to show how a full tube amp and a Class "A" dynalo design contrast. So far the softness of what I guess is the "tube" sound is evident. More to come.


 
   
  Let me know if you ever decide to sell the MKIII!


----------



## shamu144

I purchased about 2 months ago a LDMKIII for the second time, after selling the first one more than one year ago, as it was getting very little use at that time. I still enjoyed it a lot paired with my K501.
   
  I am currenlty using it to power a Sony CD900ST, at lowest gain setting (105dB/mw sensitivity), and it works wonder as an alternative to my main rig (DA11 & DT48). I do not use stock tubes though, but a set of Soviet 6H30 power tubes and some Mullard M8100 as driver tubes. It is also plugged in a PS Audio duet center. Source is the same Lavry DA11.
   
  I have to say I am very impressed by the performance of this amp, with regards to the price. It is surprisingly transparent and immediately let you hear the ambiance of the recording place, has refined and delicate highs (addictive), adds some welcome density to the somewhat ethereal sound of the CD900ST, but without doing too much. Very little emphasis on medium or low medium, bass is tight and controlled, I would say it is fairly neutral. The soundstage is also very nice, with lots of air and no congestion. A perfect all rounder for relaxed listening sesions. I haven't rolled tubes yet nor plan to, since I am very happy with its current performance.
   
  On the other side, it really doesn't match well with the DT48... Sound gets very dull and lifeless. But those only shine when plugged directly into the Lavry.
   
  IMO, a fantastic little tube amps, and one that can easily upscale if you give him deserved attention. I love mine.


----------



## David.M

Quote: 





panges said:


> Let me know if you ever decide to sell the MKIII!


 

 it's his first tube amp and you already want dibs?

 LOL .... thx Panges, you made my day.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





david.m said:


> it's his first tube amp and you already want dibs?
> 
> LOL .... thx Panges, you made my day.


 

 lol. I've done some business with him in the past, and have looked through his feedback. The man changes gear like he changes underware, so I figure I'd get dibs before he decides to change it out.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by PANGES  


 " lol. I've done some business with him in the past, and have looked through his feedback. The man changes gear like he changes underware, so I figure I'd get dibs before he decides to change it out. "


 Lmao! You officially have dibs.  But this is a really nice little amp (pardon the pun). I might keep it... Well at least for a week or two. Seriously, the MKIII really likes my 701.

 The interesting point about this amp is it addresses the weaker points of the Gilmore Lite like it can be a bit too unforgiving. While the GLite addresses the weaknesses of the LD like the detail retrieval. They compliment each other well. I know they aren't high-end in terms of Head-Fi, but both are excellent.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PANGES
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Welcome to the wonderful world of TUBES!!!
   
  Let the good times (and tubes) roll.


----------



## PANGES

LOL. I can wait a week or two. I'll just go ahead and order my DAC first. =P
   
  hmmm. Cambridge Audio DacMagic, or the Matrix Mini-i..... decisions decisions...
  
  Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Lmao! You officially have dibs.  But this is a really nice little amp (pardon the pun). I might keep it... Well at least for a week or two. Seriously, the MKIII really likes my 701.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by PANGES  
 " LOL. I can wait a week or two. I'll just go ahead and order my DAC first. =P
 hmmm. Cambridge Audio DacMagic, or the Matrix Mini- i..... decisions decisions..."

 The DacMagic is a really great DAC and is the only source I have no interest in upgrading. Even if I should decide to upgrade amps.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PANGES
> " LOL. I can wait a week or two. I'll just go ahead and order my DAC first. =P
> hmmm. Cambridge Audio DacMagic, or the Matrix Mini- i..... decisions decisions..."
> ...


 
   
  Where did you order yours? I found them for sale on Amazon.com for $429, but curious if there's some sort of authorized dealer I can buy from just in case something goes wrong with it.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by MacedonianHero  


 " Welcome to the wonderful world of TUBES!!!
 Let the good times (and tubes) roll."

 Ugh, I've already started... LoL


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by PANGES  


 " Where did you order yours? I found them for sale on Amazon.com for $429, but curious if there's some sort of authorized dealer I can buy from just in case something goes wrong with it."

 I got mine from a fellow Head-Fi'er for about what they go for on the Sales Forum used. It's a great DAC for the money. If you believe anything you read around the reviewers off Head-Fi, it stacks up well against DACs twice it's retail. If you read last month's Stereophile (FWIW), it was stacked against a $900 DAC and the differences were slight and took the reviewer many tries to hear those differences. It's a steal used. I also have the replacement wallwart that I believe the new ones are shipped with. The US distributor shipped it to me free. I haven't used it as the original, although the case is cracked, I ziptied it and it works flawlessly.

 It's a steal used and would even be well worth it new.


----------



## PANGES

Hey baka1969,
   
  Can you perhaps help me understand things a bit better? I've been reading up on DAC's and amps for weeks (this is my first desktop setup), and I'm not 100% sure I understand how to hook everything up. Since you have exactly what I'm seriously considering buying, you'd probably be able to help me the easiest. I posted this in the DACMagic thread, but I'll just copy and paste it here:
   
   
"ehh... I'm kinda afraid to ask this question, since it's obviously going to make me look like an idiot, but I want to be clear on this before I buy the DACMagic and Little Dot amp... I'm not 100% confident I understand how to hook everything up.
   
  So from what I've read and understand, the order of my setup is going to be my MacBook Pro -> DACMagic -> Little Dot Amp -> headphones.
   
  1.) So, from my MacBook Pro, I connect to the DACMagic's a.) input via USB or b.) Toslink Optical (via the DACMagic's Digital input 1 or 2 depending on whether I have a male or female end coming out of my MacBook Pro... depending on what Toslink cable I buy...?)
   
  2.) From the DACMagic, I run an RCA cable from the DACMagic's Unbalanced Output to the Little Dot's RCA L and R input.
   
  3.) From the Little Dot amp, I simply plug my headphones into the headphone out on the Little Dot and enjoy my music.
   
  Am I correct in the way things are hooked up? If not, please correct me. It's better that I just ask now, look like an idiot in public, and get to enjoy some great music... as opposed to not ask, screw up later, and be sad in private with nothing good to listen to. LOL."
   ​


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by PANGES  
 Hey baka1969,
 " Can you perhaps help me understand things a bit better? I've been reading up on DAC's and amps for weeks (this is my first desktop setup), and I'm not 100% sure I understand how to hook everything up. Since you have exactly what I'm seriously considering buying, you'd probably be able to help me the easiest. I posted this in the DACMagic thread, but I'll just copy and paste it here:

 "ehh... I'm kinda afraid to ask this question, since it's obviously going to make me look like an idiot, but I want to be clear on this before I buy the DACMagic and Little Dot amp... I'm not 100% confident I understand how to hook everything up.
 So from what I've read and understand, the order of my setup is going to be my MacBook Pro -> DACMagic -> Little Dot Amp -> headphones.
 1.) So, from my MacBook Pro, I connect to the DACMagic's a.) input via USB or b.) Toslink Optical (via the DACMagic's Digital input 1 or 2 depending on whether I have a male or female end coming out of my MacBook Pro... depending on what Toslink cable I buy... ?)
 2.) From the DACMagic, I run an RCA cable from the DACMagic's Unbalanced Output to the Little Dot's RCA L and R input.
 3.) From the Little Dot amp, I simply plug my headphones into the headphone out on the Little Dot and enjoy my music.
 Am I correct in the way things are hooked up? If not, please correct me. It's better that I just ask now, look like an idiot in public, and get to enjoy some great music... as opposed to not ask, screw up later, and be sad in private with nothing good to listen to. LOL.""

 Eugene,

 I can email you pics of how I set it up, or if you PM me your # I can txt them to you.


----------



## Carter54

I am having an issues with the power switch on my LD MKIII anyone know how to get a hold of Little dot now the forum page they used to have seems to have changed.  Also has anyone had any problems with a sticking contactor in the power switch in the MKIII?


----------



## .Sup

http://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=little+dot


----------



## Carter54

Quote: 





.sup said:


> http://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=little+dot


 

 thanks I was typing little dot.com not net.  I cleaned it today and its working again bU I will need a new switch eventually.


----------



## Crystara

Great Review


----------



## gskmeva

Hello folks. I've been thinking about upgrading my old dusty LD2 to possibly a LD MK III. Knowing the sound quality of the LD2 for its day, I was wondering if anyone had both models and could compare? What would be the biggest difference between the LD2 and MK3? Thanks for your input. 
   
  Michael


----------



## Ckaz

How would I go about hooking up an ipod to the MKIII?
  I would like to use my ipod as a source, but I am a tad confused as to how I would hook it up.


----------



## golgi

Quote: 





gskmeva said:


> Hello folks. I've been thinking about upgrading my old dusty LD2 to possibly a LD MK III. Knowing the sound quality of the LD2 for its day, I was wondering if anyone had both models and could compare? What would be the biggest difference between the LD2 and MK3? Thanks for your input.
> 
> Michael


 

 I used to have the LD2+ and the main differences I noticed when going to the MK3 are-
  • larger and more accurate soundstage
  • cleaner sounding
  • with stock tubes, not quite as tubey sounding as the LD2+  but that changes when you roll in other tubes on the MK3
  • more defined bass


----------



## inego

Quote: 





ckaz said:


> How would I go about hooking up an ipod to the MKIII?
> I would like to use my ipod as a source, but I am a tad confused as to how I would hook it up.


 
  Easiest way is to use a line out dock. I took the cheapie way - I had a dock already for my ipod and just bought a 3.5mm to 2xRCA cable and plugged it all in. In my case the dock itself goes back to my imac via usb and provides power etc. The trick for my setup is remembering to "eject" the ipod from the computer to play the music.
   
  Line Out Docks which go direct to RCA are easy enough to purchase via this site.


----------



## Kinger

I know this thread is rather old and I apologize for not reading through all 30 pages first before asking my question.  I'm just curious if any recent purchasers of this amp still fight the ground loop hum that I've been reading about or if that has been addressed in the few years the product has been on the market.
   
  Also trying to figure out if this would be a nice upgrade from my Emotiva USP-1 headphone output that I'm currently using to power my BD 880's.


----------



## eimis

Nevermind.


----------



## justhavingfun

Quote: 





kinger said:


> I know this thread is rather old and I apologize for not reading through all 30 pages first before asking my question.  I'm just curious if any recent purchasers of this amp still fight the ground loop hum that I've been reading about or if that has been addressed in the few years the product has been on the market.
> 
> Also trying to figure out if this would be a nice upgrade from my Emotiva USP-1 headphone output that I'm currently using to power my BD 880's.


 

 I recently bought LD Mk III from fellow head-fier with lots of tubes to roll. This amp has no ground loop hum at all in my setup. This is more recent version 2 where you can use two types of power tubes. I haven't heard Emotiva USP-1 headpone out but this amp is sounding very nice with my DT880. I love the sound signature of DT880 with tube amps and LD Mk III didn't disappoint me.
   
  BTW, I am thinking about trying out Emotiva brands for my home theater setup. There HT processor UMC-1 along with USP-1 since I want to hook up my turntable as well. Do you have any experience with UMC-1?


----------



## Yekrut

After reading both the very good review for both the LD MKII and LD MKIII I am torn. I want to purchase one of these amps to use with my new DT990 headphones. Question is should I get the MKII or the MKIII? The price difference right now is only 60 dollars. Is the upgrade worth the 60 dollars or should I stick with the MKII as this is my first tube amp.


----------



## LiqTenExp

Definately go MKIII
   
  I have DT990 600 ohms.  I put the amp towards the suggested gain setting for high impedance headphones and they sound great.  Plenty loud, lots of headroom, plenty of power.
   
  I also went with Sovtek 6h30PI power tubes and really enjoy how they improved the amp.


----------



## Yekrut

Quote: 





liqtenexp said:


> Definately go MKIII
> 
> I have DT990 600 ohms.  I put the amp towards the suggested gain setting for high impedance headphones and they sound great.  Plenty loud, lots of headroom, plenty of power.
> 
> I also went with Sovtek 6h30PI power tubes and really enjoy how they improved the amp.


 
  Thanks for your input. In addition to the good reviews, and multiple others opinions, I think I'll be taking the plunge and getting the MKIII. Early gift to myself.


----------



## aperture

im planning to buy a Little dot MKIII..
  what are the default tubes included?
  do i need to change them?


----------



## Xymordos

Do these work with less than 32ohms headphones?


----------



## leesure

Quote: 





aperture said:


> im planning to buy a Little dot MKIII..
> what are the default tubes included?
> do i need to change them?


 


  The stock tubes are GE's and sound nice, but tube rolling is cheap and easy.  I'm using Western Electric 6AK5's to good result.  There's a thread dedicated to LittleDot MKIII tube roling.  It's worth a read.


  Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Do these work with less than 32ohms headphones?


 

 David Zhe doesn't suggest it...I think he recommends the LD I+ for really low impedance headphones.  check their website at www.littledot.net


----------



## Xymordos

Quote: 





leesure said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks
  Btw, do you know any good tubes (preferablly little dot, but any would be fine) that can run both 32/24ohms and 300ohms?


----------



## GotNoRice

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Thanks
> Btw, do you know any good tubes (preferablly little dot, but any would be fine) that can run both 32/24ohms and 300ohms?


 

 It's simply how tubes work.  They are naturally high impedance and simply not very good at supplying much current (you need more current when you use lower impedance headphones).  This is because all of the tube designs being discussed here on the forums are generally Output-Transformerless (OTL).  What you need for a tube amp to work well with a low impedance load is an output transformer.  You find these in tube amps that are designed to power speakers since most speakers are a 4-16ohm load.  Unfortunately when it comes to output transformers, you are in a situation where cheap ones sound like crap and good ones are very expensive, making it very difficult to integrate one into a headphone amp design (though i'm sure one exists if you have enough cash).
   
  Powering a 24-ohm load using Power tubes with a 300ohm plate resistance gives you about 7.4% efficiency.
   
  The Little-Dot I+ works around this issue by replacing the power tubes with output transistors while retaining the driver tubes.


----------



## Xymordos

Hmm how well does the Little Dot 1+ power 300ohms?


----------



## GotNoRice

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Hmm how well does the Little Dot 1+ power 300ohms?


 

 Specs say 150mW at 300ohms. That should be plenty in most situations.


----------



## Xymordos

Quote: 





gotnorice said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah! Got my target amp! and its way cheaper than the MKIII too 
  Hows the E9 comapred to them?


----------



## aperture

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I'm also wonder how the Little dot 1+ compared the the Fiio E9..


----------



## Xymordos

I'm guessing the E9 sounds more neutral and clear?


----------



## eugeneyou

im totally new here.
   
  what do i need for getting MKIII? DAC? IPOD DOCK?


----------



## varunjh

will it be overkill to use the MKIII with my sr225i? should i go for the MKII
   
  the reason why i like the MKIII is that i can connect my speakers to it, and later on use it as a tube pre-amp.
  but "headphone amp" wise using a sr225i how much sound quality diff will be there between the mkII and mkIII?


----------



## GotNoRice

Quote: 





varunjh said:


> the reason why i like the MKIII is that i can connect my speakers to it, and later on use it as a tube pre-amp.


 


  Both the MKII and MKIII have identical preamp functionality, while none can power speakers directly.  If that is the main/only reason you were considering the III, might as well save some money and go with the II instead.


----------



## soocha2

From the review it seems that this is a great tube amp for a very reasonable price. I've just received my W5000s and was looking to match up with some tube amps as so many people recommended the tubes as a better option for the W5000. Has anybody heard the MKIIIs with W5000?


----------



## blazingazn

I have the Grado 225i and the Shure SRH 840s.
   
  Also have a Onkyo 607 and Jamo C603s
   
   
   
  Will this be a good match?
  Mostly concerned about the Headphones.


----------



## hrbballman

I have yet to hear more than a few sentences about the MkIII's pre-amp.  Any thoughts?  should I put the extra 150 or so in to get the MK IV SE?


----------



## Rawrbington

where is the best place to order a MKIII from?  and would it be overkill for dt770 32 ohm and shure 840s?
  i think i really really want one.  looks like a good value for my dollar.


----------



## john57

[size=medium]The best place for some of the models of Little Dot is on EBay with the user name of [/size]*davidzhezhe*  http://cgi.ebay.com/Little-Dot-MK-III-3-Headphone-Tube-Amplifier-Pre-Amp-/200610484948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb55112d4   David is the direct manufacture contact for Little Dot and gives the best warranty  on them.  You can also check the LD web page at www.littledot.net


----------



## Rawrbington

thanks John!


----------



## Iceman27911

I am looking at purchasing one within the next few days.  How do you guys rate the tubes that come with them?  Is there any need to upgrade tubes or any other components that you have found can upgrade to really help sound.  How long did it take for it arrive??  I am horrible at waiting for items lol..... I am have been debating between this and the Millet MiniMax, I think I am going to go with this amp and give it try.  I have browsed through this thread people seem to really like it hope it is was worth the decision over the Millet MiniMax.  Thanks everyone ahead of time for any info or if I am even making the right decision LoL hahah


----------



## MilesDavis2

I just got a used MKIII from another headfier. I then bought from radio shack an RCA cable with a 1/8" plug as I am using it with an LOD for my Ipod. Plugged it in the correct output terminals. Waited 15 minutes for the tubes to warm up and connected my headphones. There was no sound on the right channel. Disappointed, I found a composite cable with a 1/8" plug and used it. Suddenly, the terrific sound from the amp was coming from both channels.  Do you think I got a defective cable from RS or I got the wrong cable? Would there be another RCA type for this purpose?
   
  My apologies if this is the wrong thread but it seems that the experienced MKIII followers are hanging around.  Would appreciate your advise.  Next week, I am expecting the Pure I-20 dock but in the meantime, need to find out if I'm using the correct cable.  Thank you.


----------



## john57

You may have the mono 1/8" plug  instead of a stereo plug which is a easy mistake to make. Return your cable at Radio Shack. Do you have the part number?


----------



## MilesDavis2

Quote: 





john57 said:


> You may have the mono 1/8" plug  instead of a stereo plug which is a easy mistake to make. Return your cable at Radio Shack. Do you have the part number?


 


 Thanks John57.  I'll be returning it and I'm just glad it worked.


----------



## AlexRoma

Some guys had asked previously :
   
  Does Little Dot MKIII drive well *HD600* ?  *Yes*. There is more then enougth power here for HD600. I've never used above 50% of available power resource
   
  Does Little Dot MKIII drive well* DT990 / DT880* _(600ohm)_. *Adequate but not Great*. The amp is pushed to the limits (stock power tubes). For audio-nirvana I need at least 70% of available power on max gain (AudioGD DAC)


----------



## putente

I'm about to buy one of these Little Dot MKIII amps, and I also want to upgrade to a new DAC. Right now, I'm a bit divided between buying a Yulong D100 or a Matrix Mini-I (with remote). Which one of these DAC's would be a better option to pair with the LD MKIII?
   
  From what I could gather so far, between the two, the D100 is supposed to be a better DAC (it's also more expensive), with a more analytical and detailed sound, and the Mini-I is supposed to be more musical and mellow sounding. I'm just not shure which would be a better option to use with the MKIII... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  BTW, are there other better DAC options I should consider? My max price budget is the Yulong D100, and I want a DAC with built-in amp, mainly to use USB in (from my computer), and sometimes optical in (from my Hifi CD player). Having both RCA and XLR outputs is also a plus for me...
   
   
   
  Thanks.


----------



## headhog

How does MKIII sound with ah-d2000
   
  Thanks


----------



## phandrew

Would this be a good setup?
   
  Source - Foobar Flac
  DAC - Audio GD NFB 2.1
  Amp - Little dot III with custom tubes
  Headphones - DT880 600ohm + DT150.


----------



## AlexRoma

Good ? I think so... Great, well, no... You'll need a more high-end tube amp to make it Great.


----------



## Spardasieg

How will this sound with the Sennheiser HD-25? I heard tube amps were the way to go for a warmer more vinyl type sound but did not know they made one that was this cheap and good.


----------



## MIKELAP

Got a pair of 25 ohms markled denons d- 5000 and the denon d1001 32ohms would  any of those 2 phones sound good with the mk3 and would be paired with my pc dac (essence stx soudcard) would like a tube amp without spending a fortune already have a Burson 160 ds ss amp which sound great. what would be the best sounding headphone for the mk3 . Thanks.


----------



## thainxce

Ohh , I hope that great review will help me find  the solution of driving myHD650 . I ve tried it on solid headamp C2.2 , beta 22 , Burson HA160 but they do not impress me much . The sound 're all   lack of musical melody . Seem to be wrong direction at solid amp


----------



## AppleDappleman

How would the little dot mkiii pair with the E17?

A also is this overkill for beyerdynmaic dt770 80ohms? I will most likely upgrade in the future


----------



## Magik32

Thank you Penchum for writing up this review for our community and all those who contributed to this thread. Although a bit old (almost 3 years old), I came across this thread in seeking an inexpensive tube amp. I believe the Little Dot MK III will be my first tube amp, unless anyone can direct me to something else that came out in the past couple of years that offers more bang for the buck.
   
  I find the thought of tube rolling fairly intriguing and am looking forward to playing around with different tubes to find differences in sound/tone/airiness, etc.  Just one more toy to spend money on in this already expensive hobby.  I do plan to go slow and enjoy everything in great measure before moving on to another though.


----------



## GutterSmurf

Penchum, I just wanted to say thank you for the review. I've been umming and ahhhing between the Little Dot MK II and MK III for a couple of weeks now, and your review - and it's beautiful photos - has sold me. I've just ordered mine and cannot wait. I cannot mirror Magik32's sentiment enough!


----------



## Faithless

Hello...
  What can i say about LD MKIII.
  For me is THE BEST TUBE AMP FOR THE PRICE.
  Its a BIG, HUGE SWEET SPOT !!!
  Amazing sound with Shure SRH840, ATH M50 and my DENONs D2000 - D5000.
  Buy it and be happy...


----------



## ninjames

So I'm getting some static hiss/tube noise with my new amp. I'm using it with relatively low impedance headphones right now, though. When I use my Sennheiser HD595 (50ohm), the hiss is there, but very, very quiet and unobtrusive. I was thinking it was maybe dirty pins, or the fact that I have it on a full power strip on an ungrounded outlet with a cheater plug, or even the fact that it's on the same desk as a high powered wireless router.
   
  But when I plug in something like the V-Moda M-80, which is even more efficient at like 28ohm or whatever, the hiss is very, very loud. Incredibly loud. I hear it when music is on. Now, my question is ... if it was one of the problems I listed above, would the hiss get louder with headphones with less impedance? I'm wondering if the HD595 simply are too efficient to be driven out of this, and if so, I'm kinda bummed out because I'd heard this is a good amp for some low impedance AND high impedance headphones.
   
  Or, again, do you think it could be one of the issues listed above? I would think that there shouldn't be any hiss with the 50 ohm Sennheiser HD595, right? Thanks, guys.


----------



## GutterSmurf

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> So I'm getting some static hiss/tube noise with my new amp. <snip> Or, again, do you think it could be one of the issues listed above? I would think that there shouldn't be any hiss with the 50 ohm Sennheiser HD595, right? Thanks, guys.


 
  Have you played with the gain switches underneath? Have you cleaned the pins? Or have you taken the tubes out and switched them? Try all three  I use my mk3 with a pair of HD555's (HD595 modded) regularly and get very little hiss - only on full volume - with either those or more efficient headphones.


----------



## ninjames

Quote: 





guttersmurf said:


> Have you played with the gain switches underneath? Have you cleaned the pins? Or have you taken the tubes out and switched them? Try all three  I use my mk3 with a pair of HD555's (HD595 modded) regularly and get very little hiss - only on full volume - with either those or more efficient headphones.


 
  The gain switches underneath are set for high sensitivity headphones (not high impedance) Should they be at medium impedance/sensitivity? And when you say switch, do you mean move them around, or use different tubes? I haven't bought any new ones yet, I just have the stock.


----------



## GutterSmurf

Quote: 





ninjames said:


> The gain switches underneath are set for high sensitivity headphones (not high impedance) Should they be at medium impedance/sensitivity? And when you say switch, do you mean move them around, or use different tubes? I haven't bought any new ones yet, I just have the stock.


 
   
  No harm in playing with the switches, and (after you rule out the switches) with the tubes just take them out and swap left to right.


----------



## spiderking31

I must say that I own the sennheiser hd650's, and the little dot mk3, and use maximum gain, and set the volume to 80%....and I'm in audio Nirvana! Just my opinion


----------



## spiderking31

Why would you think the little dot mk3 isn't good enough? I have a set of sennheiser hd650's, with my blue dragon v3 cable, and mk3 with CD player, and I'm in heaven! I mean, my cans are 300 ohm impedance....just saying....unless your running 600 ohm headphones through them, which I never tried, how would this be a bad amp? I'm in audio Nirvana with my setup!


----------



## spiderking31

I got my mk3 about a week and a half ago....never had any problems....try using de-oxit....you can get it at radio shack, or on their website.....good luck!


----------



## spiderking31

Read the instruction manual that came with it...I have the sennheiser hd650's, which are 300 ohm, which means they are high impedance....check your phones to see what ohms they are, then you'll know  and the tubes? Don't worry about those....unless you tube roll like I did  happy trails!


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





spiderking31 said:


> I must say that I own the sennheiser hd650's, and the little dot mk3, and use maximum gain, and set the volume to 80%....and I'm in audio Nirvana! Just my opinion


 
   
  You're at high gain with your volume at 80%? Does anyone in Nirvana still have their hearing?


----------



## spiderking31

Well, I now keep it at 70, minimum, and about 76 max...it was just the tubes needed to be burnt in


----------



## spiderking31

And remember, my cans are 300 ohm...


----------



## Max F

The HD650 are 300 ohm but they are pretty sensitive.  Litte dot actually recommends the middle gain for them (high ohm and high sensitivity).  In fact, at max gain I can barely get my volume knob up to 40!  However, alot of that has to do with your source.  My DEQ2496 is a pro gear and runs at least 2 volts (probably close to 3).  I think a ipod is around 1 volt.
   
  Anyway, don't blast your ears out!  Also take breaks every couple of hours.


----------



## spiderking31

I turn my amp up to 70, and that's plenty for me! And the music isn't too loud


----------



## AlexRoma

I strongly prefer *gain 4* on any headphone. There is plenty of power even for 600ohm DT880's on Mullard tubes. Switching higher gain cause too much distortion in comparison. Gain 4 is the perfect balance in worm signature and clear-crisp dynamics (at least if I don't pull the volume weal to the limits, and I never do so).


----------



## tigersinacage

Quick question - I'm using an E17 with the Little Dot MK3 at the moment, and it's pretty good as a DAC. Would I see a noticeable difference if I switched to a standalone DAC?
   
  Any recommendations? I'll be using Beyer DT880's with em. (250ohm)


----------



## Max F

Switching to higher gain should not cause distortion. You just have less volume control (knob movement) over the normal volume levels unless the lower gain is just not loud enough.  I've never heard distortion on my MKIII at high or any gain.


----------



## jfindon

I'm really leaning toward this amp for my HE-400s...  would a Bifrost be a suitable DAC for them?


----------



## silversurfer616

The HRT Music Streamer would be an upgrade in sound,but it is USB only!
  Thought I mention this as I have/had both.
   
  Also,switching between gain changes the soundstage and the bass impact.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> The HRT Music Streamer would be an upgrade in sound,but it is USB only!
> Thought I mention this as I have/had both.
> 
> Also,switching between gain changes the soundstage and the bass impact.


 

 An upgrade from the Bifrost?  Which one, I see a few different versions, the Music Streamer II is only $159.


----------



## silversurfer616

Was talking about a Little Dot III/HRT Music Streamer II setup which I had for quite a while.
  Don't know about the Bifrost.


----------



## tigersinacage

Quote: 





silversurfer616 said:


> The HRT Music Streamer would be an upgrade in sound,but it is USB only!
> Thought I mention this as I have/had both.
> 
> Also,switching between gain changes the soundstage and the bass impact.


 
   
  Thanks for the reply. I've found Gain 5 sounds the best with my DT880's, although the volume has to be up pretty high on the Little Dot. I've heard quite a bit about the HRT, might have to give it a go. I will only be using it for USB, as it's just for my Macbook. I just find that it's a bit of a waste having the E17, as I don't use its amp feature, and I only use the USB, set to lo-pass.
   
  What are the main differences between the HRT and the E17, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## silversurfer616

You said it yourself,"the Fiio has more features like an headphone amp.
  This is why I use one when I am away,so I can listen to music from the laptop.
  But it is not good enough for serious listening at home.Here the HRT II is far superior and if you only need USB connection,this DAC is all you need.
  Further down the road you might want to upgrade to a better DAC(as I did,as it makes a real difference...it is the source,the source,the source!!!).
  It is all a journey in sound with little/big improvements and that is the addictive and "dangerous bit(for your wallet).


----------



## 00birdy

Has anyone compared this to a Aune T1?  I really want more mids out of my Beyer DT 880


----------



## PurpleAngel

Will the Little Dot MKIII improve audio quality over my O2 amplifier?
  Like to hear from those that own both.


----------



## kamikazi

awesome review
  I'm waiting for mine to get here soon


----------



## Snag1e

purpleangel said:


> Will the Little Dot MKIII improve audio quality over my O2 amplifier?
> Like to hear from those that own both.




I have owned the little dot in the past, and I use an O2 now. I didn't have them at the same time, so no direct comparisons, but....

In short, they sound different. The little dot will smooth things over a little, sound warmer, and to me seemed to add a mid bass hump. (Due to output Z?) Also, being an OTL tube amp, the Little dot is not especially suited for lower impedance headphones.

I like the O2, It's neutral, and can drive just about anything... I personally prefer it to my memory of the little dot.


----------



## spiderking31

I'm now using my sennheiser hd650's with a marantz cd5004 CD player, little dot mk3 tube amp, and after market cable....and the CD player has a built in reference quality dac....and other high end stuff..very impressed! I'm officially in audio Nirvana! OFFICIALLY NOW!


----------



## Heimdallr

hi guys, i'm using right now a V-DAC II and i'm looking for a amp to power my DT990 Pro, do you think little dot mkIII could do well when listening to hard rock and heavy metal?
  i'd like to have good mids, i'm not sure if a OTL tube amp is best suited for rock in general, what do you think? my alternative would be the M-stage.
   
  thanks


----------



## spiderking31

The little dot mk3 tube amp is insane! Just upgrade your driver tubes with GE jan5654w driver tubes! And a good DAC = audio Nirvana!


----------



## Keevs

Had a chance to compare my Little Dot MkIII (Voskhod drive tubes) with a Graham Slee Solo SGR II with the upgraded PSU (on loan for a few weeks) feeding a Sennheiser HD650. My source is iTunes -> Audirvana Plus -> Audio-GD DI -> Rega DAC.
   
  The LD MkIII perform really well compared to the much more expensive Solo. To make things more even, I set the gain of the LD MkIII to 10. My normal setting of 5 made the sound stage of the LD MkIII wider then the Solo, however at gain 10, the sound stage is similar to the Solo.
   
  If anything, the Solo is slightly more coherent, better instrument separation and the bass slightly deeper then the MkIII. And to my surprise, the Solo seemed more laid back then the MkIII. On The Shin's Simple Song, it was more energetic on the MkIII then the Solo. The MkIII seemed to have slightly more snap to the top end. Both had similar levels of details to my ear. The MkIII is pretty resolving amp. I find both amps very musical, and would happily live with both. However, for the price, the MkIII is a real bargain in my opinion.
   
  I'm glad I was able to do a home comparison of the MkIII to a more expensive and well reviewed amp in the Solo. The Solo is a nice amp, and nicely "analog" sounding for a solid state. But now I can be comfortable in spending on tube rolling on the MkIII. It is a good amp, and for the price, I dare say the best piece of audio gear I have ever bought.


----------



## gofered

Off topic but am looking for help with my newly acquired MKIII. I have been using a fiio e10 as my amp for the HD600. I am having trouble using it as a DAC for the MKIII. When I connect the rca input on the amp to the line out on the dac then to usb of computer I get random noise in headphones and nothing else. The MKIII amp works fine otherwise. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## weekendtoy

Silly question.
   
  Is the head phone jack on the Lilttle Dot MK III 1/8 or 1/4?
   
  I can't seem to find this information anywhere.
   
  Perhaps it's just a given that it's a certain size.
   
  Thanks in advance,
   
  Dan


----------



## BGRoberts

1/4 on mine.


----------



## weekendtoy

Good enough for me.  Thanks for the info !


----------



## Amputate

Mine just arrived 
  I LOVE IT


----------



## Maxx134

Getting this for my Beyer T90


----------



## firstwat

Hey Guys,
   
   
  I have a DT990 Pro/250 ohm headphone. I'm very much interested in Littele Dot MK3, but I have some concerns:
   
   
1.I listen to a lot of rock and metal, and am wondering whether a tube amp is the best way to go or and ss amp such as matrix m-stage could be better.
   
   
  2. also I like deep impactful bass, so how is the bass of this amp compared to other similiarly priced ss amps(such as m-stage)?
   
  3. how is the synergy of these amps with dt990? a comparison with a similiarly priced ss amp could be very useful.
   
   
  I would like to note that for a long time I'm not going to change the tubes....


----------



## superdux

whats the best way to switch it on and off? i have a power plug with on/off switch where all my gear hangs on. so i leave the LD hooked to that plug already with its own switch turned on and then switch the main plug on.
  also is it ok to switch headphones when powered on? and do i have to leave my headphones plugged in all the time?


----------



## ThatNzGuy

Would the mk3 be representative of what i would generally find in a tube amp (characteristics)?
  I don't mind shelling out this much to have a taste of tubes, and then shelling out for a higher end one.
  I can't seem to find a retailer that has tube amps for demo here in the NZ, so the only option i have is to purchase one.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





thatnzguy said:


> Would the mk3 be representative of what i would generally find in a tube amp (characteristics)?
> I don't mind shelling out this much to have a taste of tubes, and then shelling out for a higher end one.
> I can't seem to find a retailer that has tube amps for demo here in the NZ, so the only option i have is to purchase one.


 

 What I can tell you is that on the Little Dot website he says that this amp is the best performance per price amp they make and the one he always recommends to people wanting to see what the tube amp thing is all about. Personally I have a MkII and I think it probably does the tube thing pretty well but I have nothing else to compare it to, all I can say is I like it. I like it so much I still have the stock tubes in it, never felt the need to even try swapping them out for something else.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





thatnzguy said:


> Would the mk3 be representative of what i would generally find in a tube amp (characteristics)?
> I don't mind shelling out this much to have a taste of tubes, and then shelling out for a higher end one.
> I can't seem to find a retailer that has tube amps for demo here in the NZ, so the only option i have is to purchase one.


 
  ive had this amp for a couple of years now and for the price you cant go wrong. and if you want to do some tube rolling heres the link you should go to i listen to the little dot mk3 with my senns hd800 and with the link i will give theres a lot of tubes you will be able to try that will have way better sound than the standard tube that little dot recommends at a fraction of the cost of regular tubes and if you want infos regarding  littledot amps feel free to ask anybody on the thread regarding your amp or tubes hope to see you there  MIKELAP          http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/563884


----------



## Jepu

I have a bit of a dilemma with this amp. I really like the looks and reviews of the Little Dot Mk III but AFAIK the amp isn't too good for lower impedance (32 Ω) headphones. Most of my cans are within that impedance range. Headphone amps with good frequency extension that also work as a preamp at that price range are hard to find though.
   
  Edit: I know that the LD I+ is considered the headphone amp for lower impedance headphones, but sadly that one has no line out of any sort. Also the Schiit stuff isn't really an option for most EU folks.


----------



## HPiper

Has anybody had the opportunity to compare the MkIII to the Valhalla, both unmodded?


----------



## superdux

to quote negatron from a private message (http://www.head-fi.org/u/41866/negatron)-hope he doesn´t mind!
   
  Quote: 





> I have had both a Schitt Lyre and Valhalla, and the MK III is easily their equal in detail and smoothness, I rather prefer it to both.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





jepu said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma with this amp. I really like the looks and reviews of the Little Dot Mk III but AFAIK the amp isn't too good for lower impedance (32 Ω) headphones. Most of my cans are within that impedance range. Headphone amps with good frequency extension that also work as a preamp at that price range are hard to find though.
> 
> Edit: I know that the LD I+ is considered the headphone amp for lower impedance headphones, but sadly that one has no line out of any sort. Also the Schiit stuff isn't really an option for most EU folks.


 
  ive had the mk3 for a couple of years now and i used the amp with Denons ahd-5000 which are 25 ohhms headphones and they sound pretty d.......m good to me and i also use them with  senns hd800 which sounds great to for $250.00 you cant go wrong and if you go on the link i mentionned on this page you will get plenty of tube rolling ideas for cheap on average i never pay more than $3.00-$4.00 per tubes for driver tubes check it out.


----------



## HPiper

Well I just bought a used Mk-III. If I like it I will most likely upgrade to a Mk-IV SE later on. Just need to see how it sounds, I am particularly interested in the noise floor. I hate hum and white noise (hiss) in my amps. It is possible to build a quiet tube amp as the one I have now is totally quiet unless I absolutely max the volume.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Well I just bought a used Mk-III. If I like it I will most likely upgrade to a Mk-IV SE later on. Just need to see how it sounds, I am particularly interested in the noise floor. I hate hum and white noise (hiss) in my amps. It is possible to build a quiet tube amp as the one I have now is totally quiet unless I absolutely max the volumeR


 
  Rolling the input tubes changes things quite a bit, too. I have found that the military grade stuff tends to be lower noise, as the quality control is different. There's no need to go crazy with pricey tubes on the LD3, but finding a nice set of Mullard M8100s (<$20 for a pair, no problem) , for example, would be a solid upgrade for you. 
   
  Regarding the hum, my LD3 did tune into a nice radio station for a while, so placement will be key.
   
  NK


----------



## HPiper

My Little Dot MkIII just arrived today, first of all I was kind of surprised at how big and heavy it is, wasn't quite expecting that. I am going to have to rearrange my listening setup to make room for it. Will post again once I get it set up so I can have a listen. Going to give it a work out with both low (Grado) and high (Sennheiser) impedance headphones, see which, if either, it prefers. I am hoping it sounds equally good with both.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> My Little Dot MkIII just arrived today, first of all I was kind of surprised at how big and heavy it is, wasn't quite expecting that. I am going to have to rearrange my listening setup to make room for it. Will post again once I get it set up so I can have a listen. Going to give it a work out with both low (Grado) and high (Sennheiser) impedance headphones, see which, if either, it prefers. I am hoping it sounds equally good with both.


 
  If your area is tight, as it seems to be, you may want to look into some sort of cheap feet/cones/etc. to lift the amp up a bit, as it also gets quite warm. 
   
  NK


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





nick 214 said:


> If your area is tight, as it seems to be, you may want to look into some sort of cheap feet/cones/etc. to lift the amp up a bit, as it also gets quite warm.
> 
> NK


 

 Thanks for the advice, I'll have to look into that!


----------



## GCooper

Mine drives my Alessandro MS1 just fine, 32 ohms just like other Grados. Lots of unused volume potential!


----------



## MIKELAP

Personnally i been using a small 6 inch clipon fan  for quite a while and it keeps everything cool. im using this amp wihit senns hd800 and denon d-5000 and depending on what im listening there great with this amp this amp for the price is hard to beat imo and the new tubes found in THE TUBE ROLLING GUIDE thread are a great alternative to the hi priced ef95 and ef91-92 family of tubes if you haven't checked  it out already you dont know what your missing guys.Later.


----------



## HPiper

I found some room for it, listening right now. Very very clean sound, no hiss or background noise at all. I think my amp shopping days are over for a while. I do intend to look at some tube upgrades, but I want to get familiar with how it sounds now before I go messin with it <g>


----------



## HPiper

I was wondering what gain setting most of you use. I changed it from (10) I think...to 5 but didn't notice a great deal of difference.


----------



## thegunner100

I use gain 3 with the hd600 and MK IV SE, same when I had the dt880/600 and MK III. Plenty loud around 1'oclock when using replaygain. I've tried gain 10, and it sounded kinda bad with high impedance headphones. The manual recommends using the lowest gain for high impedance headphones as well.


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





thegunner100 said:


> I use gain 3 with the hd600 and MK IV SE, same when I had the dt880/600 and MK III. Plenty loud around 1'oclock when using replaygain. I've tried gain 10, and it sounded kinda bad with high impedance headphones. The manual recommends using the lowest gain for high impedance headphones as well.


 

  I did kind of notice that the sound DID seem to improve a fair amount when I lowered the gain..thought I was just hearing things <g> Whoever mentioned the heat this amp puts out wasn't kidding, I had a chance to really give it a good long listen today and man does it ever get hot. I think I am going to take the advise someone gave me and get some kind of little fan I can put on my desk to help cool it down. Having said that though the sound is simply magnificent, especially vocals. I have never heard Norah Jones sound so incredible. Are there any solid state amps that can reproduce vocals that well? I'd sure like to hear one if so. Not saying they don't exist, just saying I'd like to hear one if they do.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> I did kind of notice that the sound DID seem to improve a fair amount when I lowered the gain..thought I was just hearing things <g> Whoever mentioned the heat this amp puts out wasn't kidding, I had a chance to really give it a good long listen today and man does it ever get hot. I think I am going to take the advise someone gave me and get some kind of little fan I can put on my desk to help cool it down. Having said that though the sound is simply magnificent, especially vocals. I have never heard Norah Jones sound so incredible. Are there any solid state amps that can reproduce vocals that well? I'd sure like to hear one if so. Not saying they don't exist, just saying I'd like to hear one if they do.


 
  If your happy that all that counts because what could happen is this
  if you pursue other avenues!


----------



## foreign

Just got the little dot mk3 today what a little gem it is paired with hd650.  never got a chance to audition the mk3 but I know now I made a wise choice.


----------



## SunshineReggae

Between Little Dot iii and iv and Xonar STX i actually prefer the Xonar. Sighted testing it seems to sound just a little thicker on bass, while the rest of the audio quality seems pretty much equal. Between Little Dot iii and mk iv i don't think i hear any difference at all.
  I sold the little dots few months back. Great amps, just tube amps are a headache IMO, STX I just leave plugged in 24/7, no probs ofcourse.


----------



## foreign

sunshinereggae said:


> Between Little Dot iii and iv and Xonar STX i actually prefer the Xonar. Sighted testing it seems to sound just a little thicker on bass, while the rest of the audio quality seems pretty much equal. Between Little Dot iii and mk iv i don't think i hear any difference at all.
> I sold the little dots few months back. Great amps, just tube amps are a headache IMO, STX I just leave plugged in 24/7, no probs ofcourse.



What set of cans are you using with the stx, just out of curiousity? I've got the stx aswell but using RCA out to bypass the internal amp.


----------



## SunshineReggae

Quote: 





foreign said:


> What set of cans are you using with the stx, just out of curiousity? I've got the stx aswell but using RCA out to bypass the internal amp.


 

 Sorry didn't mention, my bad. HD650 and HD600. I like them both quite a lot.


----------



## foreign

How much glow are the tubes supposed to light up?? Thinking something is wrong mine just barely light up and noticed there is a lot of white noise.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





foreign said:


> How much glow are the tubes supposed to light up?? Thinking something is wrong mine just barely light up and noticed there is a lot of white noise.


 
  Different categories of tubes light up differently as for noise maybe if your tubes are new first thing clean the pins so you have a better contact personnally i use light sandpaper to clean the pins and that should do it if not maybe burnin if not maybe its a bad tube but first clean the pins that should do it


----------



## foreign

mikelap said:


> Different categories of tubes light up differently as for noise maybe if your tubes are new first thing clean the pins so you have a better contact personnally i use light sandpaper to clean the pins and that should do it if not maybe burnin if not maybe its a bad tube but first clean the pins that should do it



Thank you for the advice I will give it a try.


----------



## foreign

No luck theres also an audible hiss aswell(white noise) in the little dot. I'm sending it back for a replacement. Something's not quite right as it even struggles to amp my 32ohm headset even when switched to 600 ohm settings. Ive burnt it in for about 6hrs a day for the past 6 days and cleaned the tubes too. It's a nice looking amp just looking forward to getting the replacement.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





foreign said:


> No luck theres also an audible hiss aswell(white noise) in the little dot. I'm sending it back for a replacement. Something's not quite right as it even struggles to amp my 32ohm headset even when switched to 600 ohm settings. Ive burnt it in for about 6hrs a day for the past 6 days and cleaned the tubes too. It's a nice looking amp just looking forward to getting the replacement.


 
  if you  read your manual and your settings under the littledot are setup right for the  family of tubes  you are using ef95 and ef91 -92 familys you have to set jumpers accordingly you know that right her are pics just in case


----------



## foreign

The jumpers are in place. I appreciate the feedback though thank you


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





foreign said:


> The jumpers are in place. I appreciate the feedback though thank you


 
  Well at least we tried


----------



## foreign

mikelap said:


> Well at least we tried



I was a little hesitant buying it from ebay but the seller has been great with the warranty. Even though I have to pay return shipping fees I'm quite happy I'm getting a new replacement


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





foreign said:


> I was a little hesitant buying it from ebay but the seller has been great with the warranty. Even though I have to pay return shipping fees I'm quite happy I'm getting a new replacement


 
  Is it David Zhezhe you got it from if so he's got a good reputation no worry's


----------



## foreign

mikelap said:


> Is it David Zhezhe you got it from if so he's got a good reputation no worry's



Unfortunately it wasnt x2 days after I placed the order I released David was on ebay. However the guy I bought it off has been really good after he found out it was faulty. He has emailed me almost everyday just to check in and see if the problem has rectified itself with a burn in and he is happy to exchange it with either a refund or new unit. He has a 100percent positive rep on ebay and has sold about 3200 items with no negative feedback. I've sent the item back and when he recieves it i will get a new item in return. Thanks again Mikelap you give great advice and helpful info.


----------



## siles1991

guys what would I get from pre-amping my mkiii with a mkii? Would I be able to lower the gain settings on my mkiii and still get the volume I need?


----------



## derbigpr

Is it normal for a loud popping noise to come out of headphones when turning on the MKIII?  Or when plugging the headphones in if the amp is already turned on?


----------



## HPiper

Quote: 





derbigpr said:


> Is it normal for a loud popping noise to come out of headphones when turning on the MKIII?  Or when plugging the headphones in if the amp is already turned on?


 

 Yes it is mine doesn't pop when I turn it on or off but it DOES when plugging my headphones in or out while it is on, and loudly too. So I just make sure I have the phones plugged in that I want to listen to before I turn it on. I also turn the volume all the way down too, then slowly turn it up once the music starts. I am pretty sure I read something about that in the manual as well.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> Yes it is mine doesn't pop when I turn it on or off but it DOES when plugging my headphones in or out while it is on, and loudly too. So I just make sure I have the phones plugged in that I want to listen to before I turn it on. I also turn the volume all the way down too, then slowly turn it up once the music starts. I am pretty sure I read something about that in the manual as well.


 
   
   
   
   
  Hmm...I'll try again. I was scared so much when it happened the first time, I heard a loud heavily distorted pop from the T1's, and thought its over...there goes 1000 euros down the drain. But luckily nothing happened to the headphones, at least I can't hear any difference.


----------



## derbigpr

Could anyone provide me with a piece of information please?  I need to know in which order the wires are soldered onto on the volume pot on the MKIII. A picture of a soldered volume pot would be a life saver.


----------



## Liverace

I did just buy the mkiii  but hasn't arrived yet,I do hut a question to ease ny mind.. I currently use the fiio E9 with beyer dt99opro 250, and use the sound card from PCn  for a DAC my pc (realtec0 k).. The question, is would the mkiii be an improvement and what tubse do you all use with this rig ,I see my optons are vast


----------



## Migou67

@Liverace You should already appreciated the tubes that come with it by listening and reading this guide on changing tubes: http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


----------



## MIKELAP

Or go to page 77 on the same thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide for all new tubes that are better sounding and cheaper to buy because theres no need to pay a lot for driver tubes or have macthed pairs for that matter .


----------



## Jd007

Anybody here with HD800s with their LD MK III? I'm thinking of getting a better amp for the 800s but have tried a few more expensive amps, but kept going back to the LD. I'm looking for something better than the LD for the HD800 specifically and was wondering if anybody can share their experience? Currently I'm looking at the Decware CPS2+ or Taboo and the WA2/WA6SE.


----------



## foreign

jd007 said:


> Anybody here with HD800s with their LD MK III? I'm thinking of getting a better amp for the 800s but have tried a few more expensive amps, but kept going back to the LD. I'm looking for something better than the LD for the HD800 specifically and was wondering if anybody can share their experience? Currently I'm looking at the Decware CPS2+ or Taboo and the WA2/WA6SE.



I was thinking if the same thing let me know how you go? If you do buy a woo audio can you please do a comparison thanks


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





jd007 said:


> Anybody here with HD800s with their LD MK III? I'm thinking of getting a better amp for the 800s but have tried a few more expensive amps, but kept going back to the LD. I'm looking for something better than the LD for the HD800 specifically and was wondering if anybody can share their experience? Currently I'm looking at the Decware CPS2+ or Taboo and the WA2/WA6SE.


 
   
   
  I like the MKIII with T1's quite a lot, and I'm also wondering how much better the more expensive amps would be. I guess if you like the MKIII, it would be a safe bet to go for the MKIV SE, or even the MKVIII SE, which as it says on the website, was developed for high impedance Sennheisers and Beyerdynamics.


----------



## CommanerKeen

If anyone could help me...currently looking to upgrade from the amp on my Essence STX and for 200$,found a MKIII and a MKV. Currently with DT990 600ohm,what would be my best bet?


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





commanerkeen said:


> If anyone could help me...currently looking to upgrade from the amp on my Essence STX and for 200$,found a MKIII and a MKV. Currently with DT990 600ohm,what would be my best bet?


 
  I am currently using senns hd800 with the mk3 and at first was using the STX also but now i am running the mk3 using the Dac of my Burson Conductor and it sounds great .last night i decided to use the STX again and i found the sound  of the STX to lack detail and bass wasnt tight so a decent dac makes a difference .Its a fact that  Senns  likes tubes bring warmth to the sound. Regarding the mk5 its a solid state amp so expect maybe sound  to not be as warm as the littledot but i did not listen to the mk5. i am merely comparing the littledot to my Conductor your DT990 are a neutral headphone right if so a tube amp might help like it helped my Senns . By the way if you decide on the mk3 make sure its a VERSION 2.0 you can see this under the Littledot front towards you theres a peep hole upper right corner look in the hole with a flashlight and you will see LITTLEDOTMK3 V2.0 towards the side of the amp inside. the advantage of this is being able to use better power tubes like the 6h30Pi EH GOLD PIN TUBES among others .And also you can do some tube rolling with this amp tring to find better sounding tubes .If your interested in tube rolling theres a great thread for this .So hope this helped but theres nothing like earing before you buy. heres the link    
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


----------



## foreign

I've also got the stx and little dot mk3, I bought the little dot dac 1 last week and just got it today. Can't wait to finish work and try the external dac with the mk3 tubes. The stx is great for gaming but I wanted to try an external dac with the amp. This way I can use the stx for gaming with the senns pc360 and when I listen to music use the hd650 senns with the little dac equipment. Just hope I made the right decision in buying the little dot dac 1. There wasnt much info about it on the forums just thought I would take the chance.  tonight will be the test I guess.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> I am currently using senns hd800 with the mk3 and at first was using the STX also but now i am running the mk3 using the Dac of my Burson Conductor and it sounds great .last night i decided to use the STX again and i found the sound  of the STX to lack detail and bass wasnt tight so a decent dac makes a difference .Its a fact that  Senns  likes tubes bring warmth to the sound. Regarding the mk5 its a solid state amp so expect maybe sound  to not be as warm as the littledot but i did not listen to the mk5. i am merely comparing the littledot to my Conductor your DT990 are a neutral headphone right if so a tube amp might help like it helped my Senns . By the way if you decide on the mk3 make sure its a VERSION 2.0 you can see this under the Littledot front towards you theres a peep hole upper right corner look in the hole with a flashlight and you will see LITTLEDOTMK3 V2.0 towards the side of the amp inside. the advantage of this is being able to use better power tubes like the 6h30Pi EH GOLD PIN TUBES among others .And also you can do some tube rolling with this amp tring to find better sounding tubes .If your interested in tube rolling theres a great thread for this .So hope this helped but theres nothing like earing before you buy. heres the link
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


 
  i also found this for you might interest you a review of the mk3 with dt990   and regarding tube rolling theres plenty of good tubes to try as low as $1.50 each you can see this with the link i gave you and on page 77 you will see all the current tubes we are using  .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 If you've considered to try out tube amps then the LDMKIII could be either a good or not so good start for different reasons. If you're after considerable warmth and alteration of sound toward the darker side then the LDMKIII can supply you with that, but only to some extent - this amplifier is not all about warmth but also detail. If you're going from a transparent or clinical sounding amplifier then you'll definately hear the difference. It certainly makes the mids more smooth and the bass hit just slightly deeper. But rather than smoke and fire - I would define its warmth as cozy ember, it's not overly aggresive and alterating, but you feel its presence; and in a good way. However, it is not only nice in the midrange it extends and smoothes the treble a little bit. If you've decided to pair the DT990 with the LDMKIII then definately look into tube rolling (stock tubes rarely sound good in any case)


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





foreign said:


> I've also got the stx and little dot mk3, I bought the little dot dac 1 last week and just got it today. Can't wait to finish work and try the external dac with the mk3 tubes. The stx is great for gaming but I wanted to try an external dac with the amp. This way I can use the stx for gaming with the senns pc360 and when I listen to music use the hd650 senns with the little dac equipment. Just hope I made the right decision in buying the little dot dac 1. There wasnt much info about it on the forums just thought I would take the chance.  tonight will be the test I guess.


 
  Just checked spec of the dac 1 your dac chip is a wolfson thats good i think youll be surprised anyways let me know how it sounds .


----------



## Jd007

Quote: 





mikelap said:


> I am currently using senns hd800 with the mk3 and at first was using the STX also but now i am running the mk3 using the Dac of my Burson Conductor and it sounds great .last night i decided to use the STX again and i found the sound  of the STX to lack detail and bass wasnt tight so a decent dac makes a difference .Its a fact that  Senns  likes tubes bring warmth to the sound. Regarding the mk5 its a solid state amp so expect maybe sound  to not be as warm as the littledot but i did not listen to the mk5. i am merely comparing the littledot to my Conductor your DT990 are a neutral headphone right if so a tube amp might help like it helped my Senns . By the way if you decide on the mk3 make sure its a VERSION 2.0 you can see this under the Littledot front towards you theres a peep hole upper right corner look in the hole with a flashlight and you will see LITTLEDOTMK3 V2.0 towards the side of the amp inside. the advantage of this is being able to use better power tubes like the 6h30Pi EH GOLD PIN TUBES among others .And also you can do some tube rolling with this amp tring to find better sounding tubes .If your interested in tube rolling theres a great thread for this .So hope this helped but theres nothing like earing before you buy. heres the link
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide


 
  I have the newest revision PCB as I purchased mine recently. I do not use the stock driver tubes, and rolled the EF92 Mullard M8161 tubes. i also have a bifrost uber dac. i did have a xonar st but i sold it before i got my hd800 so i never tried that combo (used to use hd650 with the st). the xonar is a bit harsh imo (comparing hd650 on xonar vs LD mk iii), and bass impact is lacking a bit.
   
  have you tried your hd800s on other amps, such as any woo audios or decwares?


----------



## CommanerKeen

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





jd007 said:


> I have the newest revision PCB as I purchased mine recently. I do not use the stock driver tubes, and rolled the EF92 Mullard M8161 tubes. i also have a bifrost uber dac. i did have a xonar st but i sold it before i got my hd800 so i never tried that combo (used to use hd650 with the st). the xonar is a bit harsh imo (comparing hd650 on xonar vs LD mk iii), and bass impact is lacking a bit.
> 
> have you tried your hd800s on other amps, such as any woo audios or decwares?


 
  Unfortunatly no dont have access to those amps over here but i here the WA2 and the decware are well regarded i get the same impressions as you from my stx after switching from the dac of my Conductor to the stx.


----------



## foreign

mikelap said:


> Just checked spec of the dac 1 your dac chip is a wolfson thats good i think youll be surprised anyways let me know how it sounds .



I hope so . It's matches size for size with the little dot mk3 so aesthetics are good so far. Once I get some time tonight to audition it i will let you know the outcome. David sent me the wrong power adaptor even though its 240volt the connection is European not Australian. Lucky I've got a spare 240volt power supply plug so I can start listening ASAP. Listening to the tubes even out of my iPhone sounds great so if it matches or exceeds this I will be tapping my feet with a big grin.


----------



## foreign

Oh wow auditioned the little dot mk3 and little dot dac 1 last night and there is a noticeable improvement over the asus stx. Soundstage is bigger mids are more upfront and centre. Bass tends to have a little more kick to it. I will be honest I didn't believe that there would be such a noticeable improvement over the Stx but I was wrong. The whole external amp and dac versus soundcard I previously wrote on forums and the general consensus was I had to spend big to improve the Asus stx soundcard. It is however not the case the sound has more detail but now I'm left pondering if I spend a little more will I get even more improved sound. For the money I spent I'm quite happy with the sound I'm getting out of the hd650. As I have just started my music journey I'm eager to experiment and try different equipment as well as enjoying the music experience on the way of course.


----------



## MIKELAP

Quote: 





foreign said:


> Oh wow auditioned the little dot mk3 and little dot dac 1 last night and there is a noticeable improvement over the asus stx. Soundstage is bigger mids are more upfront and centre. Bass tends to have a little more kick to it. I will be honest I didn't believe that there would be such a noticeable improvement over the Stx but I was wrong. The whole external amp and dac versus soundcard I previously wrote on forums and the general consensus was I had to spend big to improve the Asus stx soundcard. It is however not the case the sound has more detail but now I'm left pondering if I spend a little more will I get even more improved sound. For the money I spent I'm quite happy with the sound I'm getting out of the hd650. As I have just started my music journey I'm eager to experiment and try different equipment as well as enjoying the music experience on the way of course.


 
  Thats what i figured it would improve on the stx good for you now time to enjoy it Like we say here welcome to Headfi sorry about your wallet  .


----------



## CommanerKeen

Quote: 





foreign said:


> Oh wow auditioned the little dot mk3 and little dot dac 1 last night and there is a noticeable improvement over the asus stx. Soundstage is bigger mids are more upfront and centre. Bass tends to have a little more kick to it. I will be honest I didn't believe that there would be such a noticeable improvement over the Stx but I was wrong. The whole external amp and dac versus soundcard I previously wrote on forums and the general consensus was I had to spend big to improve the Asus stx soundcard. It is however not the case the sound has more detail but now I'm left pondering if I spend a little more will I get even more improved sound. For the money I spent I'm quite happy with the sound I'm getting out of the hd650. As I have just started my music journey I'm eager to experiment and try different equipment as well as enjoying the music experience on the way of course.


 
  I am (or was) in the same boat...want to get external setup but need money now to get a DAC to upgrade over the one in the Essence.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





foreign said:


> Oh wow auditioned the little dot mk3 and little dot dac 1 last night and there is a noticeable improvement over the asus stx. Soundstage is bigger mids are more upfront and centre. Bass tends to have a little more kick to it. I will be honest I didn't believe that there would be such a noticeable improvement over the Stx but I was wrong. The whole external amp and dac versus soundcard I previously wrote on forums and the general consensus was I had to spend big to improve the Asus stx soundcard. It is however not the case the sound has more detail but now I'm left pondering if I spend a little more will I get even more improved sound. For the money I spent I'm quite happy with the sound I'm getting out of the hd650. As I have just started my music journey I'm eager to experiment and try different equipment as well as enjoying the music experience on the way of course.


 
   
   
  Well...STX costs 250 dollars,  MKIII + DAC1 combo cost 470 dollars. Thats almost twice as much, so it is quite a bit more expensive. Try using the STX as a DAC and MkIII as an amp.  By all measurements and in theory the STX used as a DAC should be superior to DAC1.


----------



## foreign

derbigpr said:


> Well...STX costs 250 dollars,  MKIII + DAC1 combo cost 470 dollars. Thats almost twice as much, so it is quite a bit more expensive. Try using the STX as a DAC and MkIII as an amp.  By all measurements and in theory the STX used as a DAC should be superior to DAC1.



I did try it but for some reason running RCA off the stx produces distortion. If I use Toslink distortion is gone but then it just uses the stx as a transport only so the ext dac needs to be used. But I still do use the stx for gaming but for music the little dots.


----------



## derbigpr

Quote: 





foreign said:


> I did try it but for some reason running RCA off the stx produces distortion. If I use Toslink distortion is gone but then it just uses the stx as a transport only so the ext dac needs to be used. But I still do use the stx for gaming but for music the little dots.


 
   
   
  Thats the famous Little dot ground loop problem.


----------



## foreign

derbigpr said:


> Thats the famous Little dot ground loop
> 
> problem.



It goes away via toslink/spidf though .


----------



## CommanerKeen

Finally went with a MK V,got a deal for 160$.
  Been listening to my favorite albums for the past few hours,loving it so far! Not a stellar upgrade over my Essence amp but a goot step forward.
  And expected that thing to be much smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  But anyway,thanks for the replies!


----------



## foreign

commanerkeen said:


> Finally went with a MK V,got a deal for 160$.
> Been listening to my favorite albums for the past few hours,loving it so far! Not a stellar upgrade over my Essence amp but a goot step forward.
> And expected that thing to be much smaller
> But anyway,thanks for the replies!



I initially thought the same but after a little burn in time for the tubes on the little dot. The sound opens up and is more fresh and envolving


----------



## CommanerKeen

Quote: 





foreign said:


> I initially thought the same but after a little burn in time for the tubes on the little dot. The sound opens up and is more fresh and envolving


 
  Got the MK V,not the MK III


----------



## jockstick

Will the Mk3 drive Mad Dogs well?


----------



## manufelices

Which of these do you think are the best or what are in general terms, the differences?
  
 1. Mullard M8161/CV4015
 2. Mullard M8100 / CV4010
 3. Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV


----------



## MIKELAP

manufelices said:


> Which of these do you think are the best or what are in general terms, the differences?
> 
> 1. Mullard M8161/CV4015
> 2. Mullard M8100 / CV4010
> 3. Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV


 
 Go to the tube rolling guide thread on page 1 theres reviews of most of those tubes


----------



## manufelices

I know it. I just want to know more opinions


----------



## foreign

I bought the mullards m8100 and the treble is ridiculous. This might change during burn in but I'm very happy with the voskod ef95. This is with a pair if hd650


----------



## manufelices

Ok. I  will try a pair soon


----------



## foreign

manufelices said:


> Ok. I  will try a pair soon



I have to burn them in still its just that the high treble is very fatiguing and don't sound natural, people have given the mullards praise so ill keep trying them for a bit and see if the sound changes. So far they are the worst tubes I've had at the moment anyway. The voshkod however its a different story so far they are the best tubes nice mids, bass has nice impact and soundstage is wide and has wonderful depth.


----------



## Ryukun

Great review!


----------



## GCooper

Steve Guttenberg at CNET says the Mad Dogs are excellent with two different tube headphone amplifiers he has tested, so I suspect the LDIII would excel with these cans as well.


----------



## Nukeshock

How much better would you rate this as an improvement over the zero dacs headphone output ? im using the Zero dac now with my Shure SRH-1840s which are known to be abit bass shy.


----------



## Holland86

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes...
  
 I just received this wonderful amp, and what a lovely sound it produces. However, after 20 to 30 minutes that sound is accompanied by a rather loud buzz on the right channel. The buzz becomes slightly louder when the volume of the amp is turned all the way down, so it does not follow the volume of the music. When switched off, and after cooling a little bit the sound is back to normal and there is not a trace of the buzz. But after a while, it appears again. Any ideas what this is caused by?
  
 I have checked the various connections, but they seem fine. I have the T 90 and the buzz appears at both gain setting 3 and 5...


----------



## MIKELAP

holland86 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but here goes...
> 
> I just received this wonderful amp, and what a lovely sound it produces. However, after 20 to 30 minutes that sound is accompanied by a rather loud buzz on the right channel. The buzz becomes slightly louder when the volume of the amp is turned all the way down, so it does not follow the volume of the music. When switched off, and after cooling a little bit the sound is back to normal and there is not a trace of the buzz. But after a while, it appears again. Any ideas what this is caused by?
> 
> I have checked the various connections, but they seem fine. I have the T 90 and the buzz appears at both gain setting 3 and 5...


 
 Try changing the driver tubes (FRONT TUBES)around put left channel tube in right channel and vise versa if buzzing changes side when you change the tubes you have your problem. Also if that doesnt cure the buzzing sound make shure theres no telephones next to your amp that could cause interference also


----------



## Holland86

mikelap said:


> Try changing the driver tubes (FRONT TUBES)around put left channel tube in right channel and vise versa if buzzing changes side when you change the tubes you have your problem. Also if that doesnt cure the buzzing sound make shure theres no telephones next to your amp that could cause interference also




Cured! Apparently I was just a bit too careful with the tubes, one of them needed a bit more force, so it was a loose connection after all 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Holland86

Unfortunately, I spoke too soon. The problem persists. I tried swapping the tubes, but the problem remains in the right channel, so I guess it's not the tubes. When I switch the amp off, noise appears for a while in the right channel, but eventually fades. When the amp is switched on again, the buzz is gone...


----------



## MIKELAP

holland86 said:


>


 
 Are the jumpers in the amp installed  where they should be whith the tubes you are using if not that ,maybe theres a problem with the amp. Did you get it from David Zhezhe. get in touch with him if that doesnt work he will tell you if you need to ship it back . Sorry thats all i can do my friend.


----------



## Holland86

Thanks very much your help, Mikelap, I will contact David. I have the standard tubes (GE5654 and 6H6PI) so I have only touched the gain setting, and figured the rest should be left to default. Just a follow up, since you wrote front tubes in capital letters, is it a no go to swap the power tubes to see if they are the cause of the problem?


----------



## MIKELAP

holland86 said:


> Thanks very much your help, Mikelap, I will contact David. I have the standard tubes (GE5654 and 6H6PI) so I have only touched the gain setting, and figured the rest should be left to default. Just a follow up, since you wrote front tubes in capital letters, is it a no go to swap the power tubes to see if they are the cause of the problem?


 
 Yes swap the power tubes also and if problem persist i would check the jumpers anyway you didnt touch them but doesnt mean they dont make mistakes


----------



## Lucaswonder

milosz said:


> I have a Little Dot MK III, as well as C-K3, Bijou, M3, RS Hornet, and modified MF XCAN v3. The Little Dot MK III is an excellent amp. Better bass than I expected. Highs have a slightly sweet character, typical of tubes. Really nice build quality too, given the price. Nice casework, attractive physically, and just the right size. Arrived from China in, like, six days! How cool is THAT?
> 
> I like the Little Dot MK III on my Sennheiser HD800's and also the Beyer DT880s.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry for bumping into this old thread. have you compared little dot MK III with darkvoice 336 (SE?) or bottle head crack? Those are also highly recommended for HD800. I don't know which one to choose (no where to try), their price is pretty close too.


----------



## milosz

lucaswonder said:


> Sorry for bumping into this old thread. have you compared little dot MK III with darkvoice 336 (SE?) or bottle head crack? Those are also highly recommended for HD800. I don't know which one to choose (no where to try), their price is pretty close too.


 
 Have not tried any darkvoice amps.  I have a Bottlehead Crack with Speedball update.  Here's my comparison of the two =>  http://lf.org/abtests/ns/hpamps/10.html


----------



## Lucaswonder

milosz said:


> Have not tried any darkvoice amps.  I have a Bottlehead Crack with Speedball update.  Here's my comparison of the two =>  http://lf.org/abtests/ns/hpamps/10.html


 
 Thank you milosz! That's very useful information!


----------



## Gurdipurdi

Received mine today.
  
 And without sounding all to 'like-a-kid-in-a-candy-store'-like, Im very (!) impressed.
 Last year I still had this big idea to go straight to the high-end with LCD3 and something like Pathos Aurium.
 Of course this is in another league, but I probably wouldn't appreciate enough without the incremental steps I have now made.
 I now impulse-bought a used pair of Sennheisers HD600 and this amp for use with my Minimax Dac Plus.
 And I think this setup will satisfy me for a long time to come. Also received my Fiio X5, which I used for two days with the Senns, and while also very capable, no match for this setup. 
 Also never thought the HD600 could sound this good.
  
 And if the burn-in periode should improve on things, well hooray!
  
 Little Dot MK lll +1


----------



## Rossliew

Yes, for the price, the Mk III is SPLENDID !!! And a bit of tube rolling will get you even more satisfied! The bass on my HD600 is so thumping and full bodied, i can now truly hear what all the fuss is about with regards to pairing high impedance cans with OTL amps : )


----------



## tjw321

I just got mine. Like Gurdipurdi, I'm also trying to avoid sounding like a "kid-in-a-candy-store" but I have to say that I am impressed!
  
 I had the opportunity to pick up some cheap AKG K702s the other day and I jumped at the chance because I was worried that my Sennheiser Momentums would be too low impedance. I tried them out with a few sources (DAPs and Laptop) and I did NOT like them. But at the price I got them, I decided to give them a couple of days to see if (brain) burn-in would help. But then the Little Dot arrived. Plugged in the AKGs and...my word, what a sound! I've no idea if the Momentums will work okay or not - I couldn't stop listening with the AKGs long enough to try the Senns out.
  
 My long-term plan was to get some HD600s, but I think it's going to be a lot longer before I'm willing to give up the AKGs than I originally thought!
  
 Also, 5 stars for the service provided by David. Patiently answered my queries about any possible problems with the Momentums' impedance and shipped it in record time.


----------



## Rossliew

My HD800s with the MK 3 sounds fabulous! And there's a myriad of tubes which you can roll into the LD to tune the sound sig to your liking. A very, very versatile and superb bang for the buck OTL amp for both low to high end high-impedance cans, IMO : )


----------



## gjohnston

Quick question to anyone with a Little Dot III. If you had your money again would you still buy the III or, based on what you now know, would you opt for the IV or IV SE?

I've looked at these over the years and love the look of the III but always think I should go for the IV or the SE as they're newer (although I don like the look as much - something odd about the gold rings -)..

Any thoughts?


----------



## superdux

I've experienced significant sound signature changes with tube rolling, so i guess it mainly depends on the tubes you are rolling. Some of the best(C3G and 6N23P) are pricey for adapters and socket savers and the tubes themselves. Never heard the better LD's. Maybe someone here had them? On the LD forum David wrote the MKIII would be best bang for buck, so you'll be getting only slight improvements up the ladder AFAIA.


----------



## manufelices

Hi! Do you know if it is possible to connect it to an amplif/receiver as a preamplifier?


----------



## MIKELAP

manufelices said:


> Hi! Do you know if it is possible to connect it to an amplif/receiver as a preamplifier?


 
 Not if its a DCcoupled amp your connecting it to, amps like the 1970's pioneer


----------



## heliosphann

The MKIII is $225 shipped on Massdrop right now.


----------



## Jewmeister

^just joined, only two more needed!


----------



## nephilim

A quick question from a new Mk3 owner: is the amp supposed to operate dead-silent? I am not talking about the signal through the headphone but the amp itself. I hear a continuous hum (probably around 50Hz) which is oscillating a bit as soon as a Mac is running on the same outlet. I tried various outlets in the house but always hear the same sound (louder at the bottom of the device). I am waiting for a Furman power conditioner but in the meantime I was feeling curious if the hum is normal or not.


----------



## superdux

It could be the casing oft the trafo.


----------



## nephilim

I touched it but didn't notice a difference. But your suggestions is interesting. I found a discussion where the position of the transformer within the casing was the reason (not centered). Well, the other explanation was that a 220V trafo was used, which would hum in a 230V environment (Europe).


----------



## nephilim

OK, my Furman AC-210 arrived but the hum is still the same - except the oscillation caused by the computer - this is gone now.

Before thinking about the next steps could you please share your experience? With your headphones taken off and your ear close to the amp, do you notice any hum coming from your MK3 when it is operating? If a small amount of hum is normal then I would forget about it and just enjoy listening to this fantastic little amp.

Btw, the Furman seems to improve sound quality quite a bit - better clarity and tighter bass. I notice details which I have not heard before. I am glad the MK3's hum made me buy the Furman


----------



## MIKELAP

nephilim said:


> OK, my Furman AC-210 arrived but the hum is still the same - except the oscillation caused by the computer - this is gone now.
> 
> Before thinking about the next steps could you please share your experience? With your headphones taken off and your ear close to the amp, do you notice any hum coming from your MK3 when it is operating? If a small amount of hum is normal then I would forget about it and just enjoy listening to this fantastic little amp.
> 
> Btw, the Furman seems to improve sound quality quite a bit - better clarity and tighter bass. I notice details which I have not heard before. I am glad the MK3's hum made me buy the Furman


 

 I never heard a hum from my MK3 maybe you should contact your seller if your shure its not due to tubes or wireless phones or computer .


----------



## superdux

I don't hear a hum neither. You might try and put some thin felt between the casing and the amp with power chord detached of course


----------



## nephilim

Thanks for your replies! I guess I am a bit closer to the solution. Probably the issue here is a DC offset. I could force the LD to hum louder by running a hairdryer at half power. I am now getting the parts for a DC filter. I hope this will remove all hum.


----------



## MIKELAP

nephilim said:


> Thanks for your replies! I guess I am a bit closer to the solution. Probably the issue here is a DC offset. I could force the LD to hum louder by running a hairdryer at half power. I am now getting the parts for a DC filter. I hope this will remove all hum.


 

 I would try the SEARCH THIS THREAD function at the top of the page  and  the other littledot threads related to GROUND LOOP problems maybe youll find an answer


----------



## nephilim

Thanks Mike. Please correct me if I'm wrong but I thought ground loops are causing hum in the audio signal. The sound through the headphones via my mk III is free of any hum. I also isolated the ground contact - no change. From what I've read up to now, toroidal transformers start humming as soon as there is a DC offset. Before sending the LD back to be checked, I first want to make sure it's not due to the power signal getting into the amp.


----------



## MIKELAP

nephilim said:


> Thanks Mike. Please correct me if I'm wrong but I thought ground loops are causing hum in the audio signal. The sound through the headphones via my mk III is free of any hum. I also isolated the ground contact - no change. From what I've read up to now, toroidal transformers start humming as soon as there is a DC offset. Before sending the LD back to be checked, I first want to make sure it's not due to the power signal getting into the amp.


 

 To be honest i dont know much about this i just remembered seeing something once about  gound loop causing hum search the threads or try the LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE maybe someone could help you there if you dont find anything with the search function .


----------



## nephilim

Update: The hum is gone... well, about 95%. The solution is an autotransformer which reduces the local 230-240VAC to about 210-220V. Before the fix the hum was kind of buzzing noise - now it is much(!) quieter and rather fizzling. I am still waiting for a DC offset filter, which might take care of the rest. At least LD is honest and says the Mk3 is supposed to run either with 120V or 220V.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,
  
 I have read all the three reviews about little dot mk II, III, IV. From reviews it looks like all are very good amps. My question is, what is the best amp for the price, and that could be tuned well after tube rolling in future for a beginner like myself. Their specs are almost the same either. What else is comparable to little dot? I have seen tons of Chinese amps on ebay that I don't trust since they don't have any review.
  
 Kindly suggest before I can make an order. Which one would serve me for an year or two?
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## Shaffer

lord raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have read all the three reviews about little dot mk II, III, IV. From reviews it looks like all are very good amps. My question is, what is the best amp for the price, and that could be tuned well after tube rolling in future for a beginner like myself. Their specs are almost the same either. What else is comparable to little dot? I have seen tons of Chinese amps on ebay that I don't trust since they don't have any review.
> 
> ...




If you're thinking of a mkIV and then some NOS tubes, consider an Elise:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/732875/feliks-audio-6sn7-6as7g-6080-prototype

Most Elise owners came from the Little Dot world; I own a mkIII shod with 6HM5 drivers and 6SN7 output tubes. Some of the other guys have more elaborate Little Dot setups. The Elise performs on an entirely different level. Good luck.


----------



## Lord Raven

shaffer said:


> If you're thinking of a mkIV and then some NOS tubes, consider an Elise:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/732875/feliks-audio-6sn7-6as7g-6080-prototype
> 
> Most Elise owners came from the Little Dot world; I own a mkIII shod with 6HM5 drivers and 6SN7 output tubes. Some of the other guys have more elaborate Little Dot setups. The Elise performs on an entirely different level. Good luck.


 
 Thanks a lot Shaffer, this is what I was expecting. There always is/must be something better out there when you talk about SQ. I am going through the product, sent email to Lukasz for a price quote including shipment to my place, let's see if I could afford it without drilling a hole into my wallet.
  
 I just want to know what tubes would you suggest me to buy with these two amp brands (LDMK/Feliks-Elise) that are exceptionally well performers in terms of SQ, are easily available and don't cost much? I am thinking to buy as a whole package, as it costs a lot of money to ship to my place in middle east. Now I have a tough decision to make in between LDMK III, IV and Feliks-Elise.
  
 Lastly, is it a good idea to just buy an amp and not build one for your own-self? Initially, I am more leaned towards building my own by stealing ideas from good companies, schematics are available, parts are available, you just need to sit together and fabricate. I would love it, my own little creation.  
  
 Really appreciate any input from respected members.


----------



## RothkoRed

Hi, my brother is going to buy one of these for me during his business trip to Hong Kong.

 I heard there are a few counterfeit versions of these in the market. Do any of you perhaps know how to identify a genuine or counterfeit version? I really don't want my brother to bring back a fake version all the way to South Africa


----------



## Shaffer

lord raven said:


> Thanks a lot Shaffer, this is what I was expecting. There always is/must be something better out there when you talk about SQ. I am going through the product, sent email to Lukasz for a price quote including shipment to my place, let's see if I could afford it without drilling a hole into my wallet.
> 
> *I just want to know what tubes would you suggest me to buy with these two amp brands (LDMK/Feliks-Elise) that are exceptionally well performers in terms of SQ, are easily available and don't cost much? I am thinking to buy as a whole package, as it costs a lot of money to ship to my place in middle east. Now I have a tough decision to make in between LDMK III, IV and Feliks-Elise*.




My apologies for the belated reply. Just saw the post.

Tube-wise, many prefer the stock tubes in the LDIVSE - Mullard and EH. Personally, I like Yugoslavian 6HM5 (~$5 each on ebay) and 6H6Pi as an easy play-and-play option, or 6SN7 output tubes with adapters. There are a lot of choices there.

As the Elise is so new, we've just started playing with different tubes not too long ago. The stock tubes are decent, especially the output tubes. Chathams 6AS7Gs are better at ~$45-$50/pair. RCA metal base 6080 with red print (early-60s vintage) are also quite good, but a step below the Chathams. Driver tubes, NOS CBS tubes are very reasonable and sound very good in the amp, as do Baldwin-labeled Ratheons. If you want ultimate clarity and don't mind using adapters, 7N7s are great, just be ready for a long burnin.



> Lastly, is it a good idea to just buy an amp and not build one for your own-self? Initially, I am more leaned towards building my own by stealing ideas from good companies, schematics are available, parts are available, you just need to sit together and fabricate. I would love it, my own little creation




If you can, why not? OTLs aren't that complicated, you could stuff the chassis with your favorite parts. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Lord Raven

shaffer said:


> My apologies for the belated reply. Just saw the post.
> 
> Tube-wise, many prefer the stock tubes in the LDIVSE - Mullard and EH. Personally, I like Yugoslavian 6HM5 (~$5 each on ebay) and 6H6Pi as an easy play-and-play option, or 6SN7 output tubes with adapters. There are a lot of choices there.
> 
> As the Elise is so new, we've just started playing with different tubes not too long ago. The stock tubes are decent, especially the output tubes. Chathams 6AS7Gs are better at ~$45-$50/pair. RCA metal base 6080 with red print (early-60s vintage) are also quite good, but a step below the Chathams. Driver tubes, NOS CBS tubes are very reasonable and sound very good in the amp, as do Baldwin-labeled Ratheons. If you want ultimate clarity and don't mind using adapters, 7N7s are great, just be ready for a long burnin.





> If you can, why not? OTLs aren't that complicated, you could stuff the chassis with your favorite parts. Not a bad thing.


 
 Brother,
  
 I have noted your great suggestions. Thank you! MKIV SE is available with these tubes on eBay as a package *6H30P M8100/CV4010 *for 450$ ish. 
  
 I got an offer from Feliks, I can add Tungsol matched pair for 69$ and still get the stock tubes. I asked them to drop the stock tubes for 50$ and add the Tungsol, it will be 518$ total. How do you rate this offer? Would this be enough for a beginner? Or will I have to start tube rolling and emptying my pocket right away?  LOL
  
 For now I have dropped the idea of DIY. Looks like nothing is available in the kit for as good as LDMKIV SE or Feliks-Elise.


----------



## Shaffer

lord raven said:


> Brother,
> 
> I have noted your great suggestions. Thank you! MKIV SE is available with these tubes on eBay as a package [COLOR=333333]*6H30P M8100/CV4010 *[/COLOR]for 450$ ish.
> 
> ...




$518 would be a killer deal. If this is between a MKIVSE and an Elise, I don't see a contest.


----------



## bassboysam

Has anyone been able to confirm the output impedance of the mkiii? I saw a claim that it was quite low (for otl) under 10 ohms. If that's true I assume the design must make some compromises somewhere no?


----------



## Shaffer

If anyone is interested in a perfect LDIII with many upgraded tubes, I just listed mine for sale:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/772250/fs-little-dot-mkiii-with-many-upgraded-tubes-some-of-the-best-available#post_11707625


----------



## lglions

Question to the experts: is it okay to use MKIII with low impedance headphones?
  
 I currently use Oppo PM-3 which are listed at 26Ohm.
  
 Are there any risks of damage? Any immediate conclusions in case combo will certainly produce bad audio results?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## MIKELAP

lglions said:


> Question to the experts: is it okay to use MKIII with low impedance headphones?
> 
> I currently use Oppo PM-3 which are listed at 26Ohm.
> 
> ...


 

 i use my denons D-5OOO which are 25 ohm with my MK3 and it sounded good to me altough  i mostly use my 300 ohm Senns with it .No risk of damage but not the ultimate amp for low impedance HP


----------



## lglions

mikelap said:


> i use my denons D-5OOO which are 25 ohm with my MK3 and it sounded good to me altough  i mostly use my 300 ohm Senns with it .No risk of damage but not the ultimate amp for low impedance HP


 
 Thanks for the answer!
  
 As I try to explore tube amps sound - what would be a good intro into those (given I don't want to buy new headphones at the moment)?
  
 I use Oppo HA-2 today.


----------



## MIKELAP

lglions said:


> mikelap said:
> 
> 
> > i use my denons D-5OOO which are 25 ohm with my MK3 and it sounded good to me altough  i mostly use my 300 ohm Senns with it .No risk of damage but not the ultimate amp for low impedance HP
> ...


 

 As drivers (front tubes) the Yugoslav tall bottle Ei 6HM5 are well liked on the LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE THREAD you can get them on Ebay  make an offer of $5.00 and you should get them  also here's link to Littledot thread i recommend you start reading from the end of the thread because the best tubes we found to date youll find there       http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/9840#post_11891568                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Here's link to 6HM5 tubes on Ebay . Have fun                                                                                                                                                                                                  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879467071?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## lglions

mikelap said:


> As drivers (front tubes) the Yugoslav tall bottle Ei 6HM5 are well liked on the LITTLEDOT TUBE ROLLING GUIDE THREAD you can get them on Ebay  make an offer of $5.00 and you should get them  also here's link to Littledot thread i recommend you start reading from the end of the thread because the best tubes we found to date youll find there       http://www.head-fi.org/t/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide/9840#post_11891568                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Here's link to 6HM5 tubes on Ebay . Have fun                                                                                                                                                                                                  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300879467071?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 Thanks! Really appreciate your advice.


----------



## krzysmac

G'day,
  
 I have little dot mkiii for quite a while now to drive my HD580. Some people said that they use gain 10, others 5 or 3 for hd580 or hd600. All that is a bit confusing as regarding to manual gain 10 is for Low impedance and/or low sensitivity headphones and gain 3 is for High impedance and/or high sensitivity headphones.
 HD 580 are high impedance and I guess medium sensitivity  headphones so gain 3 or 4 should be best for them. When I try gain 10 it feels like it have more powerful bass but a lot smaller soundstage. with less gain is the other way around, however maybe you need to match the volume to be able to assess the bass slam properly.
  
 Do you have similar experience with soundstage and bottom end when changing gain from 3 to 10 when using hd580 or hd600?
  
 I ordered LCD-X and am waiting for their arrival. MKIII being OTL tube amp is not a good match for them. LCD-X are low impedance (20ohm) and probably medium sensitivity at 103dB.
  
 What gain settings should I use? 10 as for Low impedance and/or low sensitivity headphones?
  
 Will using such a low impedance phones (minimum recommended is 32ohm) damage or cause premature wear on tubes? I plan to buy new headphone amp anyway for LCD-X, thinking of Audio GD NFB-1AMP. This amp should have enough current to drive LCD-X.
  
 Cheers
  
 Kristof


----------



## MIKELAP

krzysmac said:


> G'day,
> 
> I have little dot mkiii for quite a while now to drive my HD580. Some people said that they use gain 10, others 5 or 3 for hd580 or hd600. All that is a bit confusing as regarding to manual gain 10 is for Low impedance and/or low sensitivity headphones and gain 3 is for High impedance and/or high sensitivity headphones.
> HD 580 are high impedance and I guess medium sensitivity  headphones so gain 3 or 4 should be best for them. When I try gain 10 it feels like it have more powerful bass but a lot smaller soundstage. with less gain is the other way around, however maybe you need to match the volume to be able to assess the bass slam properly.
> ...


 
 i used 25 ohm Denons with my MK3 it wasnt the greatest but wasnt that bad,its a well know fact that high Ohm HP are a better match for the MK3 .As for the gain settings there's no right or wrong way just use the setting that you like best


----------



## krzysmac

mikelap said:


> i used 25 ohm Denons with my MK3 it wasnt the greatest but wasnt that bad,its a well know fact that high Ohm HP are a better match for the MK3 .As for the gain settings there's no right or wrong way just use the setting that you like


 
 thanks for the reply, that's good that it won't damage the amp nor phones. I guess I'll play with the gain settings once I receive the new phones


----------



## headfinoob6

I just got my MK3 from massdrop a few days ago and the taller tubes are set at an angle. Is this going to be a big problem besides it looking a bit wonky?
  
 source is Laptop>e10k>line out to mk3>HD650s


----------



## superdux

I would try to put the tubes in straight. They might have been moved during travel?


----------



## MIKELAP

headfinoob6 said:


> I just got my MK3 from massdrop a few days ago and the taller tubes are set at an angle. Is this going to be a big problem besides it looking a bit wonky?
> 
> source is Laptop>e10k>line out to mk3>HD650s


 
 Are you saying the power tubes (back tubes ) were shipped in the amp? just straighten them out


----------



## STR-1

Does anyone have experience using a Chord Mojo as a dac with the Little Dot Mk3? My main headphone system is driven by a Chord DAVE but I have no experience of tube headphone amps (or any tube amp) and thought the LD would be a good introduction to tube sound and provide as a side project an opportunity to learn something about tube rolling. I was thinking of using my iMac as source and the Mojo as the dac. Does that sound workable/sensible? Thanks


----------



## lglions

str-1 said:


> Does anyone have experience using a Chord Mojo as a dac with the Little Dot Mk3? My main headphone system is driven by a Chord DAVE but I have no experience of tube headphone amps (or any tube amp) and thought the LD would be a good introduction to tube sound and provide as a side project an opportunity to learn something about tube rolling. I was thinking of using my iMac as source and the Mojo as the dac. Does that sound workable/sensible? Thanks


 
 It should work just fine as long as Mojo can serve just as DAC. I use Oppo HA-2 as DAC for LD MK3 and MacBook Pro as a source.
  
 Funny thing - I am looking the other way and considering going for DAVE


----------



## STR-1

lglions said:


> It should work just fine as long as Mojo can serve just as DAC. I use Oppo HA-2 as DAC for LD MK3 and MacBook Pro as a source.
> 
> Funny thing - I am looking the other way and considering going for DAVE




Thanks.

The DAVE is astonishing. If your bank account can stand the pain of buying it, the next upgrade for you should be the far cheaper AudioQuest Jitterbug to plug into your MBP (no real benefit when running MBP off the battery, but noticable improvement when running off mains).


----------



## Prohobo

Little-Dot MKIII currently on MassDrop for $219.
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/28682
  
 2 Days left - as of 11/22/2016
  
  
 I just put my order in. Excited to try this out and for almost $100 off - a good deal.


----------



## Quiffy

Hi guys,
 I have had my LD3 for a few months now and want to get into rolling but i have a few questions before i begin..
 My LD came with jumpers already in, if i flip the LD over, the jumpers are on the left hand side but i also got 2 jumpers in a bag with it, it was bought new from the ebay guy in the UK.
 My manual says that default is no jumper, so i am a little confused here, is default the left hand side position or should there have been NO jumper installed???
  
 My last question for now is, can i do damage by trying different jumper settings, would it make any difference, i know about the different families of tubes after reading the great thread on tubes but i just wanted to know more...
  
 I would like to thank all you reviewers and advise givers on Head-Fi for my awesome new hobby, you have encouraged me to get the LD and a pair of T90's, my music has now come alive in ways i never dreamed of.
  
 Ohh, i also game a lot and my LD would get very hot after a few hours so i bought a mini USB fan in the hope to keep her cool and it works very well if not too well so i only keep it on for awhile and then knock it off but it works.


----------



## jettim76

Just received my copy of LittleDot MkIII.
  
 Massive kudos to David@LittleDot for excellent communication skills and acting on my small request, where I asked him to have a blue LED replaced with a Green one.
  
 Looks a LOT better, IMO and far less distracting. After spending less than 30 minutes, listening to my new acquisition, a Japan-press Record by Jean-Michel Jarre, called "Magnetic Fields, I am more than impressed!
  
 Hey, I even made a cheesy little slide show of me, getting it out of the box and powering it on!


----------



## ririeiman

quiffy said:


> Hi guys,
> I have had my LD3 for a few months now and want to get into rolling but i have a few questions before i begin..
> My LD came with jumpers already in, if i flip the LD over, the jumpers are on the left hand side but i also got 2 jumpers in a bag with it, it was bought new from the ebay guy in the UK.
> My manual says that default is no jumper, so i am a little confused here, is default the left hand side position or should there have been NO jumper installed???
> ...


 
 dont use fan , use somthing like this 
 http://www.pearl-hifi.com/03_Prod_Serv/Coolers/Coolers.html


----------



## Quiffy

ririeiman said:


> dont use fan , use somthing like this
> http://www.pearl-hifi.com/03_Prod_Serv/Coolers/Coolers.html


 

 Thank you very much for the info, i never knew they existed.


----------



## Quiffy

Just wait until you get into tube rolling, your baby will really come alive..!


----------



## lglions

ririeiman said:


> dont use fan , use somthing like this
> http://www.pearl-hifi.com/03_Prod_Serv/Coolers/Coolers.html


 
  
 Alternative to fancy cooling or fans would be just to get tubes higher from the amp using socket spacers.
 Mine became much cooler once tubes went up.


----------



## Quiffy

Thank you very much, i think these are the way to go..


----------



## wendyKL

can someone let me know what are the upgrades for this from stock? Also what are the best tubes to buy? Thanks.


----------



## BftdATL

Currently running my LD mkiii with Voshkod driver tubes to power my HD800's [not HD800S] and really like the pairing. Definitely a relatively cheap and easy upgrade over the stock tubes.


----------



## oppman99

How does this amp do with lower impedance (80 ohm) cans?


----------



## bjj51

Would these work with more sensitive cans like the th x-00 or would I need to get an ss amp ?


----------



## Brooklyn70

Penchum said:


> _[size=medium]*Review of Little Dot MK-III Headphone Amp/Pre Amp
> 03/23/08*[/size]
> _
> 
> ...


How well does this amp play with  fostex r60rp mk2 and highfiman he-500 cans


----------



## CJG888

It won’t drive the HE-500 properly. I know, I’ve tried....

It’s best suited to high-impedance (250 ohms plus) dynamic cans.


----------



## CJG888

It’s a perfect match for the DT-150, though!


----------



## Mikis76 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mee too! (not the # -thing!)
I just took the step and ordered the LD MKIII from Amazon UK! And of course I´ll get familiar with it and the stock tubes first....or at least ´till these arrive:

Voskhod 6ZH1P-EV

I think this is the next bankruptcy reason for me; I always get carried away....

Edit:
Am I "simple" or has my mother accidentally dropped me to the floor few times too much but....
From where would You think that this product would be shipped?






Okay, now....
https://imgur.com/a/TiraUXA

It seems that I am "simple" because I can´t even attach a photo 


EDIT II:

Now the amp is finally on my desk and the tubes are glowing and I can hear sound. The process was quite frustrating with the seller but we finally came to a conclusion and I payed the customs fees and taxes. The sound is leaning to the left but after I clean the legs on the stock tubes and burn them in I think I got a solid unit. Waiting for the new tubes to come...
REALLY nice fact that I just realized (and looks cool AF) is the orange display of the Topping D10 + the matching glow of the tubes!


----------



## Theabs

bjj51 said:


> Would these work with more sensitive cans like the th x-00 or would I need to get an ss amp ?


I use mine with a TH-X00, I like the combo (along with a Nuprime DAC-9). Plenty of power.


----------



## mikeypas

Hi all,

Quick question about my setup, want to make sure I haven't made any goofs with the hookup connections

I'm running imac to Topping D50 to Little dot mkiii

The little dot mkiii has a headphone out, as well as RCA out.

I have a HD6XX connected via the headphone out, and a Koss ESP 95X energizer connected via RCA out



Is there a problem having both headphone out and RCA out connected at the same time? I don't use both at same time (if using Koss, I unplug the HD6XX - if using HD6XX, I simply dont turn on the Koss energizer)



Anyone see a problem with this setup?



Also, any advice or recommendation for using the Little Dot mkiii in the chain prior to the Koss energizer? I know it is an amp in its own right..



Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Seriosha

Hello, I need a little help. Want to change the volume pot in my Little dot MKIII but I can't get it out, don't want to break anything but I don't know what to do after unscrewing the front panel, the pot seems fit in place by two little brackets, how to get it out without breaking anything?
By the way the pot in mine read 323G 50KAX2, so I was thinking about an Alps blue velvet 50K, right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MIKELAP (Nov 8, 2020)

Seriosha said:


> Hello, I need a little help. Want to change the volume pot in my Little dot MKIII but I can't get it out, don't want to break anything but I don't know what to do after unscrewing the front panel, the pot seems fit in place by two little brackets, how to get it out without breaking anything?
> By the way the pot in mine read 323G 50KAX2, so I was thinking about an Alps blue velvet 50K, right? Thanks in advance.


Check  Littledot tube rolling guide youll find there .this is for starters page 611 post 9163   https://www.head-fi.org/threads/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide.563884/


----------



## CADCAM

Anyone still enjoying the LD MKIII? I have a pair of Tung-Sol 6AK5 drivers in mine and good Lord it sounds exquisite. 
Does anyone else run Tung-Sol drivers??


----------



## Shane D

CADCAM said:


> Anyone still enjoying the LD MKIII? I have a pair of Tung-Sol 6AK5 drivers in mine and good Lord it sounds exquisite.
> Does anyone else run Tung-Sol drivers??


I just bought one today! It is a used model bought on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart). It comes with two a half sets of tubes. Now I have to read this thread and the tube rolling threads.


----------



## CADCAM

Shane D said:


> I just bought one today! It is a used model bought on CAM (Canuck Audio Mart). It comes with two a half sets of tubes. Now I have to read this thread and the tube rolling threads.


Great amp! I've had mine for years and it still impresses me. I just recently purchased these 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6N6P-TUBE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller is legit and they sound so good I ordered a backup pair. I tried several driver tubes also and the best sounding I ever rolled in were the Tung-Sol 6AK5W, detail, detail, detail!
This is just my personal experience but the sound with my DT990 600ohm is exquisite IMHO!


----------



## Shane D (Mar 6, 2021)

CADCAM said:


> Great amp! I've had mine for years and it still impresses me. I just recently purchased these
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6N6P-TUBE-MATCHED-PAIR-2-5-TOL-NOS-NIB-SAME-DATE-II-1974-ROETEST-V10/313238472630?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Seller is legit and they sound so good I ordered a backup pair. I tried several driver tubes also and the best sounding I ever rolled in were the Tung-Sol 6AK5W, detail, detail, detail!
> This is just my personal experience but the sound with my DT990 600ohm is exquisite IMHO!


Nice price on the tubes! Mine will be coming with two and a half sets of tubes. I am at least the third owner so it should be well broken in.

I have been curious about OTL for a while. I ordered a DarkVoice through Drop, but the Drop was cancelled. I have been looking hard at new and used BHC's but I chickened out due to price.

I currently have an SS amp, a hybrid amp and a low impedance tube amp. Like to see how this fits in.


----------



## CADCAM

Shane D said:


> Nice price on the tubes! Mine will be coming with two and a half sets of tubes. I am at least the third owner so it should be well broken in.
> 
> I have been curious about OTL for a while. I ordered a DarkVoice through Drop, but the Drop was cancelled. I have been looking hard at new and used BHC's but I chickened out due to price.
> 
> I currently have an SS amp, a hybrid amp and a low impedance tube amp. Like to see how this fits in.


I purchased a Monoprice Monolith tube headphone amp and its worked out really well. It uses a pair of 6N3P drivers and a 6080\6AS7G power tube. Lots of tube rolling options and it is literally built like tank at over 20lbs! I also have the LD and a Loxjie P20 and a Keces SS so I'm covering all bases. I think you'll really enjoy the LD it's a great amp with plenty of power and unlike my Monolith (and the Dark Voices I've read) it has always been silent.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Shane D

Here is a pic of my incoming amp. I won't get it until late next week as it has to travel about 4,000Kms. Hopefully it arrives in perfect condition.


----------



## anumits

Cover up the blue power light and it makes for a very pretty picture with lovely sound to match. Can't wait to start tube rolling with it.


----------



## CADCAM (Mar 15, 2021)

Make sure you try the Tung-Sol 6AK5W drivers, relatively inexpensive and I (with most material) prefer them to the 6HM5 Yugoslavian which are also very good but lack just a bit of the detail textures of the TS. All IMHO.
Here's what I settled on for a power tube https://www.ebay.com/itm/6N6P-TUBE-MATCHED-PAIR-2-5-TOL-NOS-NIB-SAME-DATE-II-1974-ROETEST-V10/313238472630?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## anumits

Thanks! Do power tubes make a difference for sound or just the power output? I have a couple of Mullard 8100 and Voshkod 6ZHIP-EV on the way for the drivers.


----------



## CADCAM

I'd listen stock for a bit and get a base line then try your tubes and if you enjoy them listen for a while, then you could experiment.


----------



## Shane D

What are everyone's "go-to" headphones for this amp? I currently have the Senn HD660's and Beyer DT880's (600 Ohm). I just re-bought the Senn HD6XX's to how they match. If I really like this amp I might even pick up some R70X's from Audio Technica.

I will probably try my other 'phones, but I am not expecting much.


----------



## CADCAM

Shane D said:


> What are everyone's "go-to" headphones for this amp? I currently have the Senn HD660's and Beyer DT880's (600 Ohm). I just re-bought the Senn HD6XX's to how they match. If I really like this amp I might even pick up some R70X's from Audio Technica.
> 
> I will probably try my other 'phones, but I am not expecting much.


Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm Premium Black Edition 
I had the DT880 Premium 600Ohm as well nice balanced hp.


----------



## anumits

Shane D said:


> What are everyone's "go-to" headphones for this amp? I currently have the Senn HD660's and Beyer DT880's (600 Ohm). I just re-bought the Senn HD6XX's to how they match. If I really like this amp I might even pick up some R70X's from Audio Technica.
> 
> I will probably try my other 'phones, but I am not expecting much.


Mine's HD600. My 660s sound slightly bloated on it and the Anandas were a little off too but the 600s sound amazing. Running on medium high gain.


----------



## CADCAM (Mar 16, 2021)

anumits said:


> Mine's HD600. My 660s sound slightly bloated on it and the Anandas were a little off too but the 600s sound amazing. Running on medium high gain.


I had the HD600's but they hurt my jaw   so I sold them off. My DT990's seem to pair well with the LD and my current installed tubes.
I really enjoy this amp and have had it forever. I believe my gain is set to 5...I know it's not 10.


----------



## anumits

CADCAM said:


> I had the HD600's but they hurt my jaw   so I sold them off. My DT990's seem to pair well with the LD and my current installed tubes.
> I really enjoy this amp and have had it forever. I believe my gain is set to 5...I know it's not 10.


Haha we must have very different heads. The 6X0s disappear on my head after a bit. And I had the Beyer Tygr for gaming (which I believe has a similar fit to 990s) and found that uncomfortable after a while. So long as we find what works for us!


----------



## Shane D

CADCAM said:


> Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm Premium Black Edition
> I had the DT880 Premium 600Ohm as well nice balanced hp.


The only other Beyer headphones that I have read about being great are the T1.2's, but they are pretty pricey. Looking into tube amps over the years, the same suspects always pop up:
1) HD650/6XX
2) HD600
3) ATH R70X
4) Beyer T1.2's
At least in the affordable realm, although the T1.2's are pretty pricey even used (I am in Canada).

Just wondering if anybody had come across a headphone that surprised them when hooked up to their LD amp and became a favourite.


----------



## Shane D (Mar 16, 2021)

CADCAM said:


> I had the HD600's but they hurt my jaw   so I sold them off. My DT990's seem to pair well with the LD and my current installed tubes.
> I really enjoy this amp and have had it forever. I believe my gain is set to 5...I know it's not 10.


I am dying to get mine and see what version it is (how do I do that?), then choose a tube type (E95?) and then set the gain at 4 or 5.

This is my second time buying the 6XX's and I bought the HD600's twice in the last eighteen months. I am not a fan of either headphone on SS amps, but they really do sing with tube amps. At least the HD600's do. This will be first try with the HD6XX's and a tube amp.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Shane D said:


> Just wondering if anybody had come across a headphone that surprised them when hooked up to their LD amp and became a favourite.


My LD MK3 had largely fallen into disuse until i tried it with the Grado The Hemp. I love this pairing. Wonderfully layered and organic.


----------



## Shane D

Uebelkraehe said:


> My LD MK3 had largely fallen into disuse until i tried it with the Grado The Hemp. I love this pairing. Wonderfully layered and organic.


Now I didn't expect that! I bought a low impedance tube amp to feed my Grado's as I assumed an OTL amp would only really fly with higher impedance headphones.
What gain do you have it on?


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Shane D said:


> Now I didn't expect that! I bought a low impedance tube amp to feed my Grado's as I assumed an OTL amp would only really fly with higher impedance headphones.
> What gain do you have it on?


Lowest possible setting. Seems fine to me, probably not technically impressive at all but extremely enjoyable.


----------



## Shane D

Well, I finally got my amp and tubes. I turned it over and I see the gain switches. How do I tell what version the amp is? And how do I check for which tube type it is set to run? E91/E95/etc.

Thank you.


----------



## anumits

This should help you figure it out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5f8jzzwbxhulf3a/Little Dot MK III Reference Guide.docx?dl=0 (Page 10 for what type of tube to use for yours)


----------



## Shane D

anumits said:


> This should help you figure it out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5f8jzzwbxhulf3a/Little Dot MK III Reference Guide.docx?dl=0 (Page 10 for what type of tube to use for yours)


Thanks for the link. Mine did come with instructions, but it is different than yours and now I see why. Mine are for the Little Dot MKII! In which case the E95 setting is NO jumpers.

So, it looks like my jumpers are fine and I  have set the gain to high.


----------



## Shane D

I like the sound. Tried the Yugoslavia tubes and there was some awful noises, particularly in the left side.

I reversed the power tubes and replaced the drivers with the 5654's. Dead quiet, but kind of small sounding, I thought. Without giving them any real time, I switched over to the Voshkods. Very nice sound.

Doesn't have a lot of power though. I am getting a little volume bump from the Loki in the chain, but it is pushing 1:00 for modern music with 3:00 for older music. I am using Beyer DT880 (600 Ohms). They are sucking out every bit of power. Nice sound though. 
Turned off the Loki and the amp volume needs to be at 2:00.


----------



## anumits

You need different volumes for different music? Interesting. Guess the auto match on Spotify works pretty well, I've almost never had to change it.


----------



## Shane D

anumits said:


> You need different volumes for different music? Interesting. Guess the auto match on Spotify works pretty well, I've almost never had to change it.


I don't stream. Music made in the last 30 years is a lot louder than it used to be and it doesn't matter about file type.
Maybe streaming evens all that out. My DAP can do that, but I don't like what it does to the music.


----------



## anumits

Shane D said:


> I don't stream. Music made in the last 30 years is a lot louder than it used to be and it doesn't matter about file type.
> Maybe streaming evens all that out. My DAP can do that, but I don't like what it does to the music.


Ah, definitely makes sense for local files. I find it really interesting about newer music having higher volume levels. Wonder what changed.


----------



## Shane D

anumits said:


> Ah, definitely makes sense for local files. I find it really interesting about newer music having higher volume levels. Wonder what changed.


Apparently the people creating and mixing the music in the mid to late 80's decided that louder was better.

There has been a lot written about it. Here is just one story:

https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/entertainment-arts-35250557


----------



## CADCAM

Shane D said:


> I like the sound. Tried the Yugoslavia tubes and there was some awful noises, particularly in the left side.
> 
> I reversed the power tubes and replaced the drivers with the 5654's. Dead quiet, but kind of small sounding, I thought. Without giving them any real time, I switched over to the Voshkods. Very nice sound.
> 
> ...


Yikes! 2:00 o'clock!
I listen to physical CD's through a NAD C542 (output is 2V) to a Maverick Audio DAC and with my DT990 my volume is slightly below 9:00 o'clock. I have verified my 990's are 600 ohm with my multi-meter and I'm not running high gain I'm at either 4 or 5 can't remember. 
What is your source? Do you know its output voltage? Something doesn't sound right, literally!


----------



## CADCAM (Mar 18, 2021)

Here's my LD setup. Sounds exquisite with the Tung-Sol 6AK5W drivers and I'm running this power tube  https://www.ebay.com/itm/6N6P-TUBE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Shane D

CADCAM said:


> Yikes! 2:00 o'clock!
> I listen to physical CD's through a NAD C542 (output is 2V) to a Maverick Audio DAC and with my DT990 my volume is slightly below 9:00 o'clock. I have verified my 990's are 600 ohm with my multi-meter and I'm not running high gain I'm at either 4 or 5 can't remember.
> What is your source? Do you know its output voltage? Something doesn't sound right, literally!


My chain is laptop to Schiit BF2 to Schiit Loki to LD MKIII to my DT880's. These things take a ton of power. On my Violectric V220, I have to use high gain (+6Db's) and I still have to go past 12:00. The only thing I have hungrier is the T60RP's. They use +12Db's on my Violectric and go to about 11:00-12:00.


----------



## CADCAM (Mar 19, 2021)

Shane D said:


> My chain is laptop to Schiit BF2 to Schiit Loki to LD MKIII to my DT880's. These things take a ton of power. On my Violectric V220, I have to use high gain (+6Db's) and I still have to go past 12:00. The only thing I have hungrier is the T60RP's. They use +12Db's on my Violectric and go to about 11:00-12:00.


A quick Google revealed this ~
_As for the *laptop* jack *output*, it really depends on whether the jack is set to line-level *output* (around 0.15V) or headphone-level *output* (usually 0.5v), although it could reach 1v in some cases. You should be able to find the tech docs for the *audio* codec of your _*laptop...*
My NAD & Oppo are rated at 2V & 2.3V output respectively and with either my DT990 or my previously owned DT880 (both 600 ohm) I rarely went above 9:00 o'clock on the LD or my SS Keces amp volume control. Both sounded impressive and sound stage was never perceived as narrow. I sold off the DT880 because the DT990 is just so much more fun with great personality and character to spare and that's what I was looking for at the time. DT880 is also an excellent hp though IMHO. I'm going to assume that the lower output voltage of the source is causing the volume to need to be increased to reach your preferred volume. On my main straight 2 channel system I used to listen with a SPL meter on a tripod right beside me and usually stayed in the 80db to 90db range only rarely and briefly touching 3 digits.


----------



## Shane D

CADCAM said:


> A quick Google revealed this ~
> _As for the *laptop* jack *output*, it really depends on whether the jack is set to line-level *output* (around 0.15V) or headphone-level *output* (usually 0.5v), although it could reach 1v in some cases. You should be able to find the tech docs for the *audio* codec of your _*laptop...*
> My NAD & Oppo are rated at 2V & 2.3V output respectively and with either my DT990 or my previously owned DT880 (both 600 ohm) I rarely went above 9:00 o'clock on the LD or my SS Keces amp volume control. Both sounded impressive and sound stage was never perceived as narrow. I sold off the DT880 because the DT990 is just so much more fun with great personality and character to spare and that's what I was looking for at the time. DT880 is also an excellent hp though IMHO. I'm going to assume that the lower output voltage of the source is causing the volume to need to be increased to reach your preferred volume. On my main straight 2 channel system I used to listen with a SPL meter on a tripod right beside me and usually stayed in the 80db to 90db range only rarely and briefly touching 3 digits.


I use a decible meter with my headphones. I try to never go much more than 70Db's, except the odd spike to 71 or 72 for a second.
I am currently listening to Theory of a Deadman. It was spiking at 71/72 which was a little loud. I have the Loki on, so I dropped the volume to 12:00 and it sounds great!

I have a set of HD6XX's arriving today. It will be interesting see the difference with the "little" 300 Ohm model  .


----------



## CADCAM

Shane D said:


> I use a decible meter with my headphones. I try to never go much more than 70Db's, except the odd spike to 71 or 72 for a second.
> I am currently listening to Theory of a Deadman. It was spiking at 71/72 which was a little loud. I have the Loki on, so I dropped the volume to 12:00 and it sounds great!
> 
> I have a set of HD6XX's arriving today. It will be interesting see the difference with the "little" 300 Ohm model  .


Good luck with the HD6XX I hope you enjoy them. It just struck me as odd with the volume settings... you were saying you needed to turn the volume up to 2:00 to 3:00 and only getting 70db! Yikes! I don't have a way of measuring db while listening to hp's so I'm not exactly sure where I am but I would have to assume 70 to 80db. I listen to a lot of instrumental music, usually quite mellow but also like some metal every now and then. Grew up in the late 70's 80's. If you see a pair of those Tung-Sol 6ak5w's I'd grab them they are the best sounding driver tubes I've heard in my LD. Great hobby!


----------



## Shane D

CADCAM said:


> Good luck with the HD6XX I hope you enjoy them. It just struck me as odd with the volume settings... you were saying you needed to turn the volume up to 2:00 to 3:00 and only getting 70db! Yikes! I don't have a way of measuring db while listening to hp's so I'm not exactly sure where I am but I would have to assume 70 to 80db. I listen to a lot of instrumental music, usually quite mellow but also like some metal every now and then. Grew up in the late 70's 80's. If you see a pair of those Tung-Sol 6ak5w's I'd grab them they are the best sounding driver tubes I've heard in my LD. Great hobby!


I misread my email! It was the Sundara's that I sold being delivered today.  

My ears don't like much over 70Db's so my ears are kind of self-regulating, although sometimes I get over enthusiastic.

Right now I am listening to Steely Dan and the volume is around 2:00 with the older stuff.

The laptop as a source puts out lots of power. My Liquid Platinum and Violectric put out Tons of power. Even my low impedance tube amp puts out good power for what it is.

Since I am not getting the HD6XX's this weekend, I might try out the HD660's tomorrow.


----------



## Shane D (Mar 20, 2021)

Just plugged in the 660's and volume knob is down to 10:00. I guess I might want to turn the gain down a bit. 

Put it on one of the mid gains and there was small sound and a channel imbalance. Reversed it and it is fine. Although it has just about as much gain as the top gain switch.
I am liking my Deftones at 10:30 on the dial. The sound is mid to high 60 Db's with the spike of 70ish.

Very nice sound. Curious how the HD6XX's will compare.
The next three hours are Deftones, Crosses and Team Sleep.


----------



## Shane D (Mar 22, 2021)

Listened for a couple of hours this morning and then washed my wife's car.
On the way back up to the apartment my HD6XX's arrived. Put them on and right away I had to adjust the volume from 11:00-12:30. Was using HD660's.

They are similar, but different. I think the HD6XX's are sounding better, but it's probably way too early to tell. Lots of listening and comparing to do. I think I want to try high gain too.

I have to say that I am enjoying this little amp.


----------



## anumits

Interesting. I found the 660s considerably worse than my 600. Timbre was much worse (it's generally true but the LD3 makes it more pronounced) and it had an uncomfortable thickness to it.


----------



## Shane D (Mar 22, 2021)

anumits said:


> Interesting. I found the 660s considerably worse than my 600. Timbre was much worse (it's generally true but the LD3 makes it more pronounced) and it had an uncomfortable thickness to it.


Sound is so specific to all of us. I really enjoyed the 660's on this amp  to the point of where I was thinking, "Maybe I shouldn't have bought those HD6XX's."

But of course you never know until you try.

Boy, you really can't just turn off the amp, unplug it and change the gain switches. I will give it a long break and hope it bounces right back. I guess I didn't let the capacitors drain enough.
I was liking the sound at mid gain, but I wanted to try high gain. Tried too fast and I get low volume and channel imbalance.


----------



## anumits

Ouch. Hope it does bounce back okay. Good to know not to do that in the future.


----------



## Shane D

anumits said:


> Ouch. Hope it does bounce back okay. Good to know not to do that in the future.


Tested it after an hour and it was fine. It can be fussy. I really do like it though and am already looking forward to listening to it again tomorrow.


----------



## Shane D

The HD6XX's are much easier to drive than the DT880's. Volume is sitting at 10:30 and is good and loud.

Knowing nothing about electronics, I have/had no knowledge about capacitors. It is cool though that if you turn off the amp it will still play music for another 30 seconds. I assume that is the remaining charge in the capacitors draining.


----------



## jonathan c

Shane D said:


> The HD6XX's are much easier to drive than the DT880's. Volume is sitting at 10:30 and is good and loud.
> 
> Knowing nothing about electronics, I have/had no knowledge about capacitors. It is cool though that if you turn off the amp it will still play music for another 30 seconds. I assume that is the remaining charge in the capacitors draining.


What is also cool is when the music keeps playing in your head after the system is shut down...😊🎼🎵🎸


----------



## Shane D

Comparing two very different sounds today. I just got in an RCA switcher and now all my amps have access to my Schiit Loki if so inclined.  

I have a test list of 20 songs spanning a few decades. I am comparing two tube amps with their best headphone partner. SO different!

1) Laptop to BF2 to Schiit Loki to RCA switcher to LD MKIII to HD6XX's.

2)Laptop to BF2 to Schiit Loki to RCA switcher to Ear+HDII (from Mapletree Audio) to Grado GH2's.

The 2nd system is much cleaner and more clear. But I am really digging the 1st system too.

What a GREAT combo.


----------



## Shane D

Today I turned the gain down to mid and plugged in my Grado GH2's. What a delightful combo. Between the MKIII and the Schiit Loki, the Grado's have a nice solid bottom end in this chain. This amp is a Great value (especially used!) and has a very nice sound. Should have picked up one of these a few years ago.

I was waiting for Drop to get the DarkVoice back in stock and they finally did. But now the price is $250.00. With shipping, exchange and tax that would cost me about $400.00, landed in Canada.

Makes my MKIII look like an even better value!


----------



## anumits

Replaced the stock 5654 drivers with the GE JAN5654W. Everything got more tighter, headstage a little wider and a little more detail. All this while sounding sweeter at the same time. Absolutely loving female vocals on it.


----------



## Shane D

anumits said:


> Replaced the stock 5654 drivers with the GE JAN5654W. Everything got more tighter, headstage a little wider and a little more detail. All this while sounding sweeter at the same time. Absolutely loving female vocals on it.


I have been looking at those on Amazon and the price is pretty good.


----------



## anumits

Shane D said:


> I have been looking at those on Amazon and the price is pretty good.


I've been listening to it all day today and it does introduce some sibilance on some tracks with the HD600. Less so with 660s but I've been avoiding them on the little dot except for occasional testing. Still, these tubes are definitely worth it at a good price.


----------



## CADCAM

My favorite driver was the Yugoslavian 6HM5 but now I'm loving the Tung-Sol 6AK5W... fantastic detail\texture but what I really appreciate about the LD MKIII is it is silent, no extraneous noises unlike other tube amps.


----------



## anumits

CADCAM said:


> My favorite driver was the Yugoslavian 6HM5 but now I'm loving the Tung-Sol 6AK5W... fantastic detail\texture but what I really appreciate about the LD MKIII is it is silent, no extraneous noises unlike other tube amps.


Have you had the chance to compare the 6HM5 or 6AK5W with either the Mullard M8100 or Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV?


----------



## Shane D

CADCAM said:


> My favorite driver was the Yugoslavian 6HM5 but now I'm loving the Tung-Sol 6AK5W... fantastic detail\texture but what I really appreciate about the LD MKIII is it is silent, no extraneous noises unlike other tube amps.


It is super quiet, isn't it? 
I thought hard about the DarkVoice, but kept reading that it needed the Fitz Mod and really needs a transformer swap and you Have to swap tubes immediately and it still may well be noisy.

This thing is just smooth and it even works with my Grado's, which I thought was a no-no on OTL amps.


----------



## CADCAM (Apr 3, 2021)

anumits said:


> Have you had the chance to compare the 6HM5 or 6AK5W with either the Mullard M8100 or Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV?


I have not, I've tried the stock tube some Sylvania and GE's (one of those may be the stock tube) the 6HM5 tall bottle and the Tung-Sol. What do you think of the Mullard and\or Voshkod?
Edit that I do have a pair of the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV, they are NOS threw them in and wasn't impressed but only listened briefly maybe I should try them again.


----------



## CADCAM (Apr 3, 2021)

Shane D said:


> It is super quiet, isn't it?
> I thought hard about the DarkVoice, but kept reading that it needed the Fitz Mod and really needs a transformer swap and you Have to swap tubes immediately and it still may well be noisy.
> 
> This thing is just smooth and it even works with my Grado's, which I thought was a no-no on OTL amps.


Yes, my LD has been quiet from day one. I also thought about a DV but ended up getting a Monoprice Monolith amp that also uses the 6080\6AS7G family and although some tubes do cause a hum\buzz in that amp I am thoroughly enjoying it. Right now I'm running a pair of closely matched 6N3P drivers from 1969 and a 1965 Svetlana 6N5S power tube and it is quiet.
Another member who has both the DV and the Monolith prefers the Monolith so I'm glad I went with it also!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mon...ne-amplifier-with-ess-sabre-dac-29511.888665/


----------



## anumits

CADCAM said:


> I have not, I've tried the stock tube some Sylvania and GE's (one of those may be the stock tube) the 6HM5 tall bottle and the Tung-Sol. What do you think of the Mullard and\or Voshkod?
> Edit that I do have a pair of the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV, they are NOS threw them in and wasn't impressed but only listened briefly maybe I should try them again.


I haven't listened to them yet. I'm slowing working my way through what I have (got lucky and the amp came with a few extra tubes):

1. Stock 5654
2. GE JAN 5654W (currently on these)
3. Hytron JHY-6AK5 (Planning to try these next week)
4. Mullard M8100
5. Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV

Will probably check the ones you mentioned after I go through these.


----------



## anumits

CADCAM said:


> Yes, my LD has been quiet from day one. I also thought about a DV but ended up getting a Monoprice Monolith amp that also uses the 6080\6AS7G family and although some tubes do cause a hum\buzz in that amp I am thoroughly enjoying it. Right now I'm running a pair of closely matched 6N3P drivers from 1969 and a 1965 Svetlana 6N5S power tube and it is quiet.
> Another member who has both the DV and the Monolith prefers the Monolith so I'm glad I went with it also!
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mon...ne-amplifier-with-ess-sabre-dac-29511.888665/


What are your personal thoughts on how the Monolith sounds compared to the Little Dot?


----------



## vlach

Hey guys, my LD Mklll doesn't power on anymore. I installed the spare fuse, the blue led came on for a split second and the fuse is blown. Before i disassemble everything to TS, do you think one of the tubes could be causing a short or should i be looking for something else?


----------



## Shane D

I spent several hours today listening to my MK III. Lately, I have been hot and cold on it. Sometimes it is lush and smooth. And sometimes I just find it thick and kind of distorted. I shipped out one of my tube amps today (MAD Ear+ HDII). It wasn't as "tubey" as my LD MKIII, nor as full and clear as my Violectric V220. Decisions had to be made.  

Today my chain was Schiit BF2 to Schiit Loki to LD MK III to my Grado GH2's and Man was the sound good! For every disappointment in this hobby I have at LEAST one success.


----------



## anumits

Just an update on some new pairings. I initially though my HD800S sounded okay on it but the Voshkod Rocket drivers really make them shine! Also, surprisingly the Focal Clears sounded great on the little dot as well (not with the stock Chinese 5654s though, they make them sound really congested)


----------



## Shane D

anumits said:


> Just an update on some new pairings. I initially though my HD800S sounded okay on it but the Voshkod Rocket drivers really make them shine! Also, surprisingly the Focal Clears sounded great on the little dot as well (not with the stock Chinese 5654s though, they make them sound really congested)


I have been using Voshkods almost since I got it. At mid gain it works very nicely with my Grado GH2's and Senn HD660's. I have not tried my Elex's yet, I don't think.

I am currently in the midst of exploring every single detail of another new-to-me amp right now, but I do need to get back to this amp next month and try the Elex's on it and a few others.


----------



## anumits

Same here, been sticking with the Voshkods except for when I feel the need for some bass slam on my HD600. It's crazy what the Mullards are capable of, the low end on my HD600 is unrecognizable with them on. But now that I have the Clears I doubt I'll be using the Mullards much.


----------



## SpeckledJim

Hello,

I'm hoping this will be a reasonable place to post this question, rather than starting a brand new thread somewhere: 

I'm reasonably new to this game but acquired a Little Dot MkIII second-hand (they don't seem to be easy to get new in the UK...). I'm running it with a Topping DX3 Pro+ as DAC input. Basically my problem is that the LD volume does almost nothing. If I set it to 0 a lot of sound comes through; if I turn it up from there nothing really happens until about 60-80 on the scale, when it gets a little bit louder. The Topping output volume works, though. When I changed the Topping output to be a fixed line-out, the headphone output on the LD was so loud I was scared it was going to blow my headphones. I then tried connecting the LD to the line-out of a CD player (which I know is unamplified). _Even at '0' on the LD volume scale_, again it was producing so much volume the headphones sounded like they were going to burst. (I disconnected them rapidly!) I'm obviously not an expert but this doesn't seem quite right!

Headphones i've been trying this with include Grado Hemp, Sennheiser HD660s and Meze 99 Classics. I also tried changing the gain switches but they didn't really seem to make any difference.

Have I been sold a dud??

Thanks for your help...


----------

